# Moonpie's breakfast Bistro..... What y'all having?



## blood on the ground

lets see some breakfast pics boys
Ham, cheese, onion, tumater an a buttamilk biscuit!


----------



## bigelow

Botg eats bfast early  looks good


----------



## blood on the ground

bigelow said:


> Botg eats bfast early  looks good



wife said ya cant make eggs in cast iron skillet.... she is a dingus


----------



## Paymaster

Looks mighty fine!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Here is one I had a couple weeks back.


----------



## EJC

May have to do a lil breakfus for dinner one night this week, looking good guys.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

those look awesome, i'm always looking for breakfast ideas!


----------



## Moonpie1

*Fish cakes and cheese grits.*

Threw in 2 over easy rooster boolits for good measure.


----------



## Triple C

A little late to this party but here is standard fare on most weekends at the farm when I'm the cook.  Black iron skillet biscuits, sausage gravy, bacon, fried eggs and a slice of hoop cheese.  Draw straws for the center biscuit.


----------



## Kowtown

Triple C said:


> A little late to this party but here is standard fare on most weekends at the farm when I'm the cook.  Black iron skillet biscuits, sausage gravy, bacon, fried eggs and a slice of hoop cheese.  Draw straws for the center biscuit.
> View attachment 863131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 863132
> 
> View attachment 863133




This needs a Like button...


----------



## Kowtown

Moonpie1 said:


> Threw in 2 over easy rooster boolits for good measure.






ditto for this...


----------



## mattp

Ok, what's the recipe for those biscuits??


----------



## blood on the ground

Lookin good boys


----------



## shea900

Man yeah....


----------



## NCHillbilly

Mmmmm.....country ham and catheads....


----------



## Paymaster

NCHillbilly said:


> Mmmmm.....country ham and catheads....



Man!!!!!!!!!!!! I could run my BP thru the roof with that goodness!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HermanMerman

NCHillbilly said:


> Mmmmm.....country ham and catheads....



The best breakfast on the planet right there.


----------



## Kevinmw76

Man this look amazing NCH!!! 

I played around with a breakfast sandwich.  Leftover brisket, Hashbrowns, egg and cheese on Texas Toast off the Blackstone


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Mmmmm.....country ham and catheads....


Well done Hillbillybro!!!



Kevinmw76 said:


> Man this look amazing NCH!!!
> 
> I played around with a breakfast sandwich.  Leftover brisket, Hashbrowns, egg and cheese on Texas Toast off the Blackstone



Your a over achiever!!! 
Now, come to a woodys gathering with your Blackstone an make us all one of those!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters

godamighty y'all..... making me hungry


----------



## Kevinmw76

blood on the ground said:


> Your a over achiever!!!
> Now, come to a woodys gathering with your Blackstone an make us all one of those!!!


You know I was wondering if you all ever did something like that!  I'm down!  Would love to get together and throw down on some amazing food ideas


----------



## blood on the ground

made a little sum sum


----------



## Dub

Chorizo sausage & hashbrowns 'n onions.










No pics of my favorite breakfast......burn toast with a fried egg over easy on top.


----------



## Patriot44

I live through you guys when it comes to breakfast.  I love breakfast, always have...really takes me back to deer camp and eating with my dad.  I could eat breakfast every single meal.

Unfortunately, my family doesn't have longevity in the bloodline, and I am trying to break the record. 

I can still stare at these threads all day long though until I get my cheat days.....makes them that much better.  Keep them coming.


----------



## Dub

Patriot44 said:


> I live through you guys when it comes to breakfast.  I love breakfast, always have...really takes me back to deer camp and eating with my dad.  I could eat breakfast every single meal.
> 
> Unfortunately, my family doesn't have longevity in the bloodline, and I am trying to break the record.
> 
> I can still stare at these threads all day long though until I get my cheat days.....makes them that much better.  Keep them coming.





I hear ya.


Exactly why I try to eat more breakfasts like the one from this morning....no carbohydrates....just protein and fat.


----------



## Patriot44

Dub said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> 
> Exactly why I try to eat more breakfasts like the one from this morning....no carbohydrates....just protein and fat.



Cutting biscuits out of my life has been one of the hardest things I have ever done.....but when I do get my hands a couple cat heads, I am rurnt for the day


----------



## Triple C

mattp said:


> Ok, what's the recipe for those biscuits??



White Lily self rising flour.
Lard.
Buttermilk.
Dash of salt.
Black iron skillet.
Coat skillet including sides in generous amount of lard.

- Preheat oven to 500 degrees.
- Pour what I'm guessing to be about 1 1/2 to 2 cups of flour in a bowl.
- Dash of salt in flour.
- Scoop out about a half a handful of lard and work into the    flour with fork and fingers until it's crumbly and almost wants to stick together.  When you think you've got enough lard in the flour then add just a little more.
- Pour in enough buttermilk to make a sticky dough but not runny.
- In separate bowl, pour about 1/2 cup of flour.
- Take a fork or spoon and scoop out a small egg size chunk of dough and knead in the bowl of dry flour.
- Roll around between hands to form a biscuit ball.  If it sticks to your hands then you should knead it more in the bowl of dry flour.  Should be able to roll biscuits between hands without it sticking.
- Place ball in edge of skillet and press down to desired thickness with back of fingers.
- Should be able to place 6 biscuits around the edge which leaves enough room for the center biscuit making a total of 7.
- Bake for about 12 to 15 minutes or until golden brown.
- Remove from oven and rub stick of butter on top of biscuits and around edge of skillet.  Butter will run to bottom around the edge of skillet.  Just enough butter to flavor if you like buttered biscuits.
- Turn skillet upside down on a plate and the biscuits should fall out on plate.


----------



## blood on the ground

from sunday


----------



## blood on the ground

Put together a couple fried egg sammich's with some thin slices of ham....aka lunch meat


----------



## Moonpie1

Good looking sammich Blood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I could eat breakfast food 3 times a day !!


----------



## Patriot44

You're killing me Smalls!


----------



## blood on the ground

Not a big fan of turkey bacon... It was ok!

3 egg omelet with spinach, bell pepper and tomato. Turkey bacon, English muffin


----------



## blood on the ground

2 boiled eggs, sauteed mushrooms, tomatoes, bell peppers


----------



## blood on the ground

Scrambled rooster bullets, home brew sausage and my version of cat heads


----------



## blood on the ground

Cat heads with bacon and runny eggs


----------



## pop pop jones

Everybody loves breakfast.


----------



## HuntinJake_23

*Simple yet tasty*

Got the cast iron skillet out this morning and cooked some bacon, scrambled eggs with cheese, and reheated some cheese with sausage grits. Sweet tea to go along with it!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Finished up last nights steak with 2 eggs sunny side up


----------



## Moonpie1

Really? No pics!


----------



## pop pop jones

Moon do you really think he had steak and eggs, or was he just dreaming.


----------



## blood on the ground

On a Sunday morning sidewalk....


----------



## Paymaster

blood on the ground said:


> On a Sunday morning sidewalk....



Oh yeah, that looks great!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scotsman

Outstanding breakfast plates!!!


----------



## Mr Warren

Yall are killin me - Lord I gained 5 pounds just readin this thread.


----------



## blood on the ground

Mr Warren said:


> Yall are killin me - Lord I gained 5 pounds just readin this thread.



It was worth it pal


----------



## riverbank

Good God Almighty !!!! I'd punch a puppy for a bite of Kevin's sandwich.


----------



## blood on the ground

Simple but good this morning


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Simple but good this morning




Good looking breakfast there.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Moonpie1

Fine brekfus Blood!


----------



## blood on the ground

Eggs over easy, chorizo and potatoes covered in cheese. Chaced by a big glass of milk.


----------



## blood on the ground

Left over salmon and 3 eggs sunny side up


----------



## Moonpie1

Heck yeah Bloodbro! Nice!


----------



## blood on the ground

Breakfast at mine. Scramble eggs with bacon, tomato,onion,spicy hard salami, jalapenos and green salsa


----------



## Dub

You got it going on with this thread.  Looking forward to cooking some breakfast sometime soon.


----------



## Dub

Jalapeños, sweet peppers, cheeses, garlic seasoning & fresh ground pepper omelette this morning.

Stuffed now.


----------



## PopPop

Love my breakfast. Have had to cut back a bit.
2 scrambled runny with cheese, 3 slices of the essential meat, wheat toast, coffee and Superman Juice.
Super man Juice is a smoothie made of Strawberries, blueberries, apple , banana, tomatoes, baby spinach, carrots, yogurt, coconut oil and apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Patriot44

My favorite meal of the day!


----------



## Dub




----------



## dfhooked

Dub you flung an omelette craving this am


----------



## Dub

dfhooked said:


> Dub you flung an omelette craving this am



Looks great, man.


I finally figured out how to cook them.  I'd always added milk....but got a tip on here to use water instead for omelettes.  Was spot on.  It pops up much lighter in the pan and is easier to work with.  


That omelette in the pic was from yesterday.....today I swapped up and went with scrambled.....with fresh garlic sautéed in olive oil...removed the garlic and then went ahead with the eggs.   The garlic really was a great flavor enhancer as were the jalapeños.


----------



## blood on the ground

Excellent boys... Thanks for posting!


----------



## naildrvr

Them are some good looking plates!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Yall got me wanting to eat breakfast before I go to bed. I make bout one omelet each week, will try to get some pictures. I just got to sacks of sausage out of the smoke house.


----------



## Dub

Wife requested breakfast this morning....I fell back asleep...workweek kicked my butt along with a sinus infection....on top of a thorough butt-chewing I received yesterday by my boss's, boss's boss.   It was a real demotivating experience.  You bust yer rump to get wins in the categories that seem to matter the most with the limited resources you have....then the ancillary details are what he wants to focus on with laser vision and a big stick.  Fun times.

Woke up realizing that time was short and breakfast must be delivered quicklike. 

5 minute omelette with onyuns & peppers.  Microwave bacon, lol.










Now the day can start.

Was originally planning on going into work on my day off.....but after yesterday's events....think I'll simply hole up at the hacienda, take my antibiotics & Mucinex and watch the latest season of Longmire and a movie or two.

Glad she likes the simple cooking that I throw together at times.

I'm having a serious craving for wings for later.  It's been over a week since wings were made....this deficiency must be shored up !!!


----------



## Dub

Waiting on the onion gravy to thicken up....














Pork tenderloin ready...


----------



## blood on the ground

Merry Christmas Moonpie


----------



## Dub

Working through the leftover ham.  Gotta love cheesy eggs and butter & honey on biscuits.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Working through the leftover ham.  Gotta love cheesy eggs and butter & honey on biscuits.



Looks mighty fine


----------



## Dub

Breakfast of champions this morning.....just some strong dark brew!!!













Next day......same thing...just a little later.    Slept in a bit on a cold windy morning.


----------



## PopPop

Played Waffle House


----------



## Dub

Great looking breakfast there, PopPop.  



Corned beef hash over corn tortillas topped with Serrano peppers & queso.

It was turrable.


----------



## KyDawg

Dub, it has been a long time since I fixed any corned beef hash. I like what you did their, I got to try that.


----------



## Dub

KyDawg said:


> Dub, it has been a long time since I fixed any corned beef hash. I like what you did their, I got to try that.



Thanks.   It's been 25+ years at least since I had any.  No kiddin'.  

Son is a freshmen this year and was asking me what type of grub I'd eat in college.  I told him CHEAP was the order of the day.  Made me remember the cans of corn beef hash my roommates and I'd would share.  Surprising amounts of protein in there and tons of energy carbs.    Son asked me to make him some.

Easily done.






Had some Jimmy Dean Hot that I wanted to cook & chill until this afternoon when I use it in some stuffed peppers on the grill.  

Figured wife and I would have some for breakfast, too.  Mixed in a little bit of queso and it was right on time.


----------



## Dub

This morning.......


----------



## Dub




----------



## blood on the ground

Dub that looks fantastic


----------



## PopPop

Big Country


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Dub that looks fantastic





Thanks, man.







PopPop said:


> Big Country






Yessir !!!!    

Great looking breakfuss.   That's exactly how I like my scrambled eggs, too.


----------



## dfhooked

It was an omelette morning here


----------



## Dub

Looks mighty good ^^^^^, DFHooked.


----------



## blood on the ground

dfhooked said:


> It was an omelette morning here



Outstanding


----------



## rmac41

Man-a-live, my clothes been getting smaller since I been watching this forum


----------



## Dub

Laughing at the thread re-naming.  

I'm the king of nothing other than making a mess in the kitchen when slinging the hash.

Speaking of hash......did some hashbrowns this morning.


Son killed this plate in nothing flat.







Rested an over-easy egg on my own hashbrowns.  







Lazy morning after a long workweek wrapped up yesterday evening.  May even crank up another pot of coffee and watch the Dow....hoping it's meager early climb continues.  Would love to see a strong Friday that'll set up a weekend of hopefulness for a stable start next week.

Here's hoping.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dub said:


> Laughing at the thread re-naming.
> 
> I'm the king of nothing other than making a mess in the kitchen when slinging the hash.
> 
> Speaking of hash......did some hashbrowns this morning.
> 
> 
> Son killed this plate in nothing flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rested an over-easy egg on my own hashbrowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy morning after a long workweek wrapped up yesterday evening.  May even crank up another pot of coffee and watch the Dow....hoping it's meager early climb continues.  Would love to see a strong Friday that'll set up a weekend of hopefulness for a stable start next week.
> 
> Here's hoping.


Mercy!!!


----------



## naildrvr

Fine looking plates Dub. Tell us about the hash browns. Are they homemade or store bought? Either way, they look great. I've been doing homemade after learning from a Gordon Ramsey video, man they are good and really easy.


----------



## Dub

naildrvr said:


> Fine looking plates Dub. Tell us about the hash browns. Are they homemade or store bought? Either way, they look great. I've been doing homemade after learning from a Gordon Ramsey video, man they are good and really easy.



Thanks.

Super easy.

Bag of frozen hash browns dumped over a bag of frozen onions & peppers into a pan coated with olive oil.  Hit the top with Sriracha & Trappey’s Bull hot sauce.

375 oven for about 90 mins while coffee was enjoyed.

Biscuits are simply Mary B’s frozen biscuits.

Nothing to it.


----------



## Dub

Leftover hashbrowns this morning.

Kickstarted them by adding cheese under them & an over-easy egg on top.  Local made hot country sausage and biscuits with New York sharp cheddar.





Added some horseradish mustard  to mine for the sausage.  Grabbed some more of this sausage for breakfast in a few days.


----------



## naildrvr

Man that looks good. I went with eggs and hash browns with bacon with a splash of Texas Pete.


----------



## Dub

naildrvr said:


> Man that looks good. I went with eggs and hash browns with bacon with a splash of Texas Pete.



Heck yeah.    Great looking meal right there.


  

Growing up there were always 4 things on the table at every meal.....salt shaker, pepper shaker, iced tea pitcher & Texas Pete.  

I never realized there were other hot sauces available in the world until I moved out.  

Still run a bottle to this day.   Love that flavor.  It's sorta like Kingsford charcoal in that it's a flavor from childhood that I enjoy.  Great memories.


----------



## RobRay

Skillet ham, hen squirts scrambled, and biscuit. And i havent ait sense.


----------



## naildrvr

I could throw down on a slab of that ham anytime.


----------



## JHannah92

Biscuits and gravy this morning. So easy, so goooood.


----------



## Dub

RobRay said:


> Skillet ham, hen squirts scrambled, and biscuit. And i havent ait sense.




Looks great !!!





JHannah92 said:


> Biscuits and gravy this morning. So easy, so goooood.




Oh yeah.   I'd tear that up, too.






Wasn't going to cook breakfast this morning, but the gang talked me into it.   

Knowing that hot country sausage was in the fridge and waiting made it an easy decision.


Cheese biscuits, grits, eggs & off course, hot sausage.









Son doesn't like over easy....so his were overcooked.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Some of you guys make breakfast look good.

Here's my weekend go-to.


----------



## blood on the ground

Excellent eats up in herea


----------



## Dub

Hit it with some horseradish mustard.......man.....please.  B-E-C sammiches are mighty good.


----------



## blood on the ground

Out of eggs..fried taters and onions with some bacon


----------



## Patriot44

I like it blood. Fried potatoes was a staple growing up. 

On a side note, you think that good looking Marine ate a lot before, wait until he comes home....better stock up on more potatoes. 

Give him our best and tell him welcome to the club!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Out of eggs..fried taters and onions with some bacon





Same here....only had a couple left for this morning's breakfast.

Killed the last jalapeño last night....

Last of the onions & taters, too.   Also finished off the olive oil.  

My cooking will shutdown if I don't have olive oil, onions & jalapeños. 













That chorizo sure was tasty on the eggs.


----------



## blood on the ground

Looks great! I love some chorizo!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Looks great! I love some chorizo!



Thanks, man......it's mighty good on eggs for breakfast and super when mixed in to tacos and burritos for dinna.


----------



## law dawg

Dub said:


> Looks great !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.   I'd tear that up, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't going to cook breakfast this morning, but the gang talked me into it.
> 
> Knowing that hot country sausage was in the fridge and waiting made it an easy decision.
> 
> 
> Cheese biscuits, grits, eggs & off course, hot sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son doesn't like over easy....so his were overcooked.




Dub, 
where are you getting the local hot sausage?


----------



## Dub

KJ’s IGA in Grovetown.  Store brand at their meat counter.  Best looking produce in that same store.


----------



## Dub

Chorizo sausage with some onions & peppers cooked into it.

Figured I'd scramble some eggs & hit them with a dose of green pepper &  chili lime Cholula hot sauce.   Love this stuff !!!!!


Some great flavor this morning on that plate.  Should be enough to hold me until this evening.


----------



## blood on the ground

Sunshine in the morning Dub!!! That looks fantastic!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Scrabble eggs with jalapeno smoked sausage and sauteed bell peppers


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Scrabble eggs with jalapeno smoked sausage and sauteed bell peppers



Yeah man !!!!!!!


----------



## pine floor

Can't beat that with a stick. Looks Great.

PF


----------



## Dub

Hot country sausage from Thompson, Georgia.  Love some yellow mustard on it !!!


----------



## JHannah92

Kids wanted pancakes, so we had pancakes.


----------



## blood on the ground

We really need a like button


----------



## Dub

JHannah92 said:


> Kids wanted pancakes, so we had pancakes.













blood on the ground said:


> We really need a like button





I know, right !!!







Long weekend at work.....having a lazy morning off today.  Whew...tuckered out.  Slept like a log last night.

Feeling good and sipping a strong cup of java.


Son gave me a 10:15am breakfast time request.


Should be right on time for him, hopefully.



With coffee & cooking, comes music.

New Chris Stapleton is some good easy listening stuff in the morning.  Start it off with "Untangle My Mind" and by the time "Midnight Train to Memphis" kicks in.....so will your coffee.   


It ain't purty.....but it's how I roll.  
















Some hashbrowns always seem to be a hit with him.







Worked in some sweet onion on the bottom....and more on the top.


Hit it with peppa & this killer rub....and some Trappey's Bull for good measure.  Ain't nuttin on this planet that doesn't taste better with the Bull. Know this. 









Sausages & eggs on now......be right back.....



Kicked the eggs up a small notch or ten.......



















A dark shadow fell over the room and a deep sleepy voice said, " We ready, Dad?".



I spun around with with his plate......"Yeah, My Boy.....we ready......I was only 2 minutes late today.....BAMSUCKA !!!!".


----------



## Dub

So.....leftovers are what was for breakfast this morning.


Son's been killing it in the gym and said he wanted something substantial for breakfast today.


Rested an over-easy egg over some hashbrowns.  Some pepper jack cheese was on top of the eggs.


Sausages.


Guacamole with pico on a mater slice for good measure.


Looked kinda crazy, but he killed it and went back to finish off most of the rest of the sausages, lol.


----------



## JHannah92

Awesome breakfast. Beats the bacon egg cheese biscuit I bought at the gas station today. But that did hit the spot at 5:30 am.


----------



## Dub

Slept late.

Brewed strong java.

Krunk tunes.

Sliced onions.

Made omelet.

Ready for the day, now. 























JHannah92 said:


> Awesome breakfast. Beats the bacon egg cheese biscuit I bought at the gas station today. But that did hit the spot at 5:30 am.





I hear ya.


 I was out with a buddy not long back....driving to some spots early in the morning...checking on prospective turkey spots.


Stopped at a little country store out in the boonies.  

They do a mean breakfast and the locals are lucky, too.

I had a country sausage, egg & cheese biscuit that was killer !!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Goodness. I shouldn't have opened this, now I'm starved. We usually have more of a late brunch-ish breakfast on the weekends, but that may change now.


----------



## Snookpimpin

som home made hash spinach sausage bacon yellow/orange /red peppers onions and a jap


----------



## Dub

Some local made country sausage & eggs this morning.   Should hold me until later on this evening.














NCHillbilly said:


> Goodness. I shouldn't have opened this, now I'm starved. We usually have more of a late brunch-ish breakfast on the weekends, but that may change now.





Hopefully I'll be rolling with similar stuff tomorrow morning.


Lord willing and the creek doesn't rise.







Snookpimpin said:


> som home made hash spinach sausage bacon yellow/orange /red peppers onions and a jap






Wow..........wow..........bamsucka !!!!!


That's some powerfully great looking breakfast !!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Brekfus this mornin.


----------



## blood on the ground

Have mercy.....


----------



## NCHillbilly

Sunday brunch-simple but good, and heart-healthy.  

Applewood-smoked bacon, homefries with Conecuh smoked sausage, onions, and a runny aig on top, toast fried in bacon grease and butter.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Sunday brunch-simple but good, and heart-healthy.
> 
> Applewood-smoked bacon, homefries with Conecuh smoked sausage, onions, and a runny aig on top, toast fried in bacon grease and butter.



Beautiful...


----------



## Dub

Paymaster said:


> Brekfus this mornin.






Thats a hearty looking plate right there. My kinda meal !!!!!!









NCHillbilly said:


> Sunday brunch-simple but good, and heart-healthy.
> 
> Applewood-smoked bacon, homefries with Conecuh smoked sausage, onions, and a runny aig on top, toast fried in bacon grease and butter.









Heart healthy indeed.  



Looks perfect !!!!!




That Conecuh is some mighty tasty stuff.  I've got some going on the grill tonight, too.  You'd had what it's rested over in the pan, though.....couldn't help it.  Mrs Hornet's suggestion has me hooked on the combination.


----------



## Dub

*Breakfast in bed for the wife.....*

She's been fighting off what she is calling a cold.  I'm guessing it's simply the results of what happens when pollen gets kicked up.  Glad for the heavy rains overnight. 


Used enough spicy flavors to kick things up a notch for what turned into one of the best breakfast meals I've made in a long while.











Potatoes browned....then tossed in the Vidalia & pepper....after a bit I added some Meat Church Fajita rub.













Jimmy Dean Hot is good.....but with some of this it was gooder.
















Hard not to stand there and graze on that stuff ^^^^ 




Wrapped us up a pair of burritos with all the above in it along with some eggs & cheese.   Added some of the stuffing as kickers on her plate.  

She'll likely eat 1/3 of it.....but I'm gonna destroy mine. 

















T-Rex missed out on this 'un.  Poor fella.






EDIT:


He's back home today.....and hongry.

He heard about these from yesterday and asked for a batch.

Done.


----------



## blood on the ground

Cheesy scrambled eggs, sauteed tomatoes and peppers, left over garlic Bratwurst.


----------



## Patriot44

Man!


----------



## Dub

Blood on the Ground.....that looks spectacular.



Lazy morning here.



My rendition of Byrd's Cafe Tenderloin Biscuits this morning.   Place from my hometown that absolutely threw down every morning.









Gravy ingredients along with some AP flour, milk, butter and olive oil.










Gravy thickening and returned the browned tenderloin pieces back to the skillet to simmer in the gravy while the biscuits are coming along.









Should be fit to eat in a few minutes.







Done.


----------



## blood on the ground

Looking good Dub!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Looking good Dub!



Thanks, man.


Gotta love breakfast.

This morning's :


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Thanks, man.
> 
> 
> Gotta love breakfast.
> 
> This morning's :



You got it going on!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> You got it going on!






My theory is breakfast is the only meal of the day that's guaranteed.  Never know for sure how the day may unfold....know for sure it can, at least,  start well.

Now....work days are a bit different.  A Yeti up full of coffee and a protein shake and I'm gone.  

Days off, though....got be started properly.

Last night's grilling was scaled back just before everything went on the grills.   Son had to scramble with some last minute plans.


 Went ahead and at least cooked a pork chop for him if he came home and wanted it later.











Little joker didn't get in until early this morning as I was getting my coffee pot krunk up.

"Hey, bud....what's up?".     "Ah.....well......you know....just getting in.....sorry I scrambled last night....anything to eat??"    Short conversation....straight to the point.


College is out this week and he's enjoying seeing his friends....good relaxing time for him.  He got no flak from me.


So, coffee made and some quick scrambled eggs with cheese, S&P and some ghost pepper dust (not for me ) along with some kicked up hash browns and a pair of biscuits.


















Now....here's my dilemma.....what am I gonna have ???   Looks like it's coffee & a protein shake....on my day off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Daaaaaaang, ya'll killin me !!!  Breakfast is good anytime of the day !!!  My favorite meal !!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Took my mom to the 'mergency room about 7 last night, got back at 5 this morning. I had been up for over 24 hours, and hadn't ate since about 11:00 yesterday morning. I threw everything in the kitchen on the griddle and onto a plate.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Took my mom to the 'mergency room about 7 last night, got back at 5 this morning. I had been up for over 24 hours, and hadn't ate since about 11:00 yesterday morning. I threw everything in the kitchen on the griddle and onto a plate.



Looks great, man.


Hope your Mom is doing better.


----------



## ryork

Lot of great looking bfast plates on here!  NCHB, hope you're Mom is doing well and you can get some sleep!


----------



## dfhooked

Couple eggs to start this weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground

dfhooked said:


> Couple eggs to start this weekend.



Dang good start IMO!


----------



## GA1dad

To start the day today we had duck egg omelets with chunks of leftover fried chicken, bacon, onion, smoky red bell pepper sauce and cheddar. It was edible fer sure.


----------



## blood on the ground

That looks most excellent GA1dad!


----------



## blood on the ground

My Sunday morning contribution


----------



## GA1dad

That's a good hearty breakfast there. I'm just nursing a coffee cup this morning.


----------



## Dub

dfhooked said:


> Couple eggs to start this weekend.



I like to hit mine with a bit of hawt sauce, too.  Those look great !





GA1dad said:


> To start the day today we had duck egg omelets with chunks of leftover fried chicken, bacon, onion, smoky red bell pepper sauce and cheddar. It was edible fer sure.




Hearty and delicious looking.  

I'm gonna have to roll with chicken on mine sometime.  Lord knows there is usually some leftover in the fridge, as often as I cook yardbird.  Love the stuff.





blood on the ground said:


> My Sunday morning contribution




That's what I'm talking about !!!!!


Great looking meal. 






GA1dad said:


> That's a good hearty breakfast there. I'm just nursing a coffee cup this morning.




I hear ya.....I ran outa coffee for my rushed workday breakfuss this morning.

Stopped on the way home this evening and remedied that major shortcoming.   Will be firing up the grinder proper like at o'dark o'clock tomorrow morning.  






EDIT:     Next morning is here.....Eight O'Clock Columbian Peaks beans were ground and a decent pot of java had.


Made some bare bones basic omelettes with onions, peppers & cheddar.


Looks like I need to scout out a larger skillet, lol.
















Wife's:










Loaded down mine:


----------



## Dub

Breakfast this morning.....local made hot country sausage.   Kicked it up a notch right near the end of the cooking...






















Ready to take on this great Saturday off work !!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Good grief, all that looks good!

Fired up the Blackstone a while ago and made some brunch. Omelets with bacon, sausage, red peppers, onions, sharp cheddar, and Monterey Jack, hashbrowns, and griddled toast. Put some of Breampole's delicious datil pepper sauce on there to kick it up a little, too, That's good stuff!


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Good grief, all that looks good!
> 
> Fired up the Blackstone a while ago and made some brunch. Omelets with bacon, sausage, red peppers, onions, sharp cheddar, and Monterey Jack, hashbrowns, and griddled toast. Put some of Breampole's delicious datil pepper sauce on there to kick it up a little, too, That's good stuff!





Heck yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Delicious on all accounts.    That hawt sauce is killer on breakfuss eats 'round here, too.


----------



## blood on the ground

Simple ... Scrambled eggs, bacon and taters, onions and mushrooms


----------



## GA1dad

Goodness,,,, that's a fine looking plate right there.


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Simple ... Scrambled eggs, bacon and taters, onions and mushrooms








GA1dad said:


> Goodness,,,, that's a fine looking plate right there.




Sure is....he nailed down some proper morning eats! 




Made a Moonpie Mater Pie this morning for my sweet bride's brunch.


I'd phoned her and told her it had done with it's initial cooking and was sitting in the oven with the door cracked open and heat off.

My intention was for it it brown a bit more.

She jumped amongst it right away.  No further browning occurred. 














Got to thinking about it later on.....it'll allow more latitude with reheating for breafusses later this workweek.  Gal may have made a genius move  ]


----------



## NCHillbilly

Goodness!


----------



## Dub

Nothing very creative for breakfast this morning.....transitioned from night version to day version.....then went on a coffee & breakfast run.
















Kicked it up a notch with some mild hot sauce that should cut through this cold and reach my taste buds.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Nothing very creative for breakfast this morning.....transitioned from night version to day version.....then went on a coffee & breakfast run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicked it up a notch with some mild hot sauce that should cut through this cold and reach my taste buds.



Feel better soon brother


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Feel better soon brother



Thanks, JL.   

A couple of us at work had this crud jump on us early last week.  Unreal amounts of chest congestion & coughing. Ribs even sore....the Mucinex stuff during the day and then the Theraflu stuff at night & early wee hours has been working out well.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I went out turkey hunting awhile this morning (unsuccessfully.) When I came back in, my wife hooked me up with some bacon, eggs, sausage, and toast with homemade muscadine jelly.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Some fine looking meals on here. Had me worried tho...took 38 posts to see any grits. Aint seen a glass of buttermilk yet


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Some fine looking meals on here. Had me worried tho...took 38 posts to see any grits. Aint seen a glass of buttermilk yet



If I post biscuits, there's buttermilk in there. You won't see a glass of it, though. That stuff is great to cook with, but nasty to drink.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Shoot man, give me a glass of buttermilk, a keg of cornbread and a pepper shaker and I can bout make a meal off that.  Its good stuff "make a puppy dog pull a freight train "


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Shoot man, give me a glass of buttermilk, a keg of cornbread and a pepper shaker and I can bout make a meal off that.  Its good stuff "make a puppy dog pull a freight train "



My dad was the same way.


----------



## Last Minute

My grandparents could make a meal off buttermilk and cornbread..not me..Im with NCH on this one


----------



## Triple C

NCHillbilly said:


> If I post biscuits, there's buttermilk in there. You won't see a glass of it, though. That stuff is great to cook with, but nasty to drink.



Same here.  I honestly gag if buttermilk hits my tastebuds.  But wouldn't think of making biscuits or cornbread with anything but buttermilk.  Go figure...


----------



## NCHillbilly

Triple C said:


> Same here.  I honestly gag if buttermilk hits my tastebuds.  But wouldn't think of making biscuits or cornbread with anything but buttermilk.  Go figure...



Exactly the same. Drinking a glass of buttermilk with them yaller stringy things floatin' around in it-no thanks.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

ahhhhhh ! That'll put some lead in your pencil !


----------



## Dub

Buttermilk is for cooking....not a fan of drinking the stuff.



Made another of Moonpie's Mater Pie for brunch today.  I adhered to the recipe with one exception.....substituted the red bell pepper for broccoli & portabellas.   Should've used more tomatoes...total coverage is the ticket.  Their flavor really comes through when they cook.


----------



## Dub

Jimmy Dean Hot sausage....tasty stuff.








Sausage, eggs, cheese & pico.


----------



## blood on the ground

Looks good Dub! 

Buncha girly men...wont drank butter milk!!!


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> I went out turkey hunting awhile this morning (unsuccessfully.) When I came back in, my wife hooked me up with some bacon, eggs, sausage, and toast with homemade muscadine jelly.





Man....that looks delicious....inspired my breakfast for the tribe this morning. 


A buddy gave me a couple packs of deer sausage he makes and seasons just right....and then adds some maple syrup flavor somehow.  Sure is good.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Man....that looks delicious....inspired my breakfast for the tribe this morning.
> 
> 
> A buddy gave me a couple packs of deer sausage he makes and seasons just right....and then adds some maple syrup flavor somehow.  Sure is good.



Beautiful!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub, that looks righteous!  I would tear dat up!


----------



## blood on the ground

Here ya go...happy Saturday


----------



## GA1dad

I gave the mater pie a test drive this morning. Must say,,, it was top notch!!


----------



## dwhee87

mmmmm.


----------



## blood on the ground

Yep!!!!


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Dub, that looks righteous!  I would tear dat up!




Thanks, man !!!






blood on the ground said:


> Here ya go...happy Saturday




   Wings for breakfast !!!!!  





GA1dad said:


> I gave the mater pie a test drive this morning. Must say,,, it was top notch!!





You nailed it !!!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Cherrywood bacon, homefries, brown eggs, toast with homemade muscadine jelly. I made the toast again.


----------



## elfiii

Must


Resist


Craving.

Must

Not

Give

In.

Focus

On

Shrimp Poboy

For 

Dinner.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Cherrywood bacon, homefries, brown eggs, toast with homemade muscadine jelly. I made the toast again.



I'd be bigger n two houses if I lived with you!! Im already big as one!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Gift from my bride this morning.... Hide da checkbook!!! Ribeye and eggz


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Gift from my bride this morning.... Hide da checkbook!!! Ribeye and eggz




  







Sausage-egg-cheese biscuits this morning......on fine china......


----------



## Dub

Awesome thread name change !!!!  






Quick and easy breakfast this morning.  B-E-C goodness with some tasty mustard.  This should hold everyone for a while.


----------



## Last Minute

Some fine looking groceries in here!


----------



## blood on the ground

Looks good Dub


----------



## Dub

Finishing up some leftovers for breakfast this morning.


Steak & cheese biscuits for them....










This plate for me.....added some of the excellent sausage from yesterday's grilling.  Stuff is awesome.  I'll see if I can find a link to it.












EDIT:   can't find a link to this sausage.  Comes from Bi-Lo.....just down from the meat cutting area....just before you get to the breakfast meats.    It was also tagged as part of their 5 for $20 deals that included all sorts of frozen vegetables and such.  It's the spicy version with peppercorns and jalapeños mixed into it.  Ran great on the grill.





Here it is........


----------



## blood on the ground

Sometimes its just simple


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Sometimes its just simple




I really like 'em that way, too.

Lot's of pepper...just like that.


----------



## blood on the ground

Looks good in herea!


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP did it up good this morning. Jalapeno eggs, cherrywood-smoked bacon, biscuits. It was good.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP did it up good this morning. Jalapeno eggs, cherrywood-smoked bacon, biscuits. It was good.View attachment 932560








Outstanding !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Happy sunday


----------



## mikep

One of my favorite bfast meals.  Eggs mater bacon and a little bit of pimento cheese.  Dont know why, it just works.


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Happy sundayView attachment 932582





Man.....I'd eat those eggs while sliding the taters over into the yolk.....then kill the grits with the sausage and have the melon for dessert !!!!


Looks great !!!!!











mikep said:


> View attachment 932585
> One of my favorite bfast meals.  Eggs mater bacon and a little bit of pimento cheese.  Dont know why, it just works.




I like each of those separately......so why not together on a plate for breakfast.   What's really cool is that I have each of those ingredients in my fridge right now and may be rolling in this direction for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## mikep

Dub said:


> Man.....I'd eat those eggs while sliding the taters over into the yolk.....then kill the grits with the sausage and have the melon for dessert !!!!
> 
> 
> Looks great !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like each of those separately......so why not together on a plate for breakfast.   What's really cool is that I have each of those ingredients in my fridge right now and may be rolling in this direction for breakfast tomorrow.




I Like to use the mater as a chip amd stack some cheese and bacon on it.  Its good lol. Then you can swipe it through the yolk.


----------



## blood on the ground

Im hungry again!


----------



## Dub

Slept late this morning.....bigtime late.


Getting some breakfast ready for my peeps.   Lazy cooking.....figured I'd cook bacon in the oven while I watch television and sip coffee.


Since it's going in the oven.....why not kick it up a notch ?












After pics will follow once it's finished.







Okay.....here it is....I'll likely never cook bacon any other way than in the oven...on a broiling rack with some rib rub on it !!!

This is a darker rib rub due to the ingredients.....I love it...nice heat level and great depth of flavor.






Cheesy scrabbled eggs. 





Wife wanted her's in a toasted sammich with eggs....








Some salsa on the eggs for me.   Great flavors.


----------



## naildrvr

Nice late start! Those plates look awesome!


----------



## Dub

naildrvr said:


> Nice late start! Those plates look awesome!




Thanks, man.

Should hold us until we go out for something later on this afternoon.

The eggs were about the best scrambled eggs I've ever had....much less made myself.   So dang easy, too.


4 eggs

1/4 cup milk

added to a skillet that was medium-hot with some olive oil already in there.....then added salt and ground some pepper over 'em..........then added some shredded Velveeta cheese that I didn't even know we had in the fridge.    


Some will argue over the validity of  Velveeta.   I know it's not some highbrow proper cheese........but I'm here to tell ya that it was awesome in those eggs.


----------



## Dub

Loving this version of Texas Pete....used it in the hash browns as they were cooking this morning.


----------



## Dub

Wife and I enjoyed some omelettes this morning.

Vidalia, bell pepper, avocado, cheeses, bacon and salsa.


----------



## blood on the ground

Y'all doing it right!


----------



## blood on the ground

Been busy with my son being home the last couple days... This mornings kick start.


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Been busy with my son being home the last couple days... This mornings kick start.





That looks all kinds of good !!!!


----------



## Dub

Batch of bacon for today's grubbing.  Dusted with a chipotle honey rib rub.









Made a monstrous sammich with corned beef, sauerkraut, swiss, bacon, egg and brat mustard on rye.














Ate half and had to back away, lol.


It wasn't bad.....just too much.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Batch of bacon for today's grubbing.  Dusted with a chipotle honey rib rub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a monstrous sammich with corned beef, sauerkraut, swiss, bacon, egg and brat mustard on rye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ate half and had to back away, lol.
> 
> 
> It wasn't bad.....just too much.


Wow!!!!


----------



## Dub

Basic grub today......


----------



## RobRay

So here's the place to post the breakfast grub. Man you guys are blowing me way with your pics.

Well, I'll be posting a few in here soon.


----------



## RobRay

Dub said:


> Batch of bacon for today's grubbing.  Dusted with a chipotle honey rib rub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a monstrous sammich with corned beef, sauerkraut, swiss, bacon, egg and brat mustard on rye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ate half and had to back away, lol.
> 
> 
> It wasn't bad.....just too much.


That pig candy on a Reuben.
I gotta try dat.
?


----------



## RobRay

Here's one from a few days back.



Troy Landry Choot um sausage.


----------



## Dub

RobRay said:


> That pig candy on a Reuben.
> I gotta try dat.
> ?





The pig candy is bigtime easy to make, too.


I've seen others grill it....here lately....I simply place thick cut slices on a broiling pan and hit it with rib rub and into a 350 degree oven for 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Dub

RobRay said:


> Here's one from a few days back.
> 
> View attachment 934247
> 
> Troy Landry Choot um sausage.




Oh yeah.....that looks super !!!!


----------



## naildrvr

Man y'all doin it up right. Thatta make a puppy pull a freight train!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Morning.... bush hogging fuel  for me!


----------



## Patriot44

Fine, fine, fine!


----------



## naildrvr

Gitrdun!!! That looks good


----------



## RobRay

Now dat dar is good vittles.
???.


----------



## NCHillbilly

That's what I'm talkin' about! Great looking eats!


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP took a little steak leftover from last night, put it with some homefries with onions and jalapenos, and plopped a runny aig on top. Good stuff!


----------



## RobRay

NCH ya killin me. ?
I had a bowl of oatmeal for breakfast. ?


----------



## NCHillbilly

I ate a bowl of oatmeal in 1983.


----------



## RobRay

I wasn't forced to eat this.




My new  baby girl ate a litl bit too.


----------



## naildrvr

RobRay said:


> I wasn't forced to eat this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 934967
> 
> My new  baby girl ate a litl bit too.
> 
> View attachment 934968


I wouldn't have to be forced. I would tackle that on my own free will!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Morning.... bush hogging fuel  for me!View attachment 934401





Perfectly cooked bacon right there !

I've been struggling with that.  Next time I'm at Academy I'm gonna pick up a larger skillet for such.  The flimsy nonstick pan the wife bought is okay on omelettes and such but it's poor on bacon.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

I had 12 13 year old girls here for my daughters 13th birthday Friday night and Saturday. I couldn’t believe how those girls could eat! I fixed bacon, sausage, hash browns, and French toast on the Blackstone. I threw some ribs on the Akorn for later at the pool. I think Joe woulda been proud!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Georgiadawgs44 is killin it!!!!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Georgiadawgs44 is killin it!!!!




Yes he is.   @georgiadawgs44 made some great memories with that cooking.

That's what it's all about right there !!!!!


----------



## Dub

Cut up a potato & Vidalia for hash browns and snagged a leftover jalapeño-cheddar hush puppy from last night's dinner.


----------



## RobRay

Wifey don great this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Man. My ham sammich don't taste as good now.


----------



## Dub

Green eggs & ham........















Once of the best tasting morning meals I've made in a long, long time.

Started off with a mushroom omelette.....tossed on some pico de gallo......topped with guacamole. 

Three strips of thick sliced bacon cooked in the 325 degree oven on a parchment paper covered cookie sheet for 25+ mins.   I dusted the top with fresh ground pepper.

Flavors in this simple meal were spot on.  I may never cook bacon any other way.


----------



## naildrvr

Fine looking plate. That oughta getcha in gear for production.


----------



## blood on the ground

Have Mercy!


----------



## RobRay

Saturday's mornin vittles. Chorizo & eigs, grits wid pepper jake, and bacon.


----------



## blood on the ground

RobRay said:


> Saturday's mornin vittles. Chorizo & eigs, grits wid pepper jake, and bacon.
> 
> View attachment 936018


Love chorizo!


----------



## blood on the ground

Hash browns with medium rare rooster bullets...


----------



## Dub

Great looking plate, Robert.  Chorizo is mighty flavorful.

I kicked up the flavors a notch or two this morning as well.


Did a few slices of thick bacon with pepper all over 'em in the 325 degree oven.  Too dang easy.

Sautéed some portabellas in olive oil with a few shakes of Frank's Red Hot over them.....then added 2 eggs to get an omelette started.  Right about the time it crossed the finish line some pico was tossed in, too.  BAM.

Guac for breakfast may be my new favorite side.










One of the girls is down there watching with great interest.


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Hash browns with medium rare rooster bullets...View attachment 936042





Oh yeah.   Thats looking excellent !!!!!!


----------



## Dub

Saw it on the shelf and had to grab a couple bottles to test drive it.














Flavor is bolder than the original and I prefer it over the garlic version of Texas Pete.








This morning I finished off the last of the crumbled bacon & portabellas.

Sautéed the shrooms in the garlic Crystal and added eggs, bacon and cheese.


Some local hot country sausage and it was good to go.


----------



## blood on the ground

When can I move in? I must warn you .. I come with baggage like ... 2 grills, power tools (gas an lectric) 2 campers, guns, and a old GMC 4x4.


----------



## Dub

Eggs, bacon, hashbrowns & toast.


----------



## blood on the ground

Moonbro lives on!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Moonbro lives on!





Absofreakinglutely !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Moonbro lives on!




Gotta keep the BLD's & squealers rolling in Woody's.......as well as the morning after breakfast cooks !!!!


----------



## Kwaksmoka

BEC on the blackstone!


----------



## Dub

Brought this great quality sausage home from Eastern North Carolina visit.


Mom didn't get the chance to cook it while I was there....and made me take it with me...twisted my arm, lol.











Turned out to be right on time, too.   Got home and son was already talking about he's next meal.

Told him that I had the makings for a monsta biscuit.

He gave me the thumbs up to proceed.










B-S-E-C Monsta















He polished it off in quick order and assembled a second 'un.   Kid is a bottomless pit and lean & mean.


----------



## naildrvr

Awesome breakfast right there. I'll take 2 to go as I'm about to be off to work.


----------



## Dub

Up really early this morning on a day off.....coffee and chilling with the dogs.  Missed 'em badly after I'd been gone a few days.

Had some biscuits & Neese's sausage leftover from T-Rex's late lunch yesterday in above post.....planned on us having it for breakfast this morning.

Had some Nahunta hot country sausage in the fridge planning on cooking it tomorrow....until I found out earlier that I"d be working tomorrow.

So.......Nahunta brought to the skillet this morning. 

The place was the cleanest store of any kind I've ever seen.  Spotless.  Squeaky clean.  Slaughterhouse across the street and the main butcher shop on the other.  Even the slaughterhouse smelled clean.  No kidding.



http://www.nahuntapork.com


Many of the local restaurants use their sausage and other pork items.  My Dad's favorite breakfast spot does and they make a mean breakfast.

Went by there on this last trip to ENC and bought what I could fit in my backseat Yeti.

I need a bigger cooler is all I can say.  Exceptional prices and everything looks super.  I about lost my mind in there, lol.  Wish they had a spot near my house !!!!





































Wife wanted some of the Neese's in an S-E-C biscuit and a sample of the Nahunta.














I went straight Nahunta with a side of eggs & maters with guac.














Flavors on that plate were stronger than new rope, I tell ya.



Coffee'd up.......fed......ready for the day !!!!


----------



## RobRay

Hatchpepper sausage dogs
And cheese eggs.


----------



## Dub

RobRay said:


> Hatchpepper sausage dogs
> And cheese eggs.




Good looking eggs there !      I also tend to grab the mustard jar in the morning. 


My breakfast this morning finished off the Neese's and Nahunta sausages. 


Good head-to-head comparison.   Both are great.....but Nahunta wins by three car lengths.  More character and depth of flavors.


----------



## RobRay

Nuttin fancy, eggs nettles casing removed and crockpot Nora mills yeller grits cooked over night.


----------



## Dub




----------



## RobRay

Hatch pepper sausage dog and a nettles sausage link with ham and cheese eggs.
Not to shabby.


----------



## Dub

RobRay said:


> View attachment 937925
> 
> Hatch pepper sausage dog and a nettles sausage link with ham and cheese eggs.
> Not to shabby.





Looks delicious !!!!


----------



## chobrown

I don’t use this blackstone near as much as I should. Brekfust were good.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Looks great, cho!


----------



## blood on the ground

Nice work fellers


----------



## RobRay

Late brunch at RR's place.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Looks mighty tasty, RR!


----------



## RobRay

Thanks NCH.


----------



## RobRay

Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## GA1dad

Rib meat breakfast sammich in a bun. Not really a breakfast of champions,,, but it is the best thing available at my desk today. Heads started popping up in the office wondering where the good smell was coming from.


----------



## RobRay

GA1dad said:


> Rib meat breakfast sammich in a bun. Not really a breakfast of champions,,, but it is the best thing available at my desk today. Heads started popping up in the office wondering where the good smell was coming from.View attachment 938228


Now ^^^^^^^  dats a sammich.
?


----------



## RobRay

Chrizo & eggs wit cheese grit.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dawgone y'all killin it here lately


----------



## Dub

Vidalia & garlic potatoes, eggs & darn good country sausage this morning.

I'm done until supper time.


----------



## Dub

Took a break from eggs & country sausage on my morning-off-work-breakfusses.


Banana pancakes hit the spot.  Can't remember the last time I had pancakes.  Probably at iHop some 6 months ago.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP made up some good breakfast/brunch this morning. Buttermilk catheads, the new Tennessee Pride Natural sausage (it's delicious,) jalapeno eggs. I full now.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP made up some good breakfast/brunch this morning. Buttermilk catheads, the new Tennessee Pride Natural sausage (it's delicious,) jalapeno eggs. I full now.
> 
> View attachment 938975
> 
> View attachment 938976
> 
> View attachment 938977
> 
> View attachment 938978
> 
> View attachment 938979





Man.....you singlehandedly own the biscuit category.

Yer catheads always look absolutely perfect.

I have yet to hit a home run on any homemade attempts.....I've had instruction....it sounded simple....yet it just didn't come through in my results.  I try to avoid using the canned ones.....as they just don't hit the mark, either.   Frozen Mary B's are pretty much what I go with.

I need to learn to make the real deal catheads and leave the frozen stuff at the store.  


Feeding six hongry souls this morning.   This is when one of those Blackstone's would shine mightily......if I had one.

Instead, I ran two runs of sausage through my cast iron skillet and a slew of blueberry-banana pancakes through another skillet.  

Could've cooked it 1/4 of the time on a Blackstone.  I may wind up with one of those yet.



1st skillet of sausage....






About halfway through making the pancakes......








I've still got a pile of blueberries left that I'll enjoy for a late night snack tonight.  Love'em.


----------



## blood on the ground

Looks good fellers ... I had 2 eggs over easy, cheese grits, Jimmy Dean sausage and black coffee. No pics


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Looks good fellers ... I had 2 eggs over easy, cheese grits, Jimmy Dean sausage and black coffee. No pics




That sounds like a righteous breakfast !!!!


I think I may roll that direction tomorrow.

Been wanting some dark toast....not quite burnt.....with an over-easy egg on it....covered in pepper.


After a pot of coffee first.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I have never ate a nanner pancake. Those sure look good.


----------



## Nicodemus

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP made up some good breakfast/brunch this morning. Buttermilk catheads, the new Tennessee Pride Natural sausage (it's delicious,) jalapeno eggs. I full now.
> 
> View attachment 938975
> 
> View attachment 938976
> 
> View attachment 938977
> 
> View attachment 938978
> 
> View attachment 938979




Jalapeno`s and eggs are just naturally made to go together. especially when the eggs are laid about 25 feet from the bushes the jalapeno`s are growing on.  

When we walk out to gather the eggs, we just pick off some jalapeno`s to go with em.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> I have never ate a nanner pancake. Those sure look good.




Thanks......first time I had 'em was with my bride at the Buccaneer hotel/resort/whatever on St. Croix.

Had 'em mostly every morning we were there.....to fuel a day ahead of diving, drinking, sunning, chilling and living the dream.

It's been years since I did them last week.  Son was asking about some favorites I've had over the years but never made......







Nicodemus said:


> Jalapeno`s and eggs are just naturally made to go together. especially when the eggs are laid about 25 feet from the bushes the jalapeno`s are growing on.
> 
> When we walk out to gather the eggs, we just pick off some jalapeno`s to go with em.




That sounds like perfection has been achieved by you, Nick......got the good stuff right in hand.


----------



## Nicodemus

Dub said:


> Thanks......first time I had 'em was with my bride at the Buccaneer hotel/resort/whatever on St. Croix.
> 
> Had 'em mostly every morning we were there.....to fuel a day ahead of diving, drinking, sunning, chilling and living the dream.
> 
> It's been years since I did them last week.  Son was asking about some favorites I've had over the years but never made......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like perfection has been achieved by you, Nick......got the good stuff right in hand.



Thanks, Dub. I like self sufficiency, hate going to town with a passion, prefer the taste of home grown, it just don`t git no fresher.


----------



## Dub

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Dub. I like self sufficiency, hate going to town with a passion, prefer the taste of home grown, it just don`t git no fresher.




I respect the heck outa that !!!!


----------



## Dub

Another homemade biscuit attempt this morning.  

















Honey & butter made 'em tolerable.


----------



## Patriot44

Good Gawd, I hate this thread, I hate it err time I look at it..Baby Jeshush! Ima move to the other side of town!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Long night / day at work ... Best I can do!


----------



## ambush80

GA1dad said:


> Rib meat breakfast sammich in a bun. Not really a breakfast of champions,,, but it is the best thing available at my desk today. Heads started popping up in the office wondering where the good smell was coming from.View attachment 938228



That is speaking my language.


----------



## Dub

Not purty, but it's how I'm rolling after getting home this morning from a looong night at work.


----------



## Dub




----------



## Patriot44

Lord I have to quit being so lazy. Maybe this fall...


Looks good, Dub. Looks better than good!


----------



## JHannah92

Simple but gooood.


----------



## blood on the ground

Ham and cheese omelet with Sriracha freckles


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Ham and cheese omelet with Sriracha frecklesView attachment 939712




That looks delicious.

Breakfast is my favorite meal of any day.....generally speaking because if I'm cooking it then it means I have the day off work and can enjoy my java and take things at a leisurely pace....all day long.

No worries.      No hurries.



Workdays, though....it's a protein shake or some hard boiled eggs and then rolling with   a tumbler full of java off to the salt mine.  









I love Sriracha sauce on eggs almost as much as I love it in soups.


----------



## PopPop

Dressed up some leftover steak. Them Aigs ain't done!


----------



## naildrvr

They look done... Done made me hongry


----------



## Dub

Breakfuss fer dinna tonight.


----------



## Dub

A wonderful morning off work.....knocked out a 55 hour workweek these past 4 days....slept and hour later this morning....woke up....made a pot of strong java and enjoyed sipping it with my dogs piled up around me as we enjoyed the sunrise.



Leisure time was ended with an inbound text from my son....."Breakfast happening today or do I need to stop somewhere?".


Up and at it.


Some semi-diced potatoes rolled around in olive oil.....then hit liberally with some homebrew A.P. rub (salt, pepper, onion & garlic powders....aka SPROG).  Hit 'em with a hearty dose of Crystal Garlic hot sauce....stuff is becoming my favorite cooking hot sauce by a big margin.















Cooked some bacon and browned a small amount of Jimmy Dean Hot sausage to mix into a batch of scrambled eggs along with cheddar & SPROG.



Family was already downstairs once the bacon aroma got 'em stirred up.


I was lucky to get out alive with this plate.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> A wonderful morning off work.....knocked out a 55 hour workweek these past 4 days....slept and hour later this morning....woke up....made a pot of strong java and enjoyed sipping it with my dogs piled up around me as we enjoyed the sunrise.
> 
> 
> 
> Leisure time was ended with an inbound text from my son....."Breakfast happening today or do I need to stop somewhere?".
> 
> 
> Up and at it.
> 
> 
> Some semi-diced potatoes rolled around in olive oil.....then hit liberally with some homebrew A.P. rub (salt, pepper, onion & garlic powders....aka SPROG).  Hit 'em with a hearty dose of Crystal Garlic hot sauce....stuff is becoming my favorite cooking hot sauce by a big margin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooked some bacon and browned a small amount of Jimmy Dean Hot sausage to mix into a batch of scrambled eggs along with cheddar & SPROG.
> 
> 
> 
> Family was already downstairs once the bacon aroma got 'em stirred up.
> 
> 
> I was lucky to get out alive with this plate.


Man. That looks about fifty different kinds of delicious!


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP cooked up some jalapeno eggs, hash browns, bacon, and Texas toast. It was right tolerable.


----------



## Patriot44

WORST THREAD ON WOODIES!!!












































Fer folk trying to stay skinny...


----------



## naildrvr

Patriot44 said:


> WORST THREAD ON WOODIES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fer folk trying to stay skinny...


And for folks trying to get skinny!!! But I just can't help but stop by the Cafe to see what all the Wonderful Woodyites are cooking up, and as always it looks awesome!


----------



## ambush80

naildrvr said:


> And for folks trying to get skinny!!! But I just can't help but stop by the Cafe to see what all the Wonderful Woodyites are cooking up, and as always it looks awesome!



Carbless.  Some ugly, homemade turkey sausage and eggs about to get flipped for a second:


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP cooked up some jalapeno eggs, hash browns, bacon, and Texas toast. It was right tolerable.
> 
> View attachment 940399





That's what I'm talking about right there.....all 4 food groups represented on that plate:

Bacon
Eggs
Taters
Toast
I think that makes for well balanced nutrition....at least it would 'round my house.  Super looking breakfast.











ambush80 said:


> Carbless.  Some ugly, homemade turkey sausage and eggs about to get flipped for a second:
> 
> View attachment 940417





Great looking eats right there.   Nothing ugly about that sausage....turkey, pterodactyl or otherwise.

I really like that griddle, too.   Gotta be super on a gas stove when you can really get great heat across the span of it.


----------



## ambush80

Dub said:


> That's what I'm talking about right there.....all 4 food groups represented on that plate:
> 
> Bacon
> Eggs
> Taters
> Toast
> I think that makes for well balanced nutrition....at least it would 'round my house.  Super looking breakfast.



Breakfast of champs.




Dub said:


> Great looking eats right there.   Nothing ugly about that sausage....turkey, pterodactyl or otherwise.
> 
> I really like that griddle, too.   Gotta be super on a gas stove when you can really get great heat across the span of it.



Thanks.  I like making my own sausage.  I get to put or not put stuff in it.  That griddle was a wedding gift.  I've been using it at least 4 times a week for the last 13 years.


----------



## ambush80

PopPop said:


> Dressed up some leftover steak. Them Aigs ain't done!View attachment 939966



Purty.


----------



## Dub

My secret ingredients to breakfasts the family enjoys.......sweet onions......and great pepper that's ground when needed.   I love eggs that are well peppered.










Fried, scrambled, or omelette.....I hit it hard with fresh pepper.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I also like a bit of food with my pepper. I am a black pepper fanatic.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP's contribution this morning:


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP's contribution this morning:
> 
> View attachment 940479




Perfection achieved !!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> Perfection achieved !!!!!


I think I'll keep her.


----------



## Dub

Not much to look at......but they ate well this morning. 









Jimmy Dean Hot is some good stuff.


----------



## Patriot44

Man!


----------



## Dub

Wife & son's breakfast this morning.   A knock off copy McDonald's steak, egg & cheese bagels.....pretty much the best thing they have going on their menu. The Artisan grilled shicken sammich ain't too shabby either.









Had these Angus sirloin cuts marinating overnight with some lime juice & homebrew AP rub. 










They destroyed them.....surprised me, because they were sizable.

















So.....what happened to that third sirloin piece ?


It was sliced & stuffed in a leftover Cubanelle pepper that I'd roasted last night.  Also put some sharp cheddar and Monterey Jack in there along with a some Vidalia.


My breakfast.  Tastier than their bagels. 








Decided it didn't appear to be quite fit to eat just yet....but an over-easy egg rested on top of it finished it off.


----------



## Dub

Well folks......went to bed early last night....woke up crazy early, too. 

Gave up on more sleep and transitioned over to coffee & reading time.


A could hours of this and it was high time for breakfast.....wanted to get a jump start on it before the tribe was up and rushing for food. 



Having cook tacos & such yesterday for them yesterday I had some ideas in mind for breakfast.










Ran out of the AP rub that I've really grown to rely on......so I mixed up a batch using the old bottle:  black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder & salt. Flavor is good, in my opinion...and the salt % is likely lower than the original.  


























As the potatoes began coming along nicely, I hit 'em with peppers & onions.










Bacon & Jimmy Dean Hot made ready.


















Cheesed eggs.
















I hit my plate with a dose of Cholula Salsa Verde.....if there's a better breakfast hot sauce....I don't know what it is.

















Done until suppertime this evening.


----------



## PopPop

Back Porch Biscuits. Country Ham n cheese.


----------



## Dub

The other day I hit up nearest Food Lion looking for some of the street taco sauce that @GA1dad recommended.

We had an awesome Food Lion about 3 miles away....for whatever reason it wasn't heavily patronized and closed after only being open three years or so....stood empty for a while.....then Walmart bought it and turned into a Neighborhood Market.

The amount of business that it does it unreal.  Place is always busy, but they handle the flow really swiftly at checkout lines.  Prices are great.  Produce is limited and lately has been not so good.

It was good to roll through a Food Lion for a change.  Nearest one is about 8 miles away.  Prices were even better than Neighborhood Market, too....at least on the stuff I was looking at.....which brings me to the point of this post......practically giving away pork tenderloins....the unseasoned version that seems to be impossible to find at Neighborhood Market (theirs seem to always be seasoned with chipotle lemon-lime-ginger-SouthWest Tuscan mesquite garlic pepper sage or some such).


Picked on up and tossed it in the fridge until this morning.


Son had said he wanted breakfast at 9:30....and I beat his time by 5 minutes. 


Olive oil heated up while I sliced it into biscuit-sized portions....quick sear on both sides of each.










Got the gravy started.  I tend to no care much for any type of gravy....but for some reason I like this one.  It's my copycat of the tenderloin biscuits from a popular local country cafe that's located in my hometown.   Haven't been there in decades.....but those biscuits were amazing.  They serve 'em wrapped in foil because they were so messy.

Seasoned with some ground pepper, salt, chicken rub and tarragon.   That last ingredient is what really sets it off.



















I think I'll have one myself and be good until suppertime.


----------



## GA1dad

I visit out local Food Lion a lot. They always have meats on "Manager's Special". I love a good white milk gravy,, would love to sample one of those biscuits!!


----------



## ambush80

Dub said:


> Well folks......went to bed early last night....woke up crazy early, too.
> 
> Gave up on more sleep and transitioned over to coffee & reading time.
> 
> 
> A could hours of this and it was high time for breakfast.....wanted to get a jump start on it before the tribe was up and rushing for food.
> 
> 
> 
> Having cook tacos & such yesterday for them yesterday I had some ideas in mind for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran out of the AP rub that I've really grown to rely on......so I mixed up a batch using the old bottle:  black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder & salt. Flavor is good, in my opinion...and the salt % is likely lower than the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the potatoes began coming along nicely, I hit 'em with peppers & onions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon & Jimmy Dean Hot made ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheesed eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit my plate with a dose of Cholula Salsa Verde.....if there's a better breakfast hot sauce....I don't know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done until suppertime this evening.



Great burrito!!  I make that exact "season all": 1:3:3:3 salt, garlic powder, onion powder, and black pepper.  I got it from Paula Deen, though I think her proportions might be more like 1:1:1:1.  It got an unceremonious nickname at hog camp after her troubles with her language use.  It's still delicious.  I usually add some paprika and some brown sugar to it for butt rub.


----------



## blood on the ground

Not sure where to start passing out the compliments... Everything I'm seeing is 5 stars IMHO!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Pregaming before tractor time


----------



## dixiecutter

I invented this for easy and low carb. Fried egg over a toasted, cheddar topped rice cake. I know, I know. Rice cake? I dropped 40 lbs since May. This breakfast has been a big part of it, so I figured I'd share. Rice cake and cheese goes in the oven on broil, only takes a minute or two to make it crunchy.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> Wife & son's breakfast this morning.   A knock off copy McDonald's steak, egg & cheese bagels.....pretty much the best thing they have going on their menu. The Artisan grilled shicken sammich ain't too shabby either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had these Angus sirloin cuts marinating overnight with some lime juice & homebrew AP rub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They destroyed them.....surprised me, because they were sizable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....what happened to that third sirloin piece ?
> 
> 
> It was sliced & stuffed in a leftover Cubanelle pepper that I'd roasted last night.  Also put some sharp cheddar and Monterey Jack in there along with a some Vidalia.
> 
> 
> My breakfast.  Tastier than their bagels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided it didn't appear to be quite fit to eat just yet....but an over-easy egg rested on top of it finished it off.





Dub said:


> Well folks......went to bed early last night....woke up crazy early, too.
> 
> Gave up on more sleep and transitioned over to coffee & reading time.
> 
> 
> A could hours of this and it was high time for breakfast.....wanted to get a jump start on it before the tribe was up and rushing for food.
> 
> 
> 
> Having cook tacos & such yesterday for them yesterday I had some ideas in mind for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran out of the AP rub that I've really grown to rely on......so I mixed up a batch using the old bottle:  black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder & salt. Flavor is good, in my opinion...and the salt % is likely lower than the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the potatoes began coming along nicely, I hit 'em with peppers & onions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon & Jimmy Dean Hot made ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheesed eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit my plate with a dose of Cholula Salsa Verde.....if there's a better breakfast hot sauce....I don't know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done until suppertime this evening.





Dub said:


> The other day I hit up nearest Food Lion looking for some of the street taco sauce that @GA1dad recommended.
> 
> We had an awesome Food Lion about 3 miles away....for whatever reason it wasn't heavily patronized and closed after only being open three years or so....stood empty for a while.....then Walmart bought it and turned into a Neighborhood Market.
> 
> The amount of business that it does it unreal.  Place is always busy, but they handle the flow really swiftly at checkout lines.  Prices are great.  Produce is limited and lately has been not so good.
> 
> It was good to roll through a Food Lion for a change.  Nearest one is about 8 miles away.  Prices were even better than Neighborhood Market, too....at least on the stuff I was looking at.....which brings me to the point of this post......practically giving away pork tenderloins....the unseasoned version that seems to be impossible to find at Neighborhood Market (theirs seem to always be seasoned with chipotle lemon-lime-ginger-SouthWest Tuscan mesquite garlic pepper sage or some such).
> 
> 
> Picked on up and tossed it in the fridge until this morning.
> 
> 
> Son had said he wanted breakfast at 9:30....and I beat his time by 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> Olive oil heated up while I sliced it into biscuit-sized portions....quick sear on both sides of each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the gravy started.  I tend to no care much for any type of gravy....but for some reason I like this one.  It's my copycat of the tenderloin biscuits from a popular local country cafe that's located in my hometown.   Haven't been there in decades.....but those biscuits were amazing.  They serve 'em wrapped in foil because they were so messy.
> 
> Seasoned with some ground pepper, salt, chicken rub and tarragon.   That last ingredient is what really sets it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll have one myself and be good until suppertime.


Dub, durn, you're killin' me, man! You need a Food Network show!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Pregaming before tractor timeView attachment 941036




Pro move there on the Sriracha & eggs.  







dixiecutter said:


> I invented this for easy and low carb. Fried egg over a toasted, cheddar topped rice cake. I know, I know. Rice cake? I dropped 40 lbs since May. This breakfast has been a big part of it, so I figured I'd share. Rice cake and cheese goes in the oven on broil, only takes a minute or two to make it crunchy.View attachment 941037




Looks great.


Super job on your weight loss !!!!







NCHillbilly said:


> Dub, durn, you're killin' me, man! You need a Food Network show!




     Cooked a heap during this last set of days off.

Cooked too much.  Ate too much......slept too much.    It was like a vacation from the grind.  Went back to work last night and some serious developing issues came on quicklike....my reaction to them was calm & measured due to having the recent downtime.




Used a new skillet on it's first cook for this afternoon's breakfast.   It worked out really, really  well.




















The huge handle design works well for me.....holding it barehanded midway during the cook on some hot country sausage.



















Eggs slid around with ease....zero sticking.

















Simply wiped out after the cook.   I did hit it afterwards with some more oil and let it rest in the pre-heated oven.  I'll keep running it this way for a several cooks and see how it develops.

















Almost fit to eat......

















Ready !!!




























Gonna run.  Time to get ready for another long night shift.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Great looking food, and a fine looking pan, also! Looking forward to seeing a lot of good eats come out of it!


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Great looking food, and a fine looking pan, also! Looking forward to seeing a lot of good eats come out of it!





Thank you, man.

The 10.5" is the only product they made their first couple years in bidness.....now they are working on a 12" that should be  available sometime this year.

They sell the 10.5" in both pre-seasoned and bare forms.  There is an $8 upcharge for the pre-seasoned version.   I gladly paid that $8. 


Mine has a May 11, 2018 date of casting.  Sorta cool how they do this.








Hoping to use this thing for the rest of my days and hand it over to T-Rex down the road.   I'll add the 12" when they are available.  These two skillets should handle my indoor cooking with ease.

They currently have a 10% discount that you can apply on first purchase if you simply sign up for their newsletter.    They have a 15% military discount all the time and double that on Veteran's Day & Memorial Day. 

The two main complaints that I ready up about them online were: the initial orders took long times to fill and the handle design is too large for many folks.


I ordered mine last Monday afternoon and received it this Saturday at noon.  Zero complaints about that time. 


The handle is large.  Fits my hands well.  It also stays cool for a long time during the cook.  The assist handle is large, too.  I like the design, but can see where some folks really wouldn't.


Has a much larger footprint than my similar sized Lodge sitting above it.










I"m really pleased with it on the first use.    Lord willing.....I'll have fun with this thing for many years.


----------



## Dub

Quick breakfast this afternoon.....gonna go knock out a last night shift.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I'd turn that plate up and drink it.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> I'd turn that plate up and drink it.




         Well sir......the eggs were still in drinkable form when they were plated.




Got home this morning from work.......decided to roll with breakfast for dinner.....fired up the skillet again and kilt the last two pieces of hot country sausage and made a quick batch of French toast.












I'mma tell ya something........ole Mrs Butterworth still gots it going on.  Dipped my hot country sausage in her goodness......sweet & heat and it was gametime.


----------



## redeli

I would be on that 600 pound tv show eating with dub


----------



## Dub

Hot country sausage cooked up for breakfast for today and tomorrow.












Skillet is doing great....even on eggs.


----------



## redeli

salivating


----------



## Nicodemus

As soon as we get back from my Lady`s therapy, we`ll be having these fresh laid eggs, jalapeno`s, patty sausage, thick sliced bacon, hash browns, biscuits, butter, and fig preserves.


----------



## Nicodemus

Some patty sausage, pecan wood smoked bacon, hash browns, freshest eggs possible, biscuits, stewed figs, and a roasted jalapeno pepper. It was fit to eat.


----------



## Dub

Nicodemus said:


> Some patty sausage, pecan wood smoked bacon, hash browns, freshest eggs possible, biscuits, stewed figs, and a roasted jalapeno pepper. It was fit to eat.View attachment 942168





Man, oh, man.

That looks like a plate of excellent eats right there.  

Great looking meal.


----------



## Nicodemus

Dub said:


> Man, oh, man.
> 
> That looks like a plate of excellent eats right there.
> 
> Great looking meal.




One of those old hens out there is still mad at me and telling the news because I stole her egg.


----------



## Dub

Went to get some stuff ready for breakfast this morning....discovered only two eggs were left....there were 5 in there by my recollection yesterday.  Someone, it seems, had a few hard boiled eggs for snacks, lol.

So....got a kid with a virus he's fighting off (negative on flu & strept throat).  Doc said to treat with ibuprofen and rest.  Figured some extra calories would help him out, too.

So....with only two eggs....and some leftover sausage....what's a guy to do ?

French toast  is what I did for wife and son....I jumped on other leftovers and made a decent plate, too.







I will acquire more eggs today, lol.


----------



## blood on the ground

Looks good Nic!! Real good!

You need ta cut yo fingernails


----------



## Dub

Nicodemus said:


> One of those old hens out there is still mad at me and telling the news because I stole her egg.


----------



## Nicodemus

blood on the ground said:


> Looks good Nic!! Real good!
> 
> You need ta cut yo fingernails




That was my Lady holding my hat.


----------



## blood on the ground

Nicodemus said:


> That was my Lady holding my hat.


I know .... Just pokin the bear!


----------



## Nicodemus

blood on the ground said:


> I know .... Just pokin the bear!




Next time you`re baking a pan of biscuits, lay a couple of whole jalapeno peppers around the edge to cook with em. They be good!


----------



## Dub

Nicodemus said:


> Next time you`re baking a pan of biscuits, lay a couple of whole jalapeno peppers around the edge to cook with em. They be good!




This.....right here....is what I'm talking about.....Woody's folk laying it down, bigtime.


Thanks for the suggestion.

I'm gonna give that 'un a try !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Dub said:


> This.....right here....is what I'm talking about.....Woody's folk laying it down, bigtime.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I'm gonna give that 'un a try !!!!




Let me know how you like em. It was just a spur of the moment thing. I had gathered em up with the eggs and had em on the counter when I was fixing to put the biscuits in the oven. I just laid em in  the open places in the edge of the griddle by the biscuits. They added a nice touch to breakfast.


----------



## Dub

Restless dogs had me up early this morning.   Wife asked me as I was getting out of bed if I'd be cooking breakfuss....."You know it....whatcha want ?".   She murmured something that sound like "wuteverurhavin' ".  


Well.....what I wanted was a s-e-c biscuit.

Jimmy Dean Hot got my attention when I opened the fridge.
If there is a better flavor readily available bulk sausage on the market.....I'm not aware of it.  I've tried some of the other readily available brands....but they simply look like a tube of fat when you open them up.






















Got 'em made up.   She said she wanted whatever I was having.  Took her one of these and said, "Hope you like some sausage biscuit with your egg".










Son was awake and heard the goings on and said he was hongry, too.   He batted clean up.


----------



## blood on the ground

Bacon, biscuits an gravy..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Bacon, biscuits an gravy..


Dangit man!!!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Bacon, biscuits an gravy..View attachment 942469




Man that is looking mighty good !!!!!!!!!!






No bacon or normal breakfuss sausage on hand.....rolled with some Conecuh this morning.

Hit it with some brat mustard and it was really good.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Man that is looking mighty good !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bacon or normal breakfuss sausage on hand.....rolled with some Conecuh this morning.
> 
> Hit it with some brat mustard and it was really good.


One of my favorite sausages! We didn't have any eggs so I made do with what we had! That looks like a great breakfast you cooked up!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Yesterday morning, I had some biscuits leftover from the ones I made with the fried chicken Friday night. So YHFP cooked up some of the new Tennessee Pride Natural sausage and some jalapeno eggs to go with them. Mighty good! 



This morning, she made up applewood bacon, homefries with a runny egg on'em, and some Texas toast. Good stuff.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Yesterday morning, I had some biscuits leftover from the ones I made with the fried chicken Friday night. So YHFP cooked up some of the new Tennessee Pride Natural sausage and some jalapeno eggs to go with them. Mighty good!
> 
> View attachment 942506
> 
> This morning, she made up applewood bacon, homefries with a runny egg on'em, and some Texas toast. Good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 942507





Dangitman!!!!!


It just doesn't get any better than those breakfuss meals !!!!!


----------



## Dub

Well....here's the good, bad and the ugly all in one meal.


Still trying to get my omelette game figured out on this skillet.  Didn't have enough oil in there on this cook.

Ugly omelette tasted good.

The ham in it wasn't all that great.  Never been a big fan of ham...should've known I'd likely not like it in there, but it was worth a shot.


----------



## Nicodemus

Dub said:


> Well....here's the good, bad and the ugly all in one meal.
> 
> 
> Still trying to get my omelette game figured out on this skillet.  Didn't have enough oil in there on this cook.
> 
> Ugly omelette tasted good.
> 
> The ham in it wasn't all that great.  Never been a big fan of ham...should've known I'd likely not like it in there, but it was worth a shot.




I bet it was still good though. Kinda like my hushpuppies. No matter what I do they still uglier`n an outhouse rat, but they do taste good.

Dub, try you some chanterelle mushrooms in that omelet. I bet you`ll like them.


----------



## GA1dad

I should visit this breakfast thread more often,, lots of good stuff here!!


----------



## KyDawg

Dub said:


> Well....here's the good, bad and the ugly all in one meal.
> 
> 
> Still trying to get my omelette game figured out on this skillet.  Didn't have enough oil in there on this cook.
> 
> Ugly omelette tasted good.
> 
> The ham in it wasn't all that great.  Never been a big fan of ham...should've known I'd likely not like it in there, but it was worth a shot.



Have you ever tried spam Dub?


----------



## KyDawg

Sausage is my favorite omelet meat.


----------



## Dub

KyDawg said:


> Have you ever tried spam Dub?




Two foods that I'll likely never eat again in my life.....bologna and Spam.    Likely never again.

Reason being is that I lived off that stuff in college when I had to stretch $20 to pay for a week's food.  Done with with it forevermore.


----------



## Dub

Well....after seeing @GA1dad biscuit post the other night I've been wanting to try my hand again at homemade.

Had some delicious food & drink last night thanks to my bride taking me out.  Everything we had was outstanding....even more so because I sampled small amounts of what I wanted and really enjoyed the flavors.

Woke up hongry this morning, though.

Three cups of strong java put the boot scoot in my boogie and I figured it was about time to roll out some biscuits.   Cool thing was that these didn't require any rolling at all. 

Didn't have all the ingredients on hand that I wanted.....but, it turns out I had exactly what I needed to slap together a decent batch following this guy's recipe....even the King Arthur AP flour and etc.

Nothing to it....very little mess made.  I'll keep working with this one for a while see where it leads.




















Tried out some of the sausage that @NCHillbilly recommended, Tennessee Pride Hot.   This is the second pack of it that I've cooked recently.   I was in the store getting "storm provisions" last week and saw it and my normal Jimmy Dean Hot was sold out.

It was on par with my normal and 10X better than the Jamestown garbage  stuff I've tried in the past (nothing but a tube of fat).


My new skillet is getting better with every such cook......










I think I'll be keeping a low-walled non-stick skillet for eggs, though.....unless I run across a cast iron skillet that has low rounded sides...










I could've let 'em ride in the oven a coupe minutes more....but was getting impatient. 




















Bottom side not too overdone...











S-E-C biscuits ready to go for me.














Wife kept had her eggs & sausage on the side and sliced her biscuit open and put butter & honey on it.   She was mighty pleased with this biscuit attempt.

She commented on how little mess was made, too.   Always a good thing.


----------



## Patriot44

My gawd, Dub!


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Well....after seeing @GA1dad biscuit post the other night I've been wanting to try my hand again at homemade.
> 
> Had some delicious food & drink last night thanks to my bride taking me out.  Everything we had was outstanding....even more so because I sampled small amounts of what I wanted and really enjoyed the flavors.
> 
> Woke up hongry this morning, though.
> 
> Three cups of strong java put the boot scoot in my boogie and I figured it was about time to roll out some biscuits.   Cool thing was that these didn't require any rolling at all.
> 
> Didn't have all the ingredients on hand that I wanted.....but, it turns out I had exactly what I needed to slap together a decent batch following this guy's recipe....even the King Arthur AP flour and etc.
> 
> Nothing to it....very little mess made.  I'll keep working with this one for a while see where it leads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried out some of the sausage that @NCHillbilly recommended, Tennessee Pride Hot.   This is the second pack of it that I've cooked recently.   I was in the store getting "storm provisions" last week and saw it and my normal Jimmy Dean Hot was sold out.
> 
> It was on par with my normal and 10X better than the Carolina Pride stuff I've tried in the past (nothing but a tube of fat).
> 
> 
> My new skillet is getting better with every such cook......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll be keeping a low-walled non-stick skillet for eggs, though.....unless I run across a cast iron skillet that has low rounded sides...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could've let 'em ride in the oven a coupe minutes more....but was getting impatient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom side not too overdone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S-E-C biscuits ready to go for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife kept had her eggs & sausage on the side and sliced her biscuit open and put butter & honey on it.   She was mighty pleased with this biscuit attempt.
> 
> She commented on how little mess was made, too.   Always a good thing.



Why heck yeah,, that dawg'll hunt!!!!

I finished up mine this morning with some butter and grape jelly. Also had sausage and Aunt Jemima syrup on the side.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Heck yeah, nice biscuits, Dub! We had sausage biscuits and gravy here this morning too, but I forgot to take any pics.


----------



## Dub

With certain leftovers....come some must-have breakfasts.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> With certain leftovers....come some must-have breakfasts.


Shrimp, oysters, eggs, and pups sounds like a great breakfast to me!


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> With certain leftovers....come some must-have breakfasts.



Cool!! One of our favorite breakfast's when camping is leftover low country boil scrambled with eggs.


----------



## PopPop

Left over Shrimp & Oysters? Never heard of such!


----------



## Dub

PopPop said:


> Left over Shrimp & Oysters? Never heard of such!




Imagine my surprise this morning after the kids & wife scambeled off to school & work and I found some leftovers......I was fist-pumping and happy in the kitchen.


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> Cool!! One of our favorite breakfast's when camping is leftover low country boil scrambled with eggs.




I hear ya !!!


Wife and I were contemplating going to a new local restaurant this past week.   She hopped online and read their menu and saw their normal claim to fame is their L-C-B.

She said, "No thanks.....I'm sure your's is better".    

I had to chuckle.   My family under roof as well as my extended family asked me to do L-C-B all the time for them.   They think I'm some kinda wizard. 

My only secrets are that I use the Zatarain's boil bags + a mild dose of their boil oil.....and only sweet corn with the blue label Conecuh and an assortment of hot sauces on the table.


I'll bet leftovers would be delicious for breakfast.


----------



## GA1dad

Well since @NCHillbilly recommended it,, and @Dub confirmed it,,, that was enough for me to buy some Tennessee Pride "Hot" sausage. Not too shabby! Plenty of flavor!!


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> Well since @NCHillbilly recommended it,, and @Dub confirmed it,,, that was enough for me to buy some Tennessee Pride "Hot" sausage. Not too shabby! Plenty of flavor!!
> 
> View attachment 943423




That looks like a super breakfast !!!


Glad you liked the Tennessee Pride Hot.  I could tell when I opened it up that it was good stuff....not simply a tube of fat like the Jamestown junk I made the mistake of buying once before.

I feel like the Tennessee Pride is on par with Jimmy Dean....and it's $1 cheaper in the local stores, too.


----------



## Dub

Breakfast this morning.....had a couple apples left in the fruit bowl....figured I'd put 'em to use on making a Dutch Baby and some jazzed up oatmeal.








Almost didn't use enough skillet.


----------



## NCHillbilly

That's a delicious looking apple concoction, Dub! 

And yeah, Jamestown is the sorriest sausage I have ever tried. Tastes like burnt plastic or something. Carolina Pride is nasty, too.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> That's a delicious looking apple concoction, Dub!
> 
> And yeah, Jamestown is the sorriest sausage I have ever tried. Tastes like burnt plastic or something. Carolina Pride is nasty, too.




Thank you.


Agreed on all accounts on the sausage.   Another one that I'll never buy again is any version of Roger Wood....I believe they use plastic in the casings of their smoked sausage. 


We should start a list of fan favorite brands of stuff.  Some things I'll try whatever is on sale....other stuff I refuse to tamper with and go with what works.

The Dutch Baby came right off the Lodge Cast Iron website.  They have some cool recipe's there.

http://www.lodgemfg.com/recipe/apple-cinnamon-dutch-baby


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Breakfast this morning.....had a couple apples left in the fruit bowl....figured I'd put 'em to use on making a Dutch Baby and some jazzed up oatmeal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost didn't use enough skillet.



Filing that marvelous thing away for future use. Probably will break it out when I feel like I want to surprise the wife with something fancy for breakfast!!


----------



## GA1dad

I guess this falls in the breakfast category,,, I've been having them in the mornings anyways,,,,

I've always been a fan of V8, but not so much orange juice by itself. A couple of weeks ago I made up this "Sangrita Coctail" kind of drink, and I've been loving it ever since. I know it's supposed to be drank with tequila,, but boy it makes a good early morning "pick me up" by itself.

2/3 cup V8
1/3 cup orange juice w/ lots of pulp
1 tablespoon taco sauce
dash of lime juice


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> Filing that marvelous thing away for future use. Probably will break it out when I feel like I want to surprise the wife with something fancy for breakfast!!




Truly nothing to it.


I used a small cast iron skillet on this....could've easily used a 10" version.

Skillet into cold oven....preheat it to 450.


While it's preheating you get the apples ready and the batter made up.

Light and flavor filled.





GA1dad said:


> I guess this falls in the breakfast category,,, I've been having them in the mornings anyways,,,,
> 
> I've always been a fan of V8, but not so much orange juice by itself. A couple of weeks ago I made up this "Sangrita Coctail" kind of drink, and I've been loving it ever since. I know it's supposed to be drank with tequila,, but boy it makes a good early morning "pick me up" by itself.
> 
> 2/3 cup V8
> 1/3 cup orange juice w/ lots of pulp
> 1 tablespoon taco sauce
> dash of lime juice
> 
> View attachment 943450




That looks like a great tasting drink !!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP did us up right again:


----------



## PopPop

GA1dad said:


> I guess this falls in the breakfast category,,, I've been having them in the mornings anyways,,,,
> 
> I've always been a fan of V8, but not so much orange juice by itself. A couple of weeks ago I made up this "Sangrita Coctail" kind of drink, and I've been loving it ever since. I know it's supposed to be drank with tequila,, but boy it makes a good early morning "pick me up" by itself.
> 
> 2/3 cup V8
> 1/3 cup orange juice w/ lots of pulp
> 1 tablespoon taco sauce
> dash of lime juice
> 
> View attachment 943450


That looks interesting. Have you tried it with the Spicy Hot V8, I love that stuff.


----------



## blood on the ground

Y'all killin little ol me!


----------



## Longhorn 16

Cooked for ten on the blackstone this morning.


----------



## Dub

If I have to get grub on-the-go......I've never been let down by BoJangles.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> If I have to get grub on-the-go......I've never been let down by BoJangles.


If you are ever in an area of central/eastern NC or Virginia where they have Biscuitville, it's the absolute best food of that type that exists for sale on the planet.


----------



## GA1dad

Nothing fancy, sausage and eggs with toast and apple butter


----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> Nothing fancy, sausage and eggs with toast and apple butter
> 
> View attachment 944103


I could destroy that right now!


----------



## GA1dad

Sausage, onion and cheese omelet. Also added a small bit of maple syrup on the inside.


----------



## GA1dad

Getting these biscuits dialed in,, homemade milk gravy too.


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> Getting these biscuits dialed in,, homemade milk gravy too.
> View attachment 944243
> 
> View attachment 944244




Must've been reading each other's minds this morning.   Those biscuits 'n gravy look might good !!!


I woke up early....glad to have the day off....my team absolutely nailed a hyoooge presentation yesterday at work....took a heap of time to get it ready for them and they hit a home run on the delivery.

Slept great last night due to being super relieved to have that over with.

A pot of coffee and consideration on breakfast.  My bride asked about "some of those biscuits you made last time".  Easily done....quick trip to the store to reload on supplies....namely sausage & flour.

The sausage I tried was the Tennessee Pride Sage.

I believe I liked it even more than the Hot version.  My wife said she did, too.

Plenty leftovers for a fast reheated breakfast before we get ready for work tomorrow.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Must've been reading each other's minds this morning.   Those biscuits 'n gravy look might good !!!
> 
> 
> I woke up early....glad to have the day off....my team absolutely nailed a hyoooge presentation yesterday at work....took a heap of time to get it ready for them and they hit a home run on the delivery.
> 
> Slept great last night due to being super relieved to have that over with.
> 
> A pot of coffee and consideration on breakfast.  My bride asked about "some of those biscuits you made last time".  Easily done....quick trip to the store to reload on supplies....namely sausage & flour.
> 
> The sausage I tried was the Tennessee Pride Sage.
> 
> I believe I liked it even more than the Hot version.  My wife said she did, too.
> 
> Plenty leftovers for a fast reheated breakfast before we get ready for work tomorrow.



Oh yeah,, that's a perfect start to the day,,, any day!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Man, yeah! Y'all got those biscuits dialed in!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Fixin' to throw down some brunch:


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## NCHillbilly

New taters:


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 944440





Man....that looks mighty good !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Who started this epic thread!!! My goodness!!!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Who started this epic thread!!! My goodness!!!




He was a visionary.

A champion of the culinary cause.

Breakfast is my favorite meal of the day......gotta work today, but have tomorrow off.   Looking forward to getting a good old country breakfast served up to the tribe.


----------



## GA1dad




----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> View attachment 944690




Instant delicious breakfast.  How you liking that Blues Hog rub ????    I've never had the chance to try it.  

I forget where I first saw it.....but some restaurant made a burger using doughnuts as buns.

I'd think they'd be better utilized on some type of breakfast sammich.


----------



## Dub

Well.....it's decided, for me, at least.

On this Monday morning....October 1st, 2018....I've decided which is the winner for me....Tennessee Pride Hot vs. Tennessee Pride Sage.   Both are delicious, wife likes the Sage more.....me....I'm all about the Hot version.











Ugly eggs cooked with some American cheese & home-brewed A.P. rub.  Tasted great.














Refining the recipe a bit more each time on my skillet biscuits.










I was able to make it outa the kitchen with my plate.  Wife & kids tore into the rest.


I've down 3 cups of strong java and now my breakfuss.   Ready to take on this day off and have some fun.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> How you liking that Blues Hog rub ????



I like it okay. It does have a slight hint of their sauce flavor in it. It puts on a deep mahogany color. I bought it at our local Ace Hardware. It seems that (at least locally ) Ace Hardware is focusing on expanding their BBQ/Grilling section. The one in Gray GA has a pretty huge selection of rubs and such.


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> I like it okay. It does have a slight hint of their sauce flavor in it. It puts on a deep mahogany color. I bought it at our local Ace Hardware. It seems that (at least locally ) Ace Hardware is focusing on expanding their BBQ/Grilling section. The one in Gray GA has a pretty huge selection of rubs and such.




There are two ACE Hardwares near me. 

They both have their drawbacks.....temptations in each.

The closer one in Evans also has a nice gun & archery shop managed & staffed with some of the best in the business around here. Back in '98 I moved to the area and bought my first Georgia gun, a handgun, from one of them.   I bought a bow from the other who set it up perfectly. The store went out of business and they both found their way to this new location. Super folks....but I don't need to be looking at any more guns.

The one over in Grovetown sells Eggs and grilling stuff and has the marvelous phenomenon to always have some gorgeous womenz in there.  I kid you not.  I have some buddies who live over that way who...independently....made the same observations.  I don't need to be looking at any more grills....or girls.    Married to a blonde who revs my engine.   I need to run the one I brung and stay away....


So....I'll keep an eye out for the B.H. rub in my normal spots.


----------



## ambush80

GA1dad said:


> View attachment 944690


Whoa!!!

Are those Krispy Kremes?


----------



## PopPop

BaconAignCheesenSausage Sammich


----------



## GA1dad

ambush80 said:


> Whoa!!!
> 
> Are those Krispy Kremes?



Yessir. You can bump them up another notch by roasting them lightly over a campfire like a marshmallow. We take a dozen on every camping trip and enjoy smoke flavored KK's and hot coffee by the open fire.


----------



## naildrvr

Them Krispy Kremes are good fried in a black iron skillet with some butta. Let'em get a little crust on them and they show are fine!!!


----------



## Dub

Well.....last time I'll have the band all together for a couple weeks.

Wife has to get to ENC to meet with contractors & insurance adjuster to deal with the aftermath of the hurricane.  She & her brother have a neighbor who already has done so and his repair estimate is already over 6 figures.

Rest of us have school & work schedules anchoring us down.


Figured it would be the perfect time to finish off another batch of Tennessee Pride Hot since it would just be sitting in the fridge forever.

Also figured I'd kick it up a notch on the biscuit recipe I've been working with.  In this case that means adding shredded extra-sharp cheddar (wide version) to the dough.  They loved it.


Breafusses sure are helping get this skillet seasoned nicely.  Figure it'll be right on time by the time I reach my Willie Nelson-style retirement years. 
































My fuel this morning:
















The next tweak to the biscuit recipe will be with me using actual buttermilk vs the milk I keep in the fridge for coffee (nobody drinks milk in my house for some reason).

Pretty sure buttermilk will take this recipe into the "save as a favorite" category for my family.


----------



## GA1dad

LOL,, my daughter and I seem to go through a gallon of milk every two days,, a big glass at every meal.

Those biscuits look very, VERY interesting. Would live to have sampled straight out of the oven. Seems like with some garlic they wouldn't be just for breakfast anymore.


----------



## Dub

In a hurry getting ready for night shift this evening.

Made a couple B-E-C burritos for breakfast.   Hit the spot.  Should fuel me until the salad bar for lunch, lol.


----------



## GA1dad

I tell ya what, I've passed by that Tennessee Pride sausage many times and never tried. I guess I was always afraid it would be like the Carolina Pride and not be very good. However, based on NCHillbilly and Dub's review I've tried both the hot and today the mild. I gotta say, I really like it!! It may have bumped ol' Jimmy Dean off its pedestal. The mild has an awesome flavor!! If you are looking for a good breakfast sausage, I agree with the others here,, give Tennessee Pride a try!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> In a hurry getting ready for night shift this evening.
> 
> Made a couple B-E-C burritos for breakfast.   Hit the spot.  Should fuel me until the salad bar for lunch, lol.


Perfection.... Nothing short of it!


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> I tell ya what, I've passed by that Tennessee Pride sausage many times and never tried. I guess I was always afraid it would be like the Carolina Pride and not be very good. However, based on NCHillbilly and Dub's review I've tried both the hot and today the mild. I gotta say, I really like it!! It may have bumped ol' Jimmy Dean off its pedestal. The mild has an awesome flavor!! If you are looking for a good breakfast sausage, I agree with the others here,, give Tennessee Pride a try!!




I"ll give the mild a try sometime.

I was really impressed with their sage version, too.  Hyooge flavor without the heat.  My wife loved it.

It's definitely on par with Jimmy Dean, in my humble opinion.  The only thing is that the local stores here don't stock as many versions at they do with the JD lineup.







blood on the ground said:


> Perfection.... Nothing short of it!




Thanks, man.   Sure was easy.   Doing the same thing in a few for today's afternoon breakfuss.  

The eggs will have some American cheese cooked into them and the works will have cheddar added on top.  The Cholula salsa verde & chili lime are like a Mike Tyson combo on top.  BAMSUCKA !      

I've been rolling nicely since October 1st.  Cut down on portions, cutting out snacks and other liquid calories.  Easily done when the flavors are good on the stuff that I'm enjoying at meal times.  A decent selection of hawt sauces sure helps the cause.


----------



## Stroker

Dub said:


> I"ll give the mild a try sometime.
> 
> I was really impressed with their sage version, too.  Hyooge flavor without the heat.  My wife loved it.
> 
> It's definitely on par with Jimmy Dean, in my humble opinion.  The only thing is that the local stores here don't stock as many versions at they do with the JD lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, man.   Sure was easy.   Doing the same thing in a few for today's afternoon breakfuss.
> 
> The eggs will have some American cheese cooked into them and the works will have cheddar added on top.  The Cholula salsa verde & chili lime are like a Mike Tyson combo on top.  BAMSUCKA !
> 
> I've been rolling nicely since October 1st.  Cut down on portions, cutting out snacks and other liquid calories.  Easily done when the flavors are good on the stuff that I'm enjoying at meal times.  A decent selection of hawt sauces sure helps the cause.


I love me some Tennessee Pride hot. Used to got to school and play football with  Larry Odum, it was his father and grandfather who founded Tennessee Pride. My school bus passed by the plant every day in the 60's and 70's. I really like using the hot in my chili and queso dip.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> I was really impressed with their sage version, too.  Hyooge flavor without the heat.  My wife loved it.
> 
> It's definitely on par with Jimmy Dean, in my humble opinion.  The only thing is that the local stores here don't stock as many versions at they do with the JD lineup.



Funny, my local store didn't have the sage,, that's why I wound up with the mild. Now I gotta find the sage somewhere and test it too.


----------



## naildrvr

Decided to take me a day off and do some much-needed work on a deer stand for me and Jake. Thought I'd get the day rolling with some strong 8o'clock original and four scrambled jalapeno and cheese eggs with some chicken left over from Wednesday night.


----------



## Dub

Stroker said:


> I love me some Tennessee Pride hot. Used to got to school and play football with  Larry Odum, it was his father and grandfather who founded Tennessee Pride. My school bus passed by the plant every day in the 60's and 70's. I really like using the hot in my chili and queso dip.




That is really cool.  I can see where such history has you and your family fans for life.

I'm really glad that NCHB turned us onto it.









GA1dad said:


> Funny, my local store didn't have the sage,, that's why I wound up with the mild. Now I gotta find the sage somewhere and test it too.




I hit the closeby Neighborhood Market on my way home from work this morning.....they only had the TH Mild.   I bought a pack of it as well as some JD Hot.   Looking forward to tomorrow's breakfast....Lord Willing.  I'm gong to try the biscuit recipe with some actual buttermilk and see how it works out.





naildrvr said:


> Decided to take me a day off and do some much-needed work on a deer stand for me and Jake. Thought I'd get the day rolling with some strong 8o'clock original and four scrambled jalapeno and cheese eggs with some chicken left over from Wednesday night.View attachment 945052





That looks great !!!!


Super fuel for a great day off.  I'm gonna follow your lead tomorrow morning with some hash browns and scrambled eggs with a good dose of pepper.

8 O'Clock has been what I've been using for quite some time, now.  I get the large bags of whole beans (Columbian Peaks)....run 'em through my grinder and into the coffee maker.  I'll brew a 40oz pot....have a couple cups right away and then take the rest in a cup just like yours with me to work.  Those cups keep it nice 'n hot for hours.  It's crazy how well they work.


----------



## blood on the ground

naildrvr said:


> Decided to take me a day off and do some much-needed work on a deer stand for me and Jake. Thought I'd get the day rolling with some strong 8o'clock original and four scrambled jalapeno and cheese eggs with some chicken left over from Wednesday night.View attachment 945052


Looks dang good! First time I ever seen someone sprinkle Mary Wanda all ova their eggs!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Looks dang good! First time I ever seen someone sprinkle Mary Wanda all ova their eggs!



  You ain't seen nuttin' yet.      

Just wait until the stuff is of "not a crime" status.   Folks gonna be postin' up some most excellent recipes embracing green goodness.

I, for one, can't wait.    Willie Nelson retirement years ahead.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Fired up the blackstone this morning and cooked some blueberry pancakes, applewood bacon, and some excellent sausage made right up the road from me by some folks who even raise their own hogs for the sausage.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Fired up the blackstone this morning and cooked some blueberry pancakes, applewood bacon, and some excellent sausage made right up the road from me by some folks who even raise their own hogs for the sausage.
> 
> View attachment 945158
> 
> View attachment 945159
> 
> View attachment 945161





Dangitman, that looks delicious.   That's a breaffuss that'll hold ya solid all day.



Had some errands to run this morning.....and grabbed son's breakfuss from drive-thru because he was rushed to get to work.

It was 11:30am by the time I got around to thinking about breakfast/lunch.


I'd not cared for the drive-thru options I'd given my son...and didn't want to do a traditional breakfuss spread for just me.

Looked around in the fridge & freezer and spotted a likely combo that I know will see the leftovers scarfed down by someone this weekend.













Came together just in time for me to watch the kickoff and opening half of my Pirates vs Temple.   We are getting blown away in all phases of the game.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Man, I haven't had a brat in a long time-craving flung!


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Man, I haven't had a brat in a long time-craving flung!




 

I love some Johnsonville brats.  Heck....I even used Johnsonville buns on this cook, too.

So many ways to cook 'em.

These were just cooked over a bed of sweet onions that had been rolled around in olive oil just before the brats went on.  

My sone came in shortly after work and polished off two of them......then came down later and knocked off the final two. 

Young bro has a metabolism that has him looking like Elvis in his prime.

Me....I'm more like the off-Vegas Elvis impersonators who are going for the fat-Elvis look....."I wanna hunk-a-hunk-a-burning chocolate cake"....only I went too far.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> I love some Johnsonville brats.  Heck....I even used Johnsonville buns on this cook, too.
> 
> So many ways to cook 'em.
> 
> These were just cooked over a bed of sweet onions that had been rolled around in olive oil just before the brats went on.
> 
> My sone came in shortly after work and polished off two of them......then came down later and knocked off the final two.
> 
> Young bro has a metabolism that has him looking like Elvis in his prime.
> 
> Me....I'm more like the off-Vegas Elvis impersonators who are going for the fat-Elvis look....."I wanna hunk-a-hunk-a-burning chocolate cake"....only I went too far.


I know the feeling. 

My favorite way to cook Johnsonville brats is on the grill with some pecan or hickory or post oak smoke, then hit them with some beer when they're just about done and let them steam on there, then stuff them in a bun with some seasoned peppers and onions that I cook in one of those grill woks while I'm doing the brats. But-they are awful good any way I cook them up. I love brats. Grilled, pan-fried, griddled, roasted on a stick over the far-I like 'em.


----------



## JHannah92

Haven't posted up any cooks lately, but this plate of breakfast goods looked like it deserved a picture.


----------



## NCHillbilly

JHannah92 said:


> Haven't posted up any cooks lately, but this plate of breakfast goods looked like it deserved a picture. View attachment 945226


It certainly does! Looks delicious!


----------



## Dub

Had some job-related stuff to attend to earlier....then got serious about feeding everyone at the house.

Made another skillet of the cheddar biscuits for this morning's family breakfuss.

Used buttermilk this time and it was an improvement over using regular milk.  No surprise there.

I also used the Tennessee Pride Mild that I'd piked up the other day at the store, due to them not having Hot or Sage available.   Flavor on it was good.....but I felt that my share needed a few shots of Crystal on it. 

A pair of over-easy eggs wound up on top of the hash browns as soon as the pic was taken. 

Sure is good to be home and enjoying some strong coffee while getting things done.




























Couldn't finish the bacon....but my 4-legged buddies took a keen interest in it and won out.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I had some biscuits left over from my chicken last night, so YHFP fired up the Blackstone and made some bacon, sausage, jalapeno eggs, and jalapeno potato patties to go with them. Mighty tasty.


----------



## GA1dad

Found myself at a different grocery store last night and they had the Tennessee Pride Sage. With much anticipation I made a couple of breakfast sliders this morning. Once again, a great product!!


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Man, I haven't had a brat in a long time-craving flung!


You ever tried the jalapeno cheddar Johnsonville brat?


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> You ever tried the jalapeno cheddar Johnsonville brat?


No, my vice is their beer brats.


----------



## ambush80

Hash-ish


----------



## PopPop

NCHillbilly said:


> Fired up the blackstone this morning and cooked some blueberry pancakes, applewood bacon, and some excellent sausage made right up the road from me by some folks who even raise their own hogs for the sausage.
> 
> View attachment 945158
> 
> View attachment 945159
> 
> View attachment 945161



Awe, now you done an gone an flung a cravin upon me.


----------



## PopPop

Left over supper biscuits, doctored up for breakfast.
Toasted with cheese and Honey
It was easily tolerated.


----------



## naildrvr

You ought to be plum ashamed of yourself posting pictures like that on the interweb for hongry folks like myself to see!! But, I would do the same thing. I'd knock the dust off of them rascals right now, they look wonderful!


----------



## blood on the ground

naildrvr said:


> You ought to be plum ashamed of yourself posting pictures like that on the interweb for hongry folks like myself to see!! But, I would do the same thing. I'd knock the dust off of them rascals right now, they look wonderful!


I agree! Made me plum hungry looking at that goodness!


----------



## Dub

This thread has me fired up.   

Morning greatness posted every single day.   

Moonpie would be proud to see us carrying on thusly.  Someone needs to cook up a mess of breakfast squealers, grits and such in honor of his wonderful support of all who posted here in Paymaster's corner of Woody's.







Breakfuss is the favoritist meal of the day.

Begins with a proper pot of coffee and some time to chill and stretch my old bones and contemplate what's planned for the day.

This week has been all about work plans.

Today....not so.   Gonna get some yard debris cleaned up and work up a game day menu for tomorrow.

Then....will be grabbing my my favorite skillet and and getting some protein cooked.


----------



## Dub

Market was off to a good start as I began cooking breakfuss eats this morning.















































American cheese cooked into scrambled eggs is a favorite of mine.


----------



## naildrvr

Yes sir that's a heckuva start to the day. I started with bacon and eggs scrambled together but scarfed it down before I could get a pic. Had to get to work cause I didn't want to work all day!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Nice work Dub!


----------



## Dub

naildrvr said:


> Yes sir that's a heckuva start to the day. I started with bacon and eggs scrambled together but scarfed it down before I could get a pic. Had to get to work cause I didn't want to work all day!!!





I hear ya.   I got 55 hours in Monday-Thursday.

Felt great to be a bum today. 


Piled up in the recliner now with my oldest dog laying across my leg....like a heating pad on my sore knee.  Awesomeness achieved.     Got an ice cold glass of freshly brewed iced tea within reach.

Catching up on the new episode of The Walking Dead.....wondering how it is I never owned a Colt Python like Rick is toting.






blood on the ground said:


> Nice work Dub!





Thanks.....I've had a great day.

Leisure time this morning sipping hot coffee.

Ate a hearty breakfuss.  My butter-cheddar biscuits are easy to make and the family is going nuts over them.  

Got the yard work done.  Tomorrow morning is for goofing around and washing our cars and getting the grills ready for cooking some gameday eats.  

Looking forward bigtime to the DAWGS hitting the field.   Gonna be fun stuff.


----------



## ambush80

Good job on tricking out those biscuits.  I like how you keep fooling with them. I'm an "If it ain't broke, then break it" kind of guy myself.

I've tried cream, yeast, a whole stick of butter, currants, bacon ends and pieces, chives, sour cream, bacon grease, goat cheese (those were good!! I made 'em little for hors d'ouvres with some crispy pancetta and quail eggs for a Kentucky Derby party), duck fat (that was good, too!!), drop style, kneaded, un-kneaded....most of them were delicious, but I can't make them like at the BP on the way to Redlands WMA.  Nice looking plate.


----------



## Dub

ambush80 said:


> Good job on tricking out those biscuits.  I like how you keep fooling with them. I'm a "If it ain't broke, then break it" kind of guy myself.




Thank you.

Up until recently I simply did frozen or canned.


These aren't proper catheads.....but they are simple & fast to make and the family is loving 'em.

2 cups AP Flour
2 TBS sugar
1 TBS baking powder
1 tsp salt

^^^^stir together^^^

Add a melted stick of butter and stir in.


Add a cup of buttermilk and lightly stir in.


Add a 1/2 cup of shredded cheddar and lightly stir in.


Form into 7-8 golfball sized pieces and drop 'em in a greased skillet and then mash flat.

Into a pre-heated 425 degree oven for 22 minutes.





Still a work in process.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP started us out right this morning with some homemade hashbrowns, bacon, eggs, and toast.


----------



## naildrvr

Getting this beautiful Sunday started with 3 over easy with homemade sausage, Applewood smoked bacon and hickory smoked bacon. And a strong pot of 8o'clock. Gonna be a great day!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

naildrvr said:


> Getting this beautiful Sunday started with 3 over easy with homemade sausage, Applewood smoked bacon and hickory smoked bacon. And a strong pot of 8o'clock. Gonna be a great day!!!View attachment 945876


Manly breakfast!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Manly breakfast!




How about this 'un for an unmanly breakfast......











Woke up this morning sorta late.  Didn't even make coffee.   

I saw the potatoes & onion sitting out on the cutting board from yesterday.   Figured I'd slice some up and get 'em in a hot skillet for some hashbrowns.

I'd went to grab the wheat bread for some toast....it was gone.

Went to the fridge to grab some eggs to cook over easy for the hashbrowns.....eggs were gone, too.

Went and looked out in the driveway.....son's Jeep was also gone.   Either he ran away from home......or decided to cook breakfast over at his girlfriend's house.  

We clearly have to establish some ground rules on pilfering breakfast making materials.

Lil'bro just messed up my favorite meal of the day.  Gonna put that sucka in a headlock when I see him again.



I guess I should be happy that he left the bottle of all purpose rub and ketchup, lol.


----------



## naildrvr

Dub said:


> Didn't even make coffee.


Now that's right scary.



I guess I should be happy that he left the bottle of all purpose rub and ketchup, lol.[/QUOTE]
And the stove


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> How about this 'un for an unmanly breakfast......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning sorta late.  Didn't even make coffee.
> 
> I saw the potatoes & onion sitting out on the cutting board from yesterday.   Figured I'd slice some up and get 'em in a hot skillet for some hashbrowns.
> 
> I'd went to grab the wheat bread for some toast....it was gone.
> 
> Went to the fridge to grab some eggs to cook over easy for the hashbrowns.....eggs were gone, too.
> 
> Went and looked out in the driveway.....son's Jeep was also gone.   Either he ran away from home......or decided to cook breakfast over at his girlfriend's house.
> 
> We clearly have to establish some ground rules on pilfering breakfast making materials.
> 
> Lil'bro just messed up my favorite meal of the day.  Gonna put that sucka in a headlock when I see him again.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should be happy that he left the bottle of all purpose rub and ketchup, lol.


Keep the faith ... He will improve with time!


----------



## model88_308

Dub said:


> How about this 'un for an unmanly breakfast......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning sorta late.  Didn't even make coffee.
> 
> I saw the potatoes & onion sitting out on the cutting board from yesterday.   Figured I'd slice some up and get 'em in a hot skillet for some hashbrowns.
> 
> I'd went to grab the wheat bread for some toast....it was gone.
> 
> Went to the fridge to grab some eggs to cook over easy for the hashbrowns.....eggs were gone, too.
> 
> Went and looked out in the driveway.....son's Jeep was also gone.   Either he ran away from home......or decided to cook breakfast over at his girlfriend's house.
> 
> We clearly have to establish some ground rules on pilfering breakfast making materials.
> 
> Lil'bro just messed up my favorite meal of the day.  Gonna put that sucka in a headlock when I see him again.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should be happy that he left the bottle of all purpose rub and ketchup, lol.




My system no longer lets me eat eggs, which I've always enjoyed. I can cook them for others and don't even mind watching them bein' et. So, I am no stranger to this type breakfast actually. I know they look at me cross-eyed when I only order toast and hashbrowns in camp to eat....lol. Thank goodness you still had ya some ketchup tho!!


----------



## Dub

naildrvr said:


> Now that's right scary.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should be happy that he left the bottle of all purpose rub and ketchup, lol.


And the stove [/QUOTE]


Stove & skillets wre intact.  





blood on the ground said:


> Keep the faith ... He will improve with time!





I hear ya.   


He's a much better kid than I was.......he just nabbed some eggs & wheat bread.  When I was a teenager, I was pilfering Dad's cigarettes and bourbon.  










model88_308 said:


> My system no longer lets me eat eggs, which I've always enjoyed. I can cook them for others and don't even mind watching them bein' et. So, I am no stranger to this type breakfast actually. I know they look at me cross-eyed when I only order toast and hashbrowns in camp to eat....lol. Thank goodness you still had ya some ketchup tho!!




No ketchup would've been muy malo 



I've heard of folks developing food allergies later in life....seafood & eggs seem to be the two I hear the most about.  

That bites, man.   Sorry.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Lol'n at Dub's great vittles heist of 2018.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Lol'n at Dub's great vittles heist of 2018.




Made some B-E-C sammiches for wife and I this morning.  

Simple, easy and we always like 'em.   Lightly toasted bread while the over easy eggs get ready.  A shot of mustard on mine and all is well.

Glad to have the wheat bread & eggs replenished.


----------



## NCHillbilly

If your son likes to cook enough to filch your groceries, that's a good thing nowadays.


----------



## blood on the ground

Before my boy left for boot camp he did the same thing to me... He got my carton of eggs, pack of bacon, taters and a iron skillet! I wanted to be mad at him but couldn't when he explained his rockstar status the next day! Only kid at the place that could cook a egg!


----------



## ryork

Breakfast this morning, cheese grits and seared Andouille sausage


----------



## blood on the ground

ryork said:


> Breakfast this morning, cheese grits and seared Andouille sausageView attachment 946069


That'll put lead in your pencil!


----------



## Dub

ryork said:


> Breakfast this morning, cheese grits and seared Andouille sausageView attachment 946069



Next level grits, there !!!

I know the flavor was excellent.





Made a pair of 2-egg omelets for wife & I this morning: American, cheddar, onions, jalapeños and bacon.

Also toasted some whole grain bread and hit it with cream cheese & strawberry jelly.


----------



## Dub

The kids came by for breakfast this morning.

Wife and them jumped into gear on the Tennessee Pride Sage, skillet biscuits and cheesy eggs.













I finished off my coffee in the den and then slipped back into the kitchen to make a plate.....

Wasn't much left....but then again I'd told 'em I was good and to have at it.  








Made off with enough to hold me until dinnertime tonight.  Thinking about some grilled yardbird.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

Dub said:


> The kids came by for breakfast this morning.
> 
> Wife and them jumped into gear on the Tennessee Pride Sage, skillet biscuits and cheesy eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished off my coffee in the den and then slipped back into the kitchen to make a plate.....
> 
> Wasn't much left....but then again I'd told 'em I was good and to have at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made off with enough to hold me until dinnertime tonight.  Thinking about some grilled yardbird.



Dub that looks mighty good.


----------



## Dub

Dirtroad Johnson said:


> Dub that looks mighty good.




Thanks, man.


There'd have been some cheese grits cooked, too.....but went to the shelf where they were two days ago.....and they were gone this morning.    Grit pilfering has been noted. 


Looks like I've gotta buy two of everything just to be sure the kids don't make off with it to cook on their own.  It's all good on the grits, though.....I never eat 'em.

When eggs and cheeses get missing entirely.....I get a might testy, though.


----------



## Dub

Pre-dawn breakfast attempt for wife......Apple Dutch Baby.

I put the apples on too early....while the skillet was pre-heating in the oven....and cooked them the entire time the crust was cooking.   Wound up with apple sauce vs softened apples. 

My excuse.....coffee wasn't yet consumed.


----------



## GA1dad

ryork said:


> Breakfast this morning, cheese grits and seared Andouille sausageView attachment 946069





Dub said:


> Pre-dawn breakfast attempt for wife......Apple Dutch Baby.
> 
> I put the apples on too early....while the skillet was pre-heating in the oven....and cooked them the entire time the crust was cooking.   Wound up with apple sauce vs softened apples.
> 
> My excuse.....coffee wasn't yet consumed.




Wow!! You both just knocked it out of the park!!!!


My simple, yet marvelously tasty plate from this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Gracious at all the good looking vittles!

I’m at hunting camp in SC, by myself til this afternoon. Came out of the woods this morning and fired up the blackstone with some applewood bacon, Tennessee Pride, jalapeño eggs, and bread fried in bacon grease. Might not be health food, but it sure hit the spot.


----------



## naildrvr

This place just gets better and better each time I stop by. Y'all have cooked up some fine-looking groceries this week.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Gracious at all the good looking vittles!
> 
> I’m at hunting camp in SC, by myself til this afternoon. Came out of the woods this morning and fired up the blackstone with some applewood bacon, Tennessee Pride, jalapeño eggs, and bread fried in bacon grease. Might not be health food, but it sure hit the spot.
> 
> View attachment 946314






I'm pretty sure that IS health food......at least where I come from.


Have fun in the SC woods and get'r'dun.








naildrvr said:


> This place just gets better and better each time I stop by. Y'all have cooked up some fine-looking groceries this week.




We are playin' fer keeps.

Never know when a meal may be yer last.......I wanna go on out on a good'un.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Never know when a meal may be yer last.......I wanna go on out on a good'un.



Deep brotha,,,,, deep,,,,,,


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> Deep brotha,,,,, deep,,,,,,




One never knows....when I turn on the news I tend to see Maxine Waters telling folks to assault folks.....same thing from other leftist "leaders".


And every now and again we have Mr. Louis Farrakhan speaking out on his madness.

I'm a peace loving guy.......however........I'll speak whatever language is spoken to me. ....and be ready to engage accordingly.  

Crazy times we live in now.   I'd like to think that we can all do our part....work hard....pay our taxes......vote......continue on.     Problem is, daily evidence I am seeing is in opposition of such.


All I can say is.....Brother, keep yer powder dry and your blade sharp....and both ever ready.


----------



## naildrvr

Got a little bacon with 3 over easy with hot jalapeno and habanero jack in between. A light dustin' of black peppa and a splash of Texas Pete And of course a big,tall cup of 8o'clock original. Got enough protein here to keep me fueled up for a while!


----------



## Dub




----------



## PopPop

NCHillbilly said:


> Gracious at all the good looking vittles!
> 
> I’m at hunting camp in SC, by myself til this afternoon. Came out of the woods this morning and fired up the blackstone with some applewood bacon, Tennessee Pride, jalapeño eggs, and bread fried in bacon grease. Might not be health food, but it sure hit the spot.
> 
> View attachment 946314



Thanks for reminding that I need to pick up one for Deer Camp too.


----------



## GA1dad

Got a couple of BEC burrito's working this morning. I was gonna add some leftover avocado, but my wife beat me to it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Deer camp breakfast this morning- bacon, eggs, hash browns, sausage, and wampum biscuits:


----------



## GA1dad




----------



## PopPop

Big Country Ham slice, sorta runny cheee n aigs, hash browns and a rhet razbury biskit.
It was tolerable.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Gracious at all the good looking vittles!
> 
> I’m at hunting camp in SC, by myself til this afternoon. Came out of the woods this morning and fired up the blackstone with some applewood bacon, Tennessee Pride, jalapeño eggs, and bread fried in bacon grease. Might not be health food, but it sure hit the spot.
> 
> View attachment 946314


Your speaking my language now! Mighty fine!


----------



## blood on the ground

naildrvr said:


> Got a little bacon with 3 over easy with hot jalapeno and habanero jack in between. A light dustin' of black peppa and a splash of Texas Pete And of course a big,tall cup of 8o'clock original.View attachment 946345 Got enough protein here to keep me fueled up for a while!


Looks great! Bet you could light a fine toke off the middle of that plate!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Looks great! Bet you could light a fine toke off the middle of that plate!












Wake'n'bake, no ?


----------



## blood on the ground

Treated myself this morning


----------



## naildrvr

Looks mighty good! I had 4 scrambled with pepper jack and hot and spicy Conecuh. It hit the spot right nicely.


----------



## blood on the ground

naildrvr said:


> Looks mighty good! I had 4 scrambled with pepper jack and hot and spicy Conecuh. It hit the spot right nicely.


I love some Conecuh!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Treated myself this morningView attachment 946878





Looks tasty !!!









I made a skillet full of cheddar biscuits, a pack of hot sausage, veggie sausage and scrambled a pile of eggs.....wife & kids said that 9:30am was the target time.

Food was on the counter at 9:28am.  Bamsucka !!!


I retreated to the den and finished off my coffee.


Went back into kitchen after a while saw where they had kilt it all....except for a lone survivor biscuit and these two sausage patties.  Went ahead and fried myself two eggs and made my plate.

Done 'til tonight.


----------



## Dub

Not the best looking meal......but it was superfast and tasted great.


Started with some scrambled eggs with AP-rub & cheese.

Put 'em some wheat tortilla shells.

Jalapeno pimento cheese topping with some hot sauce...rolled 'em up and tore into it. Good until tonight's dinner.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Not the best looking meal......but it was superfast and tasted great.
> 
> 
> Started with some scrambled eggs with AP-rub & cheese.
> 
> Put 'em some wheat tortilla shells.
> 
> Jalapeno pimento cheese topping with some hot sauce...rolled 'em up and tore into it. Good until tonight's dinner.


Very nice ...


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Very nice ...




Thanks....made another pair of 'em this morning....but I added some sausage to them.


----------



## PopPop

Jest my raigler country b,fast.


----------



## blood on the ground

PopPop said:


> Jest my raigler country b,fast.View attachment 947537


Wow ... I like your version of regular!


----------



## Dub

A day off....at last.

Weather looks super.

Great football games on.


Breakfast made....plans laid fer grilled dinner.

No yard work today.


Gameday chillin'.   Just knocked out a glorious pot of coffee.  Got my giddyup in gear.


Local Neighborhood market had JD on great sale yessaday....all versions.










Bride's plate.  She loves the ugly cheesy biscuit things.....would probably look better if I actually used a cutter on them. 









My own plate.  The garlic in the eggs was spot on.











Stuffed.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Applewood bacon, jalapeno aigs, and some toast with homemade muscadine jelly:



Applewood bacon, local sausage, stone-ground cheese grits, and biscuits:



Biscuits, leftover fried elk steak, aigs, and homefries:


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Applewood bacon, jalapeno aigs, and some toast with homemade muscadine jelly:
> 
> View attachment 947948
> 
> Applewood bacon, local sausage, stone-ground cheese grits, and biscuits:
> 
> View attachment 947949
> 
> Biscuits, leftover fried elk steak, aigs, and homefries:
> 
> View attachment 947950





I could those meals for breafuss, lunch & dinner !!!


Man, that all looks great.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Applewood bacon, jalapeno aigs, and some toast with homemade muscadine jelly:
> 
> View attachment 947948
> 
> Applewood bacon, local sausage, stone-ground cheese grits, and biscuits:
> 
> View attachment 947949
> 
> Biscuits, leftover fried elk steak, aigs, and homefries:
> 
> View attachment 947950


Fantastic!


----------



## blood on the ground

Getting a jump start on tomorrow morning!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Getting a jump start on tomorrow morning! View attachment 948021




Biscuit perfection achieved !!!!!!


----------



## Dub




----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


>


Talk about perfection!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Jalapeno eggs, applewood bacon, Wampum biscuits:


----------



## Dub

I either get ugly eggs and decent looking biscuits or the other way around.....never both looking good. 


























My bride said the flavor was there on both, though.  All is well. 

I love that local made hot country sausage hit with some yellow mustard.


----------



## blood on the ground

English muffins.... Hot sausage with scrambled jalapeno eggs!


----------



## Patriot44

Lort yall got to stop this...


----------



## GA1dad




----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> View attachment 948709


Have mercy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Ga1dad That looks perfect!!! My mouth is watering.


----------



## Patriot44

This thread is like a fat man porn channel. Good grief, I get worn out every time I come in here.


----------



## blood on the ground

Patriot44 said:


> This thread is like a fat man porn channel. Good grief, I get worn out every time I come in here.


Go back to the first post ... It's a old thread that still has regular postings!


----------



## Dub

Cold damp weather this morning.......wife wanted something different for breakfast.


Cinnamon toast-like crescent rolls and oatmeal with brown sugar-cinnamon-honey apples.


----------



## Dub

Made a S-E-C thing that Mom used to make on occasion.


I goofed with the crushed Saltines on top....they shoulda gone on the bottom layer with the eggs all over them.


----------



## NCHillbilly

That looks delicious, Dub!

YHFP made up some blueberry pancakes, and some really good locally-made sausage.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> That looks delicious, Dub!
> 
> YHFP made up some blueberry pancakes, and some really good locally-made sausage.
> 
> View attachment 948897





Bigtime delicious looking right there !!!


----------



## Dub

Broke out the little Weber last night for some T-bonz.

Truth be told I wasn't so much interested in them due to wanting to get back to the football watching.....grateful for a fast cook.

By morning time today, though, my interests have settled in on those T-bonz that were leftover.  Rare occurrence.....no pun intended.   

I cut off the strip side of the leftover T-bone and heated it up along with some vegetables & cheesy eggs.

Made a batch of biscuits that my Grandma used to call "silver dollar biscuits". 

Tasty breakfast was had....gotta love steak & eggs.











































































Interested parties are hoping this old guy will be clumsy and drop something.......even after having the biscuit that I made for them...


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Broke out the little Weber last night for some T-bonz.
> 
> Truth be told I wasn't so much interested in them due to wanting to get back to the football watching.....grateful for a fast cook.
> 
> By morning time today, though, my interests have settled in on those T-bonz that were leftover.  Rare occurrence.....no pun intended.
> 
> I cut off the strip side of the leftover T-bone and heated it up along with some vegetables & cheesy eggs.
> 
> Made a batch of biscuits that my Grandma used to call "silver dollar biscuits".
> 
> Tasty breakfast was had....gotta love steak & eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested parties are hoping this old guy will be clumsy and drop something.......even after having the biscuit that I made for them...


You just rewrote the rules to breakfast brother! You are truly the king of breakfast!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> You just rewrote the rules to breakfast brother! You are truly the king of breakfast!




Thanks, man.....just having some fun on a cold morning and enjoying my steak that I didn't eat last night.

I wanted to cook something that I knew my wife would like.  She has been under the weather lately and it's good to see her grinning.


The real winner here was having everything cleaned up before she came down for breakfast.  Bigtime winner.  Using parchment paper to work the dough made it go really easy.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub just dropped the mic!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Standard Sunday late brekfuss here: Locally-made sausage, Smithfield applewood bacon, jalapeno aigs, toast with some homemade muscadine jelly.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Standard Sunday late brekfuss here: Locally-made sausage, Smithfield applewood bacon, jalapeno aigs, toast with some homemade muscadine jelly.
> 
> View attachment 949028


Most excellent sir! Most excellent!


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Standard Sunday late brekfuss here: Locally-made sausage, Smithfield applewood bacon, jalapeno aigs, toast with some homemade muscadine jelly.
> 
> View attachment 949028




That some nice looking bacon....not the 90% fat typical stuff I see in the stores here.

Perfectly cooked, too.

Those jalapeño eggs look mighty good.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I've tried all kinds of bacon, and I keep coming back to the Smithfield thick-cut applewood and cherrywood.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Broke out the little Weber last night for some T-bonz.
> 
> Truth be told I wasn't so much interested in them due to wanting to get back to the football watching.....grateful for a fast cook.
> 
> By morning time today, though, my interests have settled in on those T-bonz that were leftover.  Rare occurrence.....no pun intended.
> 
> I cut off the strip side of the leftover T-bone and heated it up along with some vegetables & cheesy eggs.
> 
> Made a batch of biscuits that my Grandma used to call "silver dollar biscuits".
> 
> Tasty breakfast was had....gotta love steak & eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested parties are hoping this old guy will be clumsy and drop something.......even after having the biscuit that I made for them...



I am not worthy!!!!!


----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> I've tried all kinds of bacon, and I keep coming back to the Smithfield thick-cut applewood and cherrywood.



I haven't tried the applewood,,, I quit searching after discovering the cherrywood. It is my go to bacon!


----------



## GA1dad

Sausage egg and white american cheese on a cheese bagel. Been really digging this mustard sauce lately.


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> I haven't tried the applewood,,, I quit searching after discovering the cherrywood. It is my go to bacon!





Gent's, ya'll just got me amped up about going on a bacon run later....that will also involve grabbing another 6-er of Yuengling.  







GA1dad said:


> Sausage egg and white american cheese on a cheese bagel. Been really digging this mustard sauce lately.
> 
> View attachment 949131






Now that is a breakfast platter that you can hold in your hands.  

Looks great !!!


----------



## Dub

So......this morning I wiped out the last of the T-bonz.

I used the strip side for an omelet for my wife.......and kept the tenderloin side for myself with some cheesy scrambled eggs.  Gotta love a steak that you can slice with your fork.

She said the sweet red pepper came through hugely in terms of flavor.


----------



## GA1dad

Yep,,, now that's a breakfast!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> So......this morning I wiped out the last of the T-bonz.
> 
> I used the strip side for an omelet for my wife.......and kept the tenderloin side for myself with some cheesy scrambled eggs.  Gotta love a steak that you can slice with your fork.
> 
> She said the sweet red pepper came through hugely in terms of flavor.


I would eat that if you twisted my arm really hard. 

Work of art, there!


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> So......this morning I wiped out the last of the T-bonz.
> 
> I used the strip side for an omelet for my wife.......and kept the tenderloin side for myself with some cheesy scrambled eggs.  Gotta love a steak that you can slice with your fork.
> 
> She said the sweet red pepper came through hugely in terms of flavor.


It's not fair.... You gotta stop! ???


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> Yep,,, now that's a breakfast!!!





Thanks !!!





NCHillbilly said:


> I would eat that if you twisted my arm really hard.
> 
> Work of art, there!





Thanks......got busy in there once I had my coffee flowing.    

Great thing about out breakfast is that it can be made superfast.




blood on the ground said:


> It's not fair.... You gotta stop! ???




Well.....that killed the steak, so as far as that goes...I'm done.

Wife has a long early morning doctor's appointment that we'll be going to.  Likely will be a boring breakfast tomorrow.....similar to workdays.....a protein shake on the go.


----------



## GA1dad

B-E-C sammiches,, with mayo


----------



## Dub

I can say with today's breakfast.....it was much better than yesterday's protein shake on the way out the door.

Hour-plus round trip to the doctor and 4 hour appointment/testing/consult for my wife & her doctor all went well.  Very relieved.  Confirmed & ruled out some stuff that had been concerning us.

So relieved, in fact.....that we both slept 12+ hours last night....catching up on the missed sleep over the past few days.  I can't remember last time I slept so long or so well. Relief and answered prayers evidently added to the comfort that cool weather and a warm blanket provided.  Good stuff, folks. 




I still beat the sunrise on getting out of bed (which tells ya how early I crashed yesterday evening).  Started stirring and dogs realized I was about to be oscar mike and went nutz to get downstairs and outside in hopes there would be squirrels to chase into the trees.  Still too dark for that action, but coffee was made and by the second cup....I was able to go out and watch 'em get after the limb rats.  Our oldest one still shows her puppy tendencies when she's on the chase.  Their growling and yipping at the limb rats must have fired up my neighbor's dogs....could hear them waking up in her house.


Time came to finish that cup and call in the dogs and get some grub ready.


Nothing fancy.   Nothing special.  Just some buttery cheddar biscuits, Tennessee Pride Hot sausage (which I hit with yellow mustard) and eggs loaded with course pepper & American cheese.


Had the biscuits cut and & the pan just in time to her a deep voice from above & behind me......"Good morning.....what's cooking?".   Said Darth Vader voice came from our 6'8" son, Teenage T-Rex.  Startled the heck outa both me & the dogs.  For a kid so tall....he can ninja up on an old dude with great stealth. 




























































He went into feeding frenzy like a bull shark and rolled out his schedule for the day and asked about my cooking plans.   I'd wanted to do Tex-Mex for dinner and gave him the menu rundown.  

He stopped me just in time.  I was about to put the dry pintos on to soak all day for the frijoles later on.  His schedule clashes mightily with said Tex-Mex dinner plans.

Looks like there will be some mid-day burgers instead.....wife & I can reheat ours whenever it comes around to our dinnertime.

Tex-Mex will be tomorrow night, it seems.

Very grateful for such simple things to contemplate.  Very grateful.


----------



## Dub

Mixed bag for breakfast this morning.  Had a hungry crowd showing up.


This stuff was really good.  Nice and thick....great flavor.  Excellent recommendation from NCHB & GA1Dad.  Thank you, gents.




































Wife requested these......











Grabbed my plate and got outa the way......


----------



## PopPop

Jest tha raigler


----------



## GA1dad

My goodness!! Since I have not had breakfast or lunch yet, I shouldn't have opened this thread. My stomach is screaming at me now!


----------



## naildrvr

I gotta find me some of that cherry wood bacon!


----------



## KyDawg

Dub said:


> I can say with today's breakfast.....it was much better than yesterday's protein shake on the way out the door.
> 
> Hour-plus round trip to the doctor and 4 hour appointment/testing/consult for my wife & her doctor all went well.  Very relieved.  Confirmed & ruled out some stuff that had been concerning us.
> 
> So relieved, in fact.....that we both slept 12+ hours last night....catching up on the missed sleep over the past few days.  I can't remember last time I slept so long or so well. Relief and answered prayers evidently added to the comfort that cool weather and a warm blanket provided.  Good stuff, folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still beat the sunrise on getting out of bed (which tells ya how early I crashed yesterday evening).  Started stirring and dogs realized I was about to be oscar mike and went nutz to get downstairs and outside in hopes there would be squirrels to chase into the trees.  Still too dark for that action, but coffee was made and by the second cup....I was able to go out and watch 'em get after the limb rats.  Our oldest one still shows her puppy tendencies when she's on the chase.  Their growling and yipping at the limb rats must have fired up my neighbor's dogs....could hear them waking up in her house.
> 
> 
> Time came to finish that cup and call in the dogs and get some grub ready.
> 
> 
> Nothing fancy.   Nothing special.  Just some buttery cheddar biscuits, Tennessee Pride Hot sausage (which I hit with yellow mustard) and eggs loaded with course pepper & American cheese.
> 
> 
> Had the biscuits cut and & the pan just in time to her a deep voice from above & behind me......"Good morning.....what's cooking?".   Said Darth Vader voice came from our 6'8" son, Teenage T-Rex.  Startled the heck outa both me & the dogs.  For a kid so tall....he can ninja up on an old dude with great stealth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He went into feeding frenzy like a bull shark and rolled out his schedule for the day and asked about my cooking plans.   I'd wanted to do Tex-Mex for dinner and gave him the menu rundown.
> 
> He stopped me just in time.  I was about to put the dry pintos on to soak all day for the frijoles later on.  His schedule clashes mightily with said Tex-Mex dinner plans.
> 
> Looks like there will be some mid-day burgers instead.....wife & I can reheat ours whenever it comes around to our dinnertime.
> 
> Tex-Mex will be tomorrow night, it seems.
> 
> Very grateful for such simple things to contemplate.  Very grateful.



Glad you got some relief Dub. Sounds like a fine morning capped off with a great breakfast.


----------



## GA1dad

Sausage, bacon, egg, apple butter, swiss cheese,,,,,, and boy were they tasty!!!

Good Morning!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> Sausage, bacon, egg, apple butter, swiss cheese,,,,,, and boy were they tasty!!!
> 
> Good Morning!!!!
> 
> View attachment 949822


Those look great! Try some with chorizo sausage.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Yesterday’s deer camp breakfast: cherrywood bacon, Tennessee Pride, fresh yard eggs, fried taters and wampum biscits.


----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> Yesterday’s deer camp breakfast: cherrywood bacon, Tennessee Pride, fresh yard eggs, fried taters and wampum biscits.
> 
> View attachment 949845


That's a plate full right there!!!!


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> Sausage, bacon, egg, apple butter, swiss cheese,,,,,, and boy were they tasty!!!
> 
> Good Morning!!!!
> 
> View attachment 949822





Outstanding !!!!!!


You inspired my breakfast this afternoon....eggs, cherrywood bacon, cheese, salsa, taco sauce double-decker shells with cheese between 'em...oh yeah.

Thanks for the idea.











NCHillbilly said:


> Yesterday’s deer camp breakfast: cherrywood bacon, Tennessee Pride, fresh yard eggs, fried taters and wampum biscits.
> 
> View attachment 949845





That looks amazing.


I'd have that....and sleep like hibernating bear in the stand. 

Looks super.


----------



## NCHillbilly

That


Dub said:


> Outstanding !!!!!!
> 
> 
> You inspired my breakfast this afternoon....eggs, cherrywood bacon, cheese, salsa, taco sauce double-decker shells with cheese between 'em...oh yeah.
> 
> Thanks for the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing.
> 
> 
> I'd have that....and sleep like hibernating bear in the stand.
> 
> Looks super.


That’s why we eat breakfast after we get done hunting in the morning.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> That
> 
> That’s why we eat breakfast after we get done hunting in the morning.




   

I hear ya.  That sounds like a super plan.....then some lazy time before getting into afternoon plans.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Outstanding !!!!!!
> 
> 
> You inspired my breakfast this afternoon....eggs, cherrywood bacon, cheese, salsa, taco sauce double-decker shells with cheese between 'em...oh yeah.
> 
> Thanks for the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing.
> 
> 
> I'd have that....and sleep like hibernating bear in the stand.
> 
> Looks super.




To quote something I haven't seen you post in a while,,,,, BAMSUCKA!!!!! I bet the crunchy shells add an interesting layer to that fine looking breakfast!!!


----------



## Patriot44

I just ate dinner and now I am mad. Grrrrr!


----------



## Paymaster

My wife fixed this for us in the RV yesterday. Weather at DeSoto has been awful. Maybe I can break out the Blackstone next week. We came home today so we would not miss church tomorrow. Gonna take two grand youngins back to DeSoto with us tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## naildrvr

Y'all have done showed slap out!!! Outstanding breakfusses to say the least


----------



## GA1dad

Paymaster said:


> My wife fixed this for us in the RV yesterday. Weather at DeSoto has been awful. Maybe I can break out the Blackstone next week. We came home today so we would not miss church tomorrow. Gonna take two grand youngins back to DeSoto with us tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 949901



And you don't even have to wash the plate,, win win!


----------



## Triple C

Threw a little something together for the crew at the farm this morning.  Started out on the Blackstone with a pound of bacon and some home grown sausage.


Finished it up in the kitchen.  Ate pretty good.


----------



## KyDawg

Triple C that is as fine a breakfast as a man could ask for. That sausage looks extra good. I love some good sausage.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Technically not breakfast since it was mid-afternoon, but  little snack I brewed up after I came in from hunting today: Cherrywood bacon and an over-easy bird's nest fried in the bacon grease. Yes, I fried the toast hole and ate it, too.


----------



## Patriot44

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious. I got nothing else.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Technically not breakfast since it was mid-afternoon, but  little snack I brewed up after I came in from hunting today: Cherrywood bacon and an over-easy bird's nest fried in the bacon grease. Yes, I fried the toast hole and ate it, too.
> 
> View attachment 950366




Egg-in-a-toast !!!!!!!

My Grandma.....Dad's mom....used to take those all the time.

Great breakfuss eating.


----------



## Dub

Triple C said:


> Threw a little something together for the crew at the farm this morning.  Started out on the Blackstone with a pound of bacon and some home grown sausage.
> View attachment 950012
> 
> Finished it up in the kitchen.  Ate pretty good.
> View attachment 950013





Grand slam home run belt-buster spread right there !!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

That's my kind of breakfast there!


----------



## blood on the ground

Well I'm a little weird I guess... This was what I was craving.. Fried taters, chorizo, pintos, onions, jalapenos... It's was great!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Well I'm a little weird I guess... This was what I was craving.. Fried taters, chorizo, pintos, onions, jalapenos... It's was great!View attachment 950569





I'd hit it !!!!


Looks mighty good.


----------



## Dub

Workweek & schoolwork Monday breakfuss with a plot twist.......


Family loved the Smithfield Applewood bacon that NCHB & GA1Dad use.  Also cooked up a pack of JD Hot.







My plate.





Slid the eggs up top of that toast and went to town.

Done 'till dinner tonight.







Oh yeah.....the plot twist on this workweek & schoolweek Monday is........that I have to do neither.   Put in a 40 hour workweek the past three days.  Today is for chillin'n' grillin.

Gonna enjoy my Texans tonight on MNF !!!!!!


----------



## naildrvr

Looks mighty tasty Dub. I heated up some left over turkey in the black iron with some butta. When it got hot, I throwed in 3 eggs, swooshed it all around a few times and called it done. Added some habanero sea salt and cracked black peppa. Didn't have time for pics, had to get the wife to the Dr. And take the car for oil change and body damage estimate. Them dang deer don't play!


----------



## Dub

naildrvr said:


> Looks mighty tasty Dub. I heated up some left over turkey in the black iron with some butta. When it got hot, I throwed in 3 eggs, swooshed it all around a few times and called it done. Added some habanero sea salt and cracked black peppa. Didn't have time for pics, had to get the wife to the Dr. And take the car for oil change and body damage estimate. Them dang deer don't play!




Thanks.   Turkey & eggs sounds right on time !

Hope all is well with your wife and that your insurance does you solid on the deer damage.  And, yes....it's unreal how much they can bust up a vehicle.


----------



## Patriot44

I like mustard and I like pig. I love pig covered in yaller mustard!


----------



## NCHillbilly

That's a fine plate of goodness there, Dub!


----------



## Dub

Patriot44 said:


> I like mustard and I like pig. I love pig covered in yaller mustard!



Yessir.   

Dad showed me that trick when I was a kid.  We'd stop at a little country cafe on the way to school in the morning and get sausage biscuits and get some yellow mustard in there, too.   

I love 'em that way.




NCHillbilly said:


> That's a fine plate of goodness there, Dub!




Thank you, man.    That bacon sure is good.


----------



## naildrvr

At home again today with sick kids, so I figured I would make the best of it. Got a couple over easy with Applewood smoked bacon and Jimmy Dean sausage with a splash of Texas Pete and a sprinkling of habanero sea salt to boot


----------



## Patriot44

naildrvr said:


> At home again today with sick kids, so I figured I would make the best of it. Got a couple over easy with Applewood smoked bacon and Jimmy Dean sausage with a splash of Texas Pete and a sprinkling of habanero sea salt to bootView attachment 951096


Very nice ND!!! I am a Texas Pete man myself. Even if it is just a splash.


----------



## GA1dad

naildrvr said:


> At home again today with sick kids, so I figured I would make the best of it. Got a couple over easy with Applewood smoked bacon and Jimmy Dean sausage with a splash of Texas Pete and a sprinkling of habanero sea salt to bootView attachment 951096



Sick kids is no bueno for sure!!! Hope they get to feelin' better soon!! Good hearty breakfast!


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Workweek & schoolwork Monday breakfuss with a plot twist.......
> 
> 
> Family loved the Smithfield Applewood bacon that NCHB & GA1Dad use.  Also cooked up a pack of JD Hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slid the eggs up top of that toast and went to town.
> 
> Done 'till dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.....the plot twist on this workweek & schoolweek Monday is........that I have to do neither.   Put in a 40 hour workweek the past three days.  Today is for chillin'n' grillin.
> 
> Gonna enjoy my Texans tonight on MNF !!!!!!



Great looking plate-o-pork and cackleberries there brother!!


----------



## blood on the ground

naildrvr said:


> At home again today with sick kids, so I figured I would make the best of it. Got a couple over easy with Applewood smoked bacon and Jimmy Dean sausage with a splash of Texas Pete and a sprinkling of habanero sea salt to bootView attachment 951096


That reminds me of a plate Moonbro would post


----------



## Dub

naildrvr said:


> At home again today with sick kids, so I figured I would make the best of it. Got a couple over easy with Applewood smoked bacon and Jimmy Dean sausage with a splash of Texas Pete and a sprinkling of habanero sea salt to bootView attachment 951096



Sorry about the sick young ones.....hope they recover swiftly.

That breakfast will hit the spot for certain.   Looks super.  I'm intrigued by the habanero seal salt.






Patriot44 said:


> Very nice ND!!! I am a Texas Pete man myself. Even if it is just a splash.



Grew up with a bottle of it on the table at every meal.

Mom didn't season stuff very heavily....very salt afeared .....so the Texas Pete was a major flavor player in most meals.







GA1dad said:


> Great looking plate-o-pork and cackleberries there brother!!



Thanks.  Held me through the day.   





blood on the ground said:


> That reminds me of a plate Moonbro would post



Yeah man.....that's the good stuff, there.


----------



## Dub

Made a hurry up meal for this afternoon's breakfast before getting ready for work.


Egg-in-a-toast & some thick cut bacon in a skillet.

Quick, easy......actually over-easy...    Flipped 'em after the pic and plated a minute or so later....after putting 1/2 slice cheese on each.  Hit the over-easy side with Tobasco sauce and tore into it.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Made a hurry up meal for this afternoon's breakfast before getting ready for work.
> 
> 
> Egg-in-a-toast & some thick cut bacon in a skillet.
> 
> Quick, easy......actually over-easy...    Flipped 'em after the pic and plated a minute or so later....after putting 1/2 slice cheese on each.  Hit the over-easy side with Tobasco sauce and tore into it.



Good Lord that close up bacon pic is mouthwatering!!


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> Good Lord that close up bacon pic is mouthwatering!!





It's the thick cut hardwood smoked Great Value brand from Walmart.  It was roughly 1/3 cheaper than the Smithfield applewood.

I figured I'd try it out.

No complaints.


----------



## naildrvr

Dub said:


> It's the thick cut hardwood smoked Great Value brand from Walmart.  .


That's purty good bacon, we eat fairly often here.

The habanero sea salt is some that I got from my wife's grandmother who passed a few weeks ago. I have no idea where she got it, but the 4oz container is priced at $13.95


----------



## NCHillbilly

Good stuff, folks!  ! I love me some hotsauce on aigs, Tabasco is my go-to for that. 

Dub, I see you fry the toasthole like I do.


----------



## GA1dad

Chorizo-egg-cheddar


----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> Chorizo-egg-cheddar
> 
> View attachment 951208


Ain't that some good stuff!


----------



## GA1dad

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't that some good stuff!



This was Johnsonville brand, found it on sale and thought I'd try it. It was okay, nice and lean, but not as good a flavor as some I've had. Way better than the tofu chorizo my wife bought a while back though,,, that stuff was nasty.


----------



## Patriot44

GA1dad said:


> Chorizo-egg-cheddar
> 
> View attachment 951208


Wow!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> This was Johnsonville brand, found it on sale and thought I'd try it. It was okay, nice and lean, but not as good a flavor as some I've had. Way better than the tofu chorizo my wife bought a while back though,,, that stuff was nasty.


Tofu chorizo? Those two words should never be in the same sentence!


----------



## Dub

naildrvr said:


> That's purty good bacon, we eat fairly often here.
> 
> The habanero sea salt is some that I got from my wife's grandmother who passed a few weeks ago. I have no idea where she got it, but the 4oz container is priced at $13.95




Wow....that's some strong pricing.....but....I suppose a little goes a long way.

Did another pair of those egg-in-a-toast things this afternoon for breakfast....just used the pepper grinder and some Tobasco and the flavor was great.






NCHillbilly said:


> Good stuff, folks!  ! I love me some hotsauce on aigs, Tabasco is my go-to for that.
> 
> Dub, I see you fry the toasthole like I do.




Yup......If I don't finish it off then my dogs share it. 




GA1dad said:


> Chorizo-egg-cheddar
> 
> View attachment 951208




Masterpiece meal !!!





blood on the ground said:


> Tofu chorizo? Those two words should never be in the same sentence!





  





Got one last night shift to knock out tonight.  13+ hours of fun & games.

I've grown to detest the work cafeteria food....unless the salad bar has chicken and decent looking cheese on it.  I've stopped using the vending.

I don't have any leftovers that I want to carry in with me....and I've stoped eating at the drive thru's on the way.


I needed something fast & tasty that would hold me through until tomorrow morning....

Another pair of eggs-in-toast.

Weighed these down with some cheese.

It ain't health food.....but it sure was tasty. 





























Off to the races !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stang

Figured I would tag in on this thread. It's not the restaurant quality the rest of you guys post. Baked some biscuits, fried some bacon and eggs. Topped a biscuit with some brown gravy to change it up. It hit the spot.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Stang said:


> Figured I would tag in on this thread. It's not the restaurant quality the rest of you guys post. Baked some biscuits, fried some bacon and eggs. Topped a biscuit with some brown gravy to change it up. It hit the spot.View attachment 951423View attachment 951424


That looks near about perfect!


----------



## blood on the ground

Stang said:


> Figured I would tag in on this thread. It's not the restaurant quality the rest of you guys post. Baked some biscuits, fried some bacon and eggs. Topped a biscuit with some brown gravy to change it up. It hit the spot.View attachment 951423View attachment 951424


I'd say that's a top shelf breakfast if I've ever seen one! Nice work!


----------



## Dub

Stang said:


> Figured I would tag in on this thread. It's not the restaurant quality the rest of you guys post. Baked some biscuits, fried some bacon and eggs. Topped a biscuit with some brown gravy to change it up. It hit the spot.View attachment 951423View attachment 951424





Top notch grand slam breakfast !!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Stang said:


> Figured I would tag in on this thread. It's not the restaurant quality the rest of you guys post. Baked some biscuits, fried some bacon and eggs. Topped a biscuit with some brown gravy to change it up. It hit the spot.View attachment 951423View attachment 951424


Those biscuits are righteous!


----------



## ambush80

Stang said:


> Figured I would tag in on this thread. It's not the restaurant quality the rest of you guys post. Baked some biscuits, fried some bacon and eggs. Topped a biscuit with some brown gravy to change it up. It hit the spot.View attachment 951423View attachment 951424





NCHillbilly said:


> Those biscuits are righteous!




Those biscuits look lusciously buttery.  Recipe?


----------



## ambush80




----------



## NCHillbilly

ambush80 said:


> Those biscuits look lusciously buttery.  Recipe?


I'm guessing he does the same thing I do- when you take them out of the oven and they're still hot, rub the end of a stick of butter all over the top of 'em.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Southwestern omelet with bacon, sausage, onions, mushrooms, tomatoes, jalapenos, and sharp cheddar. Homemade hashbrowns, and toast. Good brunch.


----------



## Patriot44

My favorite thread never disappoints.


----------



## ambush80

NCHillbilly said:


> Southwestern omelet with bacon, sausage, onions, mushrooms, tomatoes, jalapenos, and sharp cheddar. Homemade hashbrowns, and toast. Good brunch.
> 
> View attachment 951468



Pretty eggs.  What kind of pan do you use?


----------



## NCHillbilly

ambush80 said:


> Pretty eggs.  What kind of pan do you use?


Cast iron for the prep and hashbrowns, and a Calphalon non-stick sautee pan for the omelets.


----------



## Stang

ambush80 said:


> Those biscuits look lusciously buttery.  Recipe?





NCHillbilly said:


> I'm guessing he does the same thing I do- when you take them out of the oven and they're still hot, rub the end of a stick of butter all over the top of 'em.



Exactly what I did. When the top starts to brown I rub a stick of butter across the top of the biscuits and put the pan back in the oven for a few minutes....works every time.


----------



## Stang

NCHillbilly said:


> Southwestern omelet with bacon, sausage, onions, mushrooms, tomatoes, jalapenos, and sharp cheddar. Homemade hashbrowns, and toast. Good brunch.
> 
> View attachment 951468


Looks great! I could eat that anytime of the day!


----------



## GA1dad

Stang said:


> Figured I would tag in on this thread. It's not the restaurant quality the rest of you guys post. Baked some biscuits, fried some bacon and eggs. Topped a biscuit with some brown gravy to change it up. It hit the spot.View attachment 951423View attachment 951424



Heck Yes!!! That's old school right there!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP made up some bacon, jalapeno eggs, sausage, hashbrowns, and biscuits this morning. I'm full now.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP made up some bacon, jalapeno eggs, sausage, hashbrowns, and biscuits this morning. I'm full now.
> 
> View attachment 951558




Looks mighty, mighty good NCHB !!!!

I wish I could've had those eggs vs the horrible fried eggs I made for our biscuits this morning.  Flavor was off on my eggs.   1) they got overcooked   2) fond out later on that the salt shaker, which only has 3 holes, had 2 of them plugged



I fired up a skillet for some sausage and country ham this morning.










A batch of buttermilk biscuits that turned out ah'hight.


----------



## Stang

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP made up some bacon, jalapeno eggs, sausage, hashbrowns, and biscuits this morning. I'm full now.
> 
> View attachment 951558


Looks excellent as always! gotta try some jalapeno eggs one day.




Dub,
Ham and sausage looks like it would hit the spot...biscuits too!!


----------



## Dub

Stang said:


> Looks excellent as always! gotta try some jalapeno eggs one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dub,
> Ham and sausage looks like it would hit the spot...biscuits too!!





Thanks.     

Next day off I get I'm going to make up a batch of NCHB's jalapeño eggs.


----------



## Dub

Well.....today turned out to be an unexpected vacation day.  

Figured I'd start it out with a request from the wife....she asked for some grits....saying they'd be just the thing for a sore throat.  That time of year when everyone is getting cold & sinus crud.




I had a package of Lake Side yellow grits that I bought in a local grocery store.....and looked 'em up later when I got home.

Small world....as they discuss their original mill being just a handful of miles from where I was born & raised in ENC.  Looks like they've moved closer to the central part of the state now.

http://www.lakesidemills.com/history.htm

Followed the directions on the package....and then added milk & butter as they sat & thickened.

Wife said they needed more salt....I thought they were just right.  She tends to add salt to stuff I cook.


Diced up a jalapeño and added to the scrambled eggs....along with milk, American cheese, salt & pepper.  These things were mighty tasty.  I can see why NCHB's wife regularly makes up a batch.  Good stuff.











I wasn't really wanting grits....but did taste "em as they were coming along.  They were good....but I simply preferred those eggs.  










I think I'll be just fine until suppertime this evening.


----------



## naildrvr

I wish I could double like this 1. Looks excellent!! I'm hittin' the diet again for a few days since Thanksgiving left me a little heavier than I want to be, but I wouldn't uneat anything even if I could


----------



## GA1dad

Got a big ol' wallet of B-E-C working this morning


----------



## blood on the ground

This thread doesn't help me in any way!


----------



## Dub

"Homemade" breakfuss just doesn't get any easier than this.









The tribe was all here or on the way this morning and this came together with precision and swiftness that can only be attributed to good coffee and being in the early stages of a 12-day steroid dose pack to alleviate back spasms.  I suspect I'll be laying off coffee for a while with mad energy like this.   


Got everyone covered with the biscuits.....even made one to split up for the dogs. 









My wife's favorite sausage.....JD Sage.  Good sunlight in the kitchen this morning really could see the newest cast iron skillet starting to build some character with the seasoning developing. 

















Got my plate together and then backed out of the way as they began to line up......















Had to go back, though, as I'd forgotten two critical things.....









Hot sausage would've been better in the grits....as would regular yellow mustard on the other piece.  Outa both.


Good until suppertime.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> "Homemade" breakfuss just doesn't get any easier than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tribe was all here or on the way this morning and this came together with precision and swiftness that can only be attributed to good coffee and being in the early stages of a 12-day steroid dose pack to alleviate back spasms.  I suspect I'll be laying off coffee for a while with mad energy like this.
> 
> 
> Got everyone covered with the biscuits.....even made one to split up for the dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's favorite sausage.....JD Sage.  Good sunlight in the kitchen this morning really could see the newest cast iron skillet starting to build some character with the seasoning developing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my plate together and then backed out of the way as they began to line up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to go back, though, as I'd forgotten two critical things.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot sausage would've been better in the grits....as would regular yellow mustard on the other piece.  Outa both.
> 
> 
> Good until suppertime.


Supreme looking breakfast sir!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Supreme looking breakfast sir!




Thanks man.....held me until just a few minutes ago when it was suppertime.


----------



## naildrvr

Got up early and got things going in the right direction. Had a sausage, egg, and pancake sandwich and Jesse James had some cheese grits. We are ready for action on this rainy, messy day.


----------



## GA1dad

naildrvr said:


> Got up early and got things going in the right direction. Had a sausage, egg, and pancake sandwich and Jesse James had some cheese grits. We are ready for action on this rainy, messy day. View attachment 952136View attachment 952137



What an awesome picture!! Ol' Jesse James is gettin' his feed on!! That pancake sammich is pretty interesting too!


----------



## GA1dad

On this cold wet morning, I think the picture says enough,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly

Fixin' to head out to work for a couple days of blizzard stuff, so YHFP made me up a big breakfast of steak, jalapeno eggs, bacon, and Texas toast.


----------



## GA1dad

Aw man!! That steak looks crazy juicy!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Spicy sausage and cheese omelet this morning..


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Spicy sausage and cheese omelet this morning..View attachment 952247




Hanging over both sides of the plate as a proper omelet should.  Looks great !!!


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Fixin' to head out to work for a couple days of blizzard stuff, so YHFP made me up a big breakfast of steak, jalapeno eggs, bacon, and Texas toast.
> 
> View attachment 952160




Steak & egg perfection!!!


----------



## GA1dad

Leftover brisket and hashbrowns.


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> Leftover brisket and hashbrowns.
> 
> View attachment 952287




A King's breakfast right there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




That looks insanely delicious, JD.


----------



## Dub

naildrvr said:


> Got up early and got things going in the right direction. Had a sausage, egg, and pancake sandwich and Jesse James had some cheese grits. We are ready for action on this rainy, messy day. View attachment 952136View attachment 952137





Jesse James declared that meal fit to eat !!!!



Cute lil'fella.


----------



## Dub

Wife woke up this morning and said something about wanting breakfuss.


"Whatcha got in mind ?', sez I.


"Hmnnnn...hot cinnamon rolls.......and.....do we have anymore of that tomato soup....I really want some tomato flavor this morning", sez her.













I rolled outa bed and shuffled around in dark and made the journey to the coffee grinder.....one thing led to another and after two cups my inner-genius and I were one.




No cinnamon rolls in the fridge....no skills to make them homemade....and zero desire to make a store run.

It clicked on my third cup of good java.


Crescent rolls with melted butter & honey topped with turbinado sugar.


BAMSUCKA !!!!!!














Sliced & diced a mater that wasn't used on yesterday's BLT sammiches.

Made her a 3-egg plate hanger omelet that had garlic, fresh ground pepper, Tajín, American cheese, grated parmesan and lots of crumbled up bacon in it with mater chunks all up in it.














Ran it upstairs to her and it didn't take long to hear a few encouraging shout outs as I went on to make one for myself.

I've gotta get another pan to cook omelets in....current one is grossly insufficient.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I had two packaged alleged frozen "sausage egg and cheese biscuits" cooked in the microwave. The "sausage" was like molten lava, and the "cheese" was still frozen.


----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> I had two packaged alleged frozen "sausage egg and cheese biscuits" cooked in the microwave. The "sausage" was like molten lava, and the "cheese" was still frozen.



Well that's no good. Hopin' you get some good grub soon!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

GA1dad said:


> Well that's no good. Hopin' you get some good grub soon!!


I'm home now after 49 hours at work, and YHFP is making bacon cheeseburgers.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Wife woke up this morning and said something about wanting breakfuss.
> 
> 
> "Whatcha got in mind ?', sez I.
> 
> 
> "Hmnnnn...hot cinnamon rolls.......and.....do we have anymore of that tomato soup....I really want some tomato flavor this morning", sez her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rolled outa bed and shuffled around in dark and made the journey to the coffee grinder.....one thing led to another and after two cups my inner-genius and I were one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No cinnamon rolls in the fridge....no skills to make them homemade....and zero desire to make a store run.
> 
> It clicked on my third cup of good java.
> 
> 
> Crescent rolls with melted butter & honey topped with turbinado sugar.
> 
> 
> BAMSUCKA !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sliced & diced a mater that wasn't used on yesterday's BLT sammiches.
> 
> Made her a 3-egg plate hanger omelet that had garlic, fresh ground pepper, Tajín, American cheese, grated parmesan and lots of crumbled up bacon in it with mater chunks all up in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran it upstairs to her and it didn't take long to hear a few encouraging shout outs as I went on to make one for myself.
> 
> I've gotta get another pan to cook omelets in....current one is grossly insufficient.



Yessir,,, now them's some mighty fine kitchen skills!!! Good job thinkin' on yer feet!!


----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm home now after 49 hours at work, and YHFP is making bacon cheeseburgers.



Roger that!!!!


----------



## Dub

Exam day......kid's were up late last night studying for exams that take place today.

Neves are on high alert.

Got word they would swing by for breakfast.......T-Rex gave me 45 mins notice.  I was chilling with the dogs getting my java-on when the request for breakfuss came.

45 mins.......turned out to be the exact correct timing as it was hitting the counter when they walked in the kitchen.   I let them do their own eggs after getting a couple over easy for my wife.  She's grown to like the over-easy like mine...but she likes them salted....I roll with heavy amounts of fresh ground pepper.





Oven preheating while the biscuits get rolled out and cut.    The last bit of dough was made into a bone-shaped thing the dogs split. 






















Started off with the base recipe with twice the salt recommended, butter, cheese and milk added during the cook....son said they were the best he'd ever had.  Cool.   I gave him the quick history lesson behind the brand.....original mill was a couple miles from my childhood hometown.....fed the Continental Army......old school stone mill......corn grown in the same dark soil as the corn and tobacco of my ENC youth.  He took it all in.....then proceeded moments later to really TAKE IT ALL IN.  Kid ate like a beast.

Hoping the extra calories will translate to good exam taking results.


Jimmy Dean Hot coming along and another skillet with some bacon 1/2 strips.

























Showed him a different way to enjoy the grits.....as a base for the meal itself...not a side item.











My own serving of grits got an over-easy egg on top of 'em.


----------



## blood on the ground

I might be gimped up but I can still put together a decent breakfast... Just not one for trying to eat while driving.
Leftover chicken from last nights noches, scrambled eggs, and hot salsa.


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> I might be gimped up but I can still put together a decent breakfast... Just not one for trying to eat while driving.
> Leftover chicken from last nights noches, scrambled eggs, and hot salsa.View attachment 952511




You up and cooking ???????

Driving ???????

Recovering like a stud !!!!!!!!!!

That looks super......I think you just may have decided for me what's for breakfast 'round here this morning.  Thanks.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> You up and cooking ???????
> 
> Driving ???????
> 
> Recovering like a stud !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That looks super......I think you just may have decided for me what's for breakfast 'round here this morning.  Thanks.


No driving... My wife will kill me when she finds out about how active IV been.. Im back to following orders now.


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> No driving... My wife will kill me when she finds out about how active IV been.. Im back to following orders now.






I hear ya.

Lay low, rest & recover.





My little wolfpack was helping stay lazy this morning.   But now that sun's up and squirrels are out it's time to get rolling with things.....namely some breakfuss for the crowd.    Going Tex-Mex on this 'un.  Any excuse I can come up with to work in those flavors.


----------



## Dub

Well........tribe is fed.......and this bottle of excellent fajita rub is 'bout dead.









Baked the bacon in a 350 oven for 45 mins or so after I dosed it up nicely with that great fajita rub.





Not sure how Tex-Mex these eggs are with the shrooms in them....but I had 'em....so in they went.














Fajita-bacon was right on time....let me tell ya.


















Eggs, onions, jalapeños, Tajín-seasoned tater tots, bacon and other stuff went together well.


















It's now all over, but the heavy lifting. 


















Wound up not eating the whole wheat tortilla....not sure who thought they'd be a good idea.  Not so good.  Dogs didn't even seem to want it....at first.



Stuffed and good until suppertime tonight.      Time to get motivated and do some stuff.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Exam day......kid's were up late last night studying for exams that take place today.
> 
> Neves are on high alert.
> 
> Got word they would swing by for breakfast.......T-Rex gave me 45 mins notice.  I was chilling with the dogs getting my java-on when the request for breakfuss came.
> 
> 45 mins.......turned out to be the exact correct timing as it was hitting the counter when they walked in the kitchen.   I let them do their own eggs after getting a couple over easy for my wife.  She's grown to like the over-easy like mine...but she likes them salted....I roll with heavy amounts of fresh ground pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oven preheating while the biscuits get rolled out and cut.    The last bit of dough was made into a bone-shaped thing the dogs split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started off with the base recipe with twice the salt recommended, butter, cheese and milk added during the cook....son said they were the best he'd ever had.  Cool.   I gave him the quick history lesson behind the brand.....original mill was a couple miles from my childhood hometown.....fed the Continental Army......old school stone mill......corn grown in the same dark soil as the corn and tobacco of my ENC youth.  He took it all in.....then proceeded moments later to really TAKE IT ALL IN.  Kid ate like a beast.
> 
> Hoping the extra calories will translate to good exam taking results.
> 
> 
> Jimmy Dean Hot coming along and another skillet with some bacon 1/2 strips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showed him a different way to enjoy the grits.....as a base for the meal itself...not a side item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My own serving of grits got an over-easy egg on top of 'em.



Yessir!!! Gotta take care of them pooch's too!! Good looking breakfast!!





blood on the ground said:


> I might be gimped up but I can still put together a decent breakfast... Just not one for trying to eat while driving.
> Leftover chicken from last nights noches, scrambled eggs, and hot salsa.View attachment 952511



Man yeah!!! Perfectos!!!


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Well........tribe is fed.......and this bottle of excellent fajita rub is 'bout dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baked the bacon in a 350 oven for 45 mins or so after I dosed it up nicely with that great fajita rub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how Tex-Mex these eggs are with the shrooms in them....but I had 'em....so in they went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fajita-bacon was right on time....let me tell ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eggs, onions, jalapeños, Tajín-seasoned tater tots, bacon and other stuff went together well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now all over, but the heavy lifting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wound up not eating the whole wheat tortilla....not sure who thought they'd be a good idea.  Not so good.  Dogs didn't even seem to want it....at first.
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed and good until suppertime tonight.      Time to get motivated and do some stuff.



Tex Mex bacon? Hmm,,, that has potential for sure,, got the wheels turning!!! Fine start to the day my friend!!



I've always thought a good food truck theme in my little town would be breakfast. Call it Brizkitz & Bizkitz


----------



## NCHillbilly

Man!


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> Tex Mex bacon? Hmm,,, that has potential for sure,, got the wheels turning!!! Fine start to the day my friend!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've always thought a good food truck theme in my little town would be breakfast. Call it Brizkitz & Bizkitz
> 
> View attachment 952516






That's what I'm talking about right there !!!!!!



Pitmasters brisket biscuits !!!!!!



You made Moe Cason happy with that pair.


----------



## blood on the ground

Me thinks we are on our way to having our breakfast Club up and going before we even retire!!!?????


----------



## GA1dad

A nice and simple scrambled with cheddar, bacon and pop can biscuits.


----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> A nice and simple scrambled with cheddar, bacon and pop can biscuits.
> 
> View attachment 952574


I'd pay good money that right now


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> A nice and simple scrambled with cheddar, bacon and pop can biscuits.
> 
> View attachment 952574






Looks great, JD !!!!

Perfect scramble on those eggs.  I either get 'em too runny or too broke up. Yours look right on time.


I'm in the midst of getting a late breakfast spread rolling along right now.  

Was wanting some hot country sausage bigtime....thought on it over a second cup of java....and wound up kranking the truck up and hitting the store.  While I was there I found a really nice looking pork shoulder butt on sale....super sale at that.

As soon as breakfuss is done & cleaned up I'll be firing up some hickory and smoking that monsta.






blood on the ground said:


> I'd pay good money that right now




Agreed !!!!!!!


----------



## Dub




----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


>



Judging from the pic,, don't look like you're struggling too much with the scrambled eggs.


----------



## Patriot44

GA1dad said:


> A nice and simple scrambled with cheddar, bacon and pop can biscuits.
> 
> View attachment 952574


That looks perfect!!!!


----------



## Dub

Superfast breakfast this morning.

Leftover hot country sausage, mustard & sauerkraut on a great roll to use on brats & loaded hotdogs.  















Quick & easy and there's something about those rolls that matches them up perfectly for mustard, kraut, onions & peppers.  I don't know the science behind it....but there is something about them lines up just right.


----------



## PopPop

It's raining, I am hongry, first home cooked bfast in over a month.


----------



## blood on the ground

Excellent as always fellers


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Superfast breakfast this morning.
> 
> Leftover hot country sausage, mustard & sauerkraut on a great roll to use on brats & loaded hotdogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick & easy and there's something about those rolls that matches them up perfectly for mustard, kraut, onions & peppers.  I don't know the science behind it....but there is something about them lines up just right.



Shoot yeah!!! That'll get the job done!!!!






PopPop said:


> It's raining, I am hongry, first home cooked bfast in over a month.View attachment 952700



That plate looks like one of those Grand Slam types with a little bit of everything good,,, AWESOME PopPop!!


----------



## Patriot44

Best thread on Woody's!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP made us up a good one this morning-cherrywood bacon, sausage, eggs, hash browns, and toast.


----------



## NCHillbilly

PopPop said:


> It's raining, I am hongry, first home cooked bfast in over a month.View attachment 952700


I would tear that up.


----------



## GA1dad

The other day I was watching a youtube video on how to cure a ham. The host kept mentioning ham sandwiches with mayo. He probably mentioned ham sandwiches 4 or 5 times in the video. Before I knew it, a craving was flung full bore!!! Rather than get a whole ham I opted for a small portion of some quality slices. Breakfast seemed as good a time as any to scratch the itch!!


----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP made us up a good one this morning-cherrywood bacon, sausage, eggs, hash browns, and toast.
> 
> View attachment 952830



I love the classics!!


----------



## Dub

PopPop said:


> It's raining, I am hongry, first home cooked bfast in over a month.View attachment 952700




Man....you had it all on that 'un.  My wife likes ketchup on her hash browns as well.


I'd almost forgotten how good a glass of cold orange juice was with breakfast.  Had some the other day and it was right on time with the salty bacon & sausage I'd cooked.






NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP made us up a good one this morning-cherrywood bacon, sausage, eggs, hash browns, and toast.
> 
> View attachment 952830



Great looking spread !!!




GA1dad said:


> The other day I was watching a youtube video on how to cure a ham. The host kept mentioning ham sandwiches with mayo. He probably mentioned ham sandwiches 4 or 5 times in the video. Before I knew it, a craving was flung full bore!!! Rather than get a whole ham I opted for a small portion of some quality slices. Breakfast seemed as good a time as any to scratch the itch!!
> 
> View attachment 952839




Ham & Duke's is good stuff on a sammich.

It's funny.....as a kid I was always wanting mustard on ham.....now as an old guy....I tend to like 'em the way you made yours.


----------



## GA1dad

A leftover porkchop and some scrambled eggs,, pretty tasty!!


----------



## Triple C

Did a lil something different for breakfast Saturday morn.  Was solo and didn't want to make biscuits for one so decided to do a grit bowl.  Started with yellow grits picked up at local grocer.  Got the consistency a little on the thick side and added butter, gouda cheese and half n half.  Don't like runny grits.  Fried up a patty of home grown hot sausage. Threw a couple of eggs in the skillet and then put all on top of the grits.  Ate pretty good!


----------



## GA1dad

Turkey and Swiss on dinner rolls.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Heart-healthy breakfast!

Started out with some applewood bacon hit with some coarse black pepper:



Grated up some hash browns and put them in the bacon grease:



Some toast and a runny egg also cooked in the bacon grease:





Pretty good! My heart feels better already!


----------



## Stang

NCHillbilly said:


> Heart-healthy breakfast!
> 
> Started out with some applewood bacon hit with some coarse black pepper:
> 
> View attachment 953167
> 
> Grated up some hash browns and put them in the bacon grease:
> 
> View attachment 953168
> 
> Some toast and a runny egg also cooked in the bacon grease:
> 
> View attachment 953169
> 
> View attachment 953170
> 
> Pretty good! My heart feels better already!






I could hurt myself with that!


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Heart-healthy breakfast!
> 
> Started out with some applewood bacon hit with some coarse black pepper:
> 
> View attachment 953167
> 
> Grated up some hash browns and put them in the bacon grease:
> 
> View attachment 953168
> 
> Some toast and a runny egg also cooked in the bacon grease:
> 
> View attachment 953169
> 
> View attachment 953170
> 
> Pretty good! My heart feels better already!





Yeah man....that's what I'm talking about right there....outstanding.  

Crispy hash brown perfection achieved once that over-easy egg was rested up on top !!!!!






Sure beat my breakfast this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly

That looks good, Dub!


----------



## Triple C

NCHillbilly said:


> Heart-healthy breakfast!
> 
> Started out with some applewood bacon hit with some coarse black pepper:
> 
> View attachment 953167
> 
> Grated up some hash browns and put them in the bacon grease:
> 
> View attachment 953168
> 
> Some toast and a runny egg also cooked in the bacon grease:
> 
> View attachment 953169
> 
> View attachment 953170
> 
> Pretty good! My heart feels better already!


Mercy me!  I'd knock the bottom right out of the top of that!!!  I swear I can taste those runny eggs crunching with a bit of crispy hash browns.  As for the heart healthy...works for me.


----------



## blood on the ground

Most excellent y'all


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Yeah man....that's what I'm talking about right there....outstanding.
> 
> Crispy hash brown perfection achieved once that over-easy egg was rested up on top !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beat my breakfast this morning.



LOL,,, that single slice of cheese looks so lonely.


----------



## GA1dad

Standard breakfast fare,,, but sure went down good!


----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> Standard breakfast fare,,, but sure went down good!
> 
> View attachment 953275


Em aiigs look perfect!


----------



## Dub

Diced up some garlic and sautéed in olive oil and then dropped in some scrambled eggs that had basil, salt, pepper and cheese.   Different flavor, but really tasty.

JD Hot sausage and a batch of strange looking biscuits (couldn't find the cup I normally use to cut them out....used a coffee cup that didn't work well).


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Diced up some garlic and sautéed in olive oil and then dropped in some scrambled eggs that had basil, salt, pepper and cheese.   Different flavor, but really tasty.
> 
> JD Hot sausage and a batch of strange looking biscuits (couldn't find the cup I normally use to cut them out....used a coffee cup that didn't work well).



I bet the basil did kick the flavor up in a good way!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Diced up some garlic and sautéed in olive oil and then dropped in some scrambled eggs that had basil, salt, pepper and cheese.   Different flavor, but really tasty.
> 
> JD Hot sausage and a batch of strange looking biscuits (couldn't find the cup I normally use to cut them out....used a coffee cup that didn't work well).


That's different .. Sounds good too!


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> I bet the basil did kick the flavor up in a good way!!!



It really did.   Basil is one of my go-to herbs that really makes a proper marina sauce, potato dishes and other stuff. 

It works well in eggs, too......but is a must have in marina sauce.

Okay....now I'm wanting to make some pasta for some reason. 




blood on the ground said:


> That's different .. Sounds good too!




Garlic is almost.....almost always a fan favorite around here.


----------



## Patriot44

GA1dad said:


> Standard breakfast fare,,, but sure went down good!
> 
> View attachment 953275


You need to frame that picture sir.


----------



## GA1dad

We're all settled into the campsite at the beach. This is our third year doing Christmas here. It looks like it's going to be a good day judging by these eggs. The first two I cracked were double yokers. Might pickup a lottery ticket.


----------



## blood on the ground

Double yolkers! Looks great and nice rig also! Merry Christmas to y'all!


----------



## Patriot44

Frame thatun too.


----------



## Dub

Nice getaway spot there !!!

I’ll sometimes get double yolked eggs if I buy the jumbo sized eggs.  Never had two back-to-back.  Cool way to start out.

Had a sausage biscuit outa the vending machine at work.   Looking forward to getting outa here this evening.


----------



## 4HAND

Dub said:


> Nice getaway spot there !!!
> 
> I’ll sometimes get double yolked eggs if I buy the jumbo sized eggs.  Never had two back-to-back.  Cool way to start out.
> 
> Had a sausage biscuit outa the vending machine at work.   Looking forward to getting outa here this evening.



Man some people really have it made!
You have a vending machine with SAUSAGE BISCUITS at work?!


----------



## Dub

4HAND said:


> Man some people really have it made!
> You have a vending machine with SAUSAGE BISCUITS at work?!




Yup.......and afterwards I found out that we had a blackout on the plant power last night for some shutdown work......so........that wonderful vending machine was just sitting there with no power for an unknown timeframe.  I survived and didn't starve......although there was no yellow mustard to be found.....grrrrrrrrr !!!!!


----------



## 4HAND

Dub said:


> Yup.......and afterwards I found out that we had a blackout on the plant power last night for some shutdown work......so........that wonderful vending machine was just sitting there with no power for an unknown timeframe.  I survived and didn't starve......although there was no yellow mustard to be found.....grrrrrrrrr !!!!!



Got to have yellow mustard with a sausage biscuit.....


----------



## Dub

4HAND said:


> Got to have yellow mustard with a sausage biscuit.....




It's how my Dad rolled when I was a little fella.....and I wanted to do everything like he did.  My boy did the same as a young'un.


Funny story.......my wife, son and I went home to visit my folks.  My boy was probably 4 years old on this particular visit.

His Grandma was getting his breakfast together.....she'd made up a great breakfast spread with all sorts of stuff including sausage & biscuits.  Little guy simply wanted a sausage biscuit.

His Grandma asked him, "Son, now do you want me to put mustard on your biscuit ?"....not sure how a 4 year old was on such condiments.

Little T-Rex's reply, "Well.....it's not gonna put mustard on itself".


My Dad literally spit his coffee out laughing his butt off.   Mom fell out, too.  My wife was mortified.  I tried to coach him up on his manners....but at 4 years old it truly was a funny moment....had he been any older and he'd have been corrected.

One of those stories that gets retold over and over again.   My son was/is a quotable chap.


----------



## 4HAND

Dub said:


> It's how my Dad rolled when I was a little fella.....and I wanted to do everything like he did.  My boy did the same as a young'un.
> 
> 
> Funny story.......my wife, son and I went home to visit my folks.  My boy was probably 4 years old on this particular visit.
> 
> His Grandma was getting his breakfast together.....she'd made up a great breakfast spread with all sorts of stuff including sausage & biscuits.  Little guy simply wanted a sausage biscuit.
> 
> His Grandma asked him, "Son, now do you want me to put mustard on your biscuit ?"....not sure how a 4 year old was on such condiments.
> 
> Little T-Rex's reply, "Well.....it's not gonna put mustard on itself".
> 
> 
> My Dad literally spit his coffee out laughing his butt off.   Mom fell out, too.  My wife was mortified.  I tried to coach him up on his manners....but at 4 years old it truly was a funny moment....had he been any older and he'd have been corrected.
> 
> One of those stories that gets retold over and over again.   My son was/is a quotable chap.



Sounds like mine.
He was about 4 & we were in a store. A man spoke to him & he replied, "I don't know you, I'm not gonna talk to you." Lol
The age when you never know what they're gonna say is fun, but at times nerve wracking.


----------



## blood on the ground

4HAND said:


> Man some people really have it made!
> You have a vending machine with SAUSAGE BISCUITS at work?!


Yes he does ... It's a Martin's kiosk to be exact.


----------



## blood on the ground

Merry Christmas


----------



## dwhee87

Christmas morning is always an event for us. I used to always do some sort of game meat, and usually wouldn't tell anyone what it was until afterwards. The year I served rattlesnake, biscuits and gravy, the wife nipped that tradition. Now I stick with a more conventional fare....

Biscuits, sausage, gravy and eggs today.


----------



## blood on the ground

dwhee87 said:


> Christmas morning is always an event for us. I used to always do some sort of game meat, and usually wouldn't tell anyone what it was until afterwards. The year I served rattlesnake, biscuits and gravy, the wife nipped that tradition. Now I stick with a more conventional fare....
> 
> Biscuits, sausage, gravy and eggs today.
> View attachment 9539129


Fantastic


----------



## GA1dad

dwhee87 said:


> Christmas morning is always an event for us. I used to always do some sort of game meat, and usually wouldn't tell anyone what it was until afterwards. The year I served rattlesnake, biscuits and gravy, the wife nipped that tradition. Now I stick with a more conventional fare....
> 
> Biscuits, sausage, gravy and eggs today.
> View attachment 9539129



Very Nice!!!


----------



## Dub

Some leftovers from yesterday's Christmas breakfast.

Mom always made S-E-C casserole and Grandma always brought over some ham biscuits.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Some leftovers from yesterday's Christmas breakfast.
> 
> Mom always made S-E-C casserole and Grandma always brought over some ham biscuits.


Looks like cheesy goodness!


----------



## Patriot44

I give up. Lort have mercy!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP made up some bacon, sausage, jalapeno eggs, hash browns, and fried sourdough toast. It was fairly edible.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP made up some bacon, sausage, jalapeno eggs, hash browns, and fried sourdough toast. It was fairly edible.
> 
> View attachment 954419



Man alive look at that spread !!!!

Is that actually homemade bread for that toast ?   

That's a dawn-to-dusk meal that'll set you up for a great day right there.


----------



## Patriot44

My word! Flying this morning so nada so far for me.

Edit: Dont laugh.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> Man alive look at that spread !!!!
> 
> Is that actually homemade bread for that toast ?
> 
> That's a dawn-to-dusk meal that'll set you up for a great day right there.


Homemade by Trader Joe. I sliced it at home.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Some leftovers from yesterday's Christmas breakfast.
> 
> Mom always made S-E-C casserole and Grandma always brought over some ham biscuits.



Holy Mother Of Wow that looks good!!! That plate is an attention getter!!!







NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP made up some bacon, sausage, jalapeno eggs, hash browns, and fried sourdough toast. It was fairly edible.
> 
> View attachment 954419



Yessir,, I bet that was "fairly edible",, lol


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Homemade by Trader Joe. I sliced it at home.




Looks great.    

I've heard of Trader Joe's, but never been in one.   Sounds like a great spot to have around.





GA1dad said:


> Holy Mother Of Wow that looks good!!! That plate is an attention getter!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir,, I bet that was "fairly edible",, lol




Thanks.....it was a mighty easy to make crowd pleaser and part of what Mom would lay out for us every Christmas morning.  Grandma would bring over the ham biscuits and Mom would make up a quick S-E-C breakfast casserole and a pot of grits.

Fun times and great family memories there.   I texted Mom some pics of T-Rex grubbing down Christmas morning and she was mighty happy knowing the traditions continue on.

My Sister put my measly efforts to shame, I'm sure.  She's the real cook of the family.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I've heard of Trader Joe's, but never been in one.   Sounds like a great spot to have around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.....it was a mighty easy to make crowd pleaser and part of what Mom would lay out for us every Christmas morning.  Grandma would bring over the ham biscuits and Mom would make up a quick S-E-C breakfast casserole and a pot of grits.
> 
> Fun times and great family memories there.   I texted Mom some pics of T-Rex grubbing down Christmas morning and she was mighty happy knowing the traditions continue on.
> 
> My Sister put my measly efforts to shame, I'm sure.  She's the real cook of the family.


Trader Joe's is great.


----------



## naildrvr

This is as far as I've gotten so far. Sliced up so steak and coated with gun powder seasoning and bout to go on the Blackstone.


----------



## NCHillbilly

naildrvr said:


> This is as far as I've gotten so far. Sliced up so steak and coated with gun powder seasoning and bout to go on the Blackstone.View attachment 954425


What time should we show up?


----------



## naildrvr

NCHillbilly said:


> What time should we show up?


Right now 
You flung a craving with those jalapeno eggs so that's what I went with. I just didn't have any cheese. Who the heck runs outta cheese? The gunpowder seasoning turnt my eggs black but that's ok. I added a splash of Texas Pete for good measure.


----------



## blood on the ground

Setting in the woods with peanuts and a water... I should've never looked


----------



## GA1dad

naildrvr said:


> This is as far as I've gotten so far. Sliced up so steak and coated with gun powder seasoning and bout to go on the Blackstone.View attachment 954425




Is that Sure Shot Sid's gunpowder? Good stuff,,,, I like it on potatoes and other veggies.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Bacon, egg and cheese biscuits this morning..


----------



## blood on the ground

Browning Slayer said:


> Bacon, egg and cheese biscuits this morning..


Looks great!


----------



## Dub

Made a batch of ham-egg-cheese biscuits for the tribe.   Didn't take 'em long to disappear. 












blood on the ground said:


> Setting in the woods with peanuts and a water... I should've never looked



Hope you have some good luck !!!


I'd rather be hunting than doing what I'm doing, lol.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Mrs. GaDawgs used some of that ham that I smoked for Christmas and fixed a ham and cheese quiche this morning. My daughter fixed some Red Lobster Biscuits. Loved that smoked ham with the eggs. It was very good!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## georgiadawgs44

I came down to camp last night and didn’t bring anything to cook for breakfast. Wishing I hadn’t seen that pic now NCH! Man that looks good!


----------



## blood on the ground

3 egg omelet full of jalapenos, onion, cheese. Hot salsa over the top. Taters and bacon to add to the guilt!my bride went for bacon cheese omelet.. Not spicy enough for me but she loved it!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Bacon, egg, and cheese on a Limey biscuit.


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> 3 egg omelet full of jalapenos, onion, cheese. Hot salsa over the top. Taters and bacon to add to the guilt!View attachment 954695my bride went for bacon cheese omelet.. Not spicy enough for me but she loved it!View attachment 954696


I would Tear. That. Up.


----------



## Longhorn 16

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 954524


Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words. This is one of those times. Good job NCH.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Bacon, egg, and cheese on a Limey biscuit.
> 
> View attachment 954864


What is a limey biscuit?


----------



## Patriot44

blood on the ground said:


> What is a limey biscuit?


A muffin. 
Took me a minute and a second look.


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> What is a limey biscuit?


English muffin.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> English muffin.


Allrightten!


----------



## GA1dad

Cackleberries-n-Conecuh,,


----------



## NCHillbilly

I made up a pan of biscuits and some stone-ground cheese grits, and my wife fried up some country ham and jalapeno eggs. It was pretty tolerable.


----------



## GA1dad

Um-hmmm,,,,, 'em grits is looking mighty fine,, mighty fine indeed


----------



## KyDawg

blood on the ground said:


> 3 egg omelet full of jalapenos, onion, cheese. Hot salsa over the top. Taters and bacon to add to the guilt!View attachment 954695my bride went for bacon cheese omelet.. Not spicy enough for me but she loved it!View attachment 954696[/QUOT
> That is a perfect looking omelet. I could eat it right now, and I ate a big ribeye and sweet tater not that long ago.


----------



## GA1dad

Rib meat biscuits with a little bit of Duke's mayo


----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> Cackleberries-n-Conecuh,,
> 
> View attachment 955017


Im looking at this on my pho


GA1dad said:


> Rib meat biscuits with a little bit of Duke's mayo
> 
> View attachment 955115


That's a great idea!


----------



## mark-7mag

I wonder what the rich folks are eating this morning


----------



## Dub

Brat for breakfast !!!


----------



## mark-7mag

Dub said:


> Brat for breakfast !!!


That’s hardcore right there Dub ! Lol


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Brat for breakfast !!!


I had the same thing except no sauerkraut!


----------



## blood on the ground

mark-7mag said:


> I wonder what the rich folks are eating this morning View attachment 955291


Looks great!


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> Cackleberries-n-Conecuh,,
> 
> View attachment 955017




Proof that Conecuh is excellent anytime.  Looks great.







GA1dad said:


> Rib meat biscuits with a little bit of Duke's mayo
> 
> View attachment 955115




Next time I smoke ribs I'm going to do this as well.




mark-7mag said:


> I wonder what the rich folks are eating this morning View attachment 955291




I've always liked that hot sauce.   Avocados go really well with eggs, in my opinion, too.      Looks like a great breakfuss !!!


----------



## Paymaster

Sometimes just a snack for brekfus is gooooood!


----------



## naildrvr

Saw a guy on Triple D's last night deep frying bacon, so I had to give it a go. Soak in water, batter, and fry. Next time I'll add some kinda seasoning before frying. While I was at it I went ahead and deep fried some sausage too. Add 4 eggs with jalapeno and cheese and a splash of Crystal hot sauce and I got breakfuss.


----------



## Patriot44

Looking mighty fine gents. 

Pay, that looks like my breakfast more times than not.


----------



## blood on the ground

naildrvr said:


> Saw a guy on Triple D's last night deep frying bacon, so I had to give it a go. Soak in water, batter, and fry. Next time I'll add some kinda seasoning before frying. While I was at it I went ahead and deep fried some sausage too. Add 4 eggs with jalapeno and cheese and a splash of Crystal hot sauce and I got breakfuss.View attachment 955662


Having some egg with your hot sauce brother? LOL ... Looks mighty fine!


----------



## NCHillbilly

naildrvr said:


> Saw a guy on Triple D's last night deep frying bacon, so I had to give it a go. Soak in water, batter, and fry. Next time I'll add some kinda seasoning before frying. While I was at it I went ahead and deep fried some sausage too. Add 4 eggs with jalapeno and cheese and a splash of Crystal hot sauce and I got breakfuss.View attachment 955662


That looks all kinds of good! Saw that episode, too, and threatened to try it myself.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP brewed up some bacon, jalapeno eggs, sausage, and toast this morning. It was fairly edible.


----------



## GA1dad

A quick bite this morning. Maters and bacon on wheat.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Skillet breakfast.
Start with Conecuh, bacon, onions, and jalapenos:



Add taters, sharp cheddar, Creole seasoning, and an aig:


----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> Skillet breakfast.
> Start with Conecuh, bacon, onions, and jalapenos:
> 
> View attachment 955765
> 
> Add taters, sharp cheddar, Creole seasoning, and an aig:
> 
> View attachment 955766



Holy Cow!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Hillbillybro can whip up some breakfast!


----------



## Dub

One of my bride's favorite breakfuss thangs is a steak-egg-cheese bagel from McDonalds.

They have carmelized onions, butter, eggs, American cheese and steak on a plain bagel.


I had some steak leftover from last night's Pirate Wench cook....and some wheat bagels....so I took a stab at making her a faux McDonalds bagel.

I may be onto something here.  





































She'll never finish it.....but I'm betting that our dogs will help her. 




I had a couple slices of the steak 'n onions with an over-easy egg after a pot of coffee. Good to go and ready for the day.....and night.



I hit the steak with a small bit of Lea & Perrins excellent steak sauce.....breakfuss goodness.  It's not something we ever use for supper steaks, but it's sweet flavor is perfect in the morning.


----------



## naildrvr

That looks all kindsa good Dub, but I'm fraid if hafta douse a little Texas Pete down that peep hole


----------



## Dub

naildrvr said:


> That looks all kindsa good Dub, but I'm fraid if hafta douse a little Texas Pete down that peep hole




Yup.....me, too.

Hawt sauce must be had !!!!


----------



## Patriot44

Dub said:


> One of my bride's favorite breakfuss thangs is a steak-egg-cheese bagel from McDonalds.
> 
> They have carmelized onions, butter, eggs, American cheese and steak on a plain bagel.
> 
> 
> I had some steak leftover from last night's Pirate Wench cook....and some wheat bagels....so I took a stab at making her a faux McDonalds bagel.
> 
> I may be onto something here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll never finish it.....but I'm betting that our dogs will help her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a couple slices of the steak 'n onions with an over-easy egg after a pot of coffee. Good to go and ready for the day.....and night.
> 
> 
> 
> I hit the steak with a small bit of Lea & Perrins excellent steak sauce.....breakfuss goodness.  It's not something we ever use for supper steaks, but it's sweet flavor is perfect in the morning.


I started looking at this around 11am this morning. I just come too..................,mlmlmasfmlk a;slvdv, ...........fdghfdg................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
_______________________________________!


----------



## Dub

Patriot44 said:


> I started looking at this around 11am this morning. I just come too..................,mlmlmasfmlk a;slvdv, ...........fdghfdg................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> _______________________________________!


----------



## JHannah92

Bacon and fried egg biscuits hit the spot this morning! The best thing about not getting up early to hunt is that I can cook breakfast!


----------



## naildrvr

Looks mighty fine! I did my norm (so no pics) with bacon, over easy eggs with cheese, and hot sauce.


----------



## NCHillbilly

naildrvr said:


> Looks mighty fine! I did my norm (so no pics) with bacon, over easy eggs with cheese, and hot sauce.


I like seeing pics of the norm.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP made up some delicious blueberry pancakes, bacon, and sausage. It was mighty good.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Duck club breakfast


----------



## NCHillbilly

Mexican Squealer said:


> Duck club breakfastView attachment 956329


----------



## Patriot44

Mexican Squealer said:


> Duck club breakfastView attachment 956329


That looks awesome!!! 

I was pleasantly surprised when we had our first big breakfast on the Blackstone. You can cook up a feast in like 10 min. I guess when you are cooking everything at once....


----------



## JHannah92

I gots to get me one of those flat tops.


----------



## Paymaster

Dub, we do that with steak all the time. Yours looks great!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Mexican Squealer said:


> Duck club breakfastView attachment 956329


Mighty fine!


----------



## blood on the ground

Simple but good here


----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP made up some delicious blueberry pancakes, bacon, and sausage. It was mighty good.
> 
> View attachment 956322



Seriously craving pancakes now!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

GA1dad said:


> Seriously craving pancakes now!!!


Yeah, those were good. It had been a long time since I had a stack of pancakes. I love that real maple syrup, too.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> One of my bride's favorite breakfuss thangs is a steak-egg-cheese bagel from McDonalds.
> 
> They have carmelized onions, butter, eggs, American cheese and steak on a plain bagel.
> 
> 
> I had some steak leftover from last night's Pirate Wench cook....and some wheat bagels....so I took a stab at making her a faux McDonalds bagel.
> 
> I may be onto something here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll never finish it.....but I'm betting that our dogs will help her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a couple slices of the steak 'n onions with an over-easy egg after a pot of coffee. Good to go and ready for the day.....and night.
> 
> 
> 
> I hit the steak with a small bit of Lea & Perrins excellent steak sauce.....breakfuss goodness.  It's not something we ever use for supper steaks, but it's sweet flavor is perfect in the morning.




Wow,, well played my friend!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> Simple but good hereView attachment 956428


Makes me hongry! Looks like you share my wife and Karl Childers' love of sausage and mustard.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Makes me hongry! Looks like you share my wife and Karl Childers' love of sausage and mustard.


Great combination!


----------



## Patriot44

NCHillbilly said:


> Makes me hongry! Looks like you share my wife and Karl Childers' love of sausage and mustard.





blood on the ground said:


> Great combination!


I cant eat sausage without mustard. It s my favorite condiment.


----------



## Longhorn 16

Leaned a touch to the simple side.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Good brunch for a frigid, snowy, windy morning: Southwestern omelet with bacon, sausage, mushrooms, onions, jalapenos, red peppers, and sharp cheddar. YHFP's delicious homefries. Buttered toast. Mmmmm.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Good brunch for a frigid, snowy, windy morning: Southwestern omelet with bacon, sausage, mushrooms, onions, jalapenos, red peppers, and sharp cheddar. YHFP's delicious homefries. Buttered toast. Mmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 956448
> 
> View attachment 956449




It simply can't get better looking than this plate right here.

Perfection achieved right there !!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Good brunch for a frigid, snowy, windy morning: Southwestern omelet with bacon, sausage, mushrooms, onions, jalapenos, red peppers, and sharp cheddar. YHFP's delicious homefries. Buttered toast. Mmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 956448
> 
> View attachment 956449


That had to be good!


----------



## dawg

Wow.......looks great NC


----------



## naildrvr

Whatchall got goin on this cool morning? I started with a strong pot of 8o'clock, 3 over easy and some roll sausage that my Mama gave me. Splashed on a little Crystal hot sauce and called it done.


----------



## NCHillbilly

naildrvr said:


> Whatchall got goin on this cool morning? I started with a strong pot of 8o'clock, 3 over easy and some roll sausage that my Mama gave me. Splashed on a little Crystal hot sauce and called it done.View attachment 956961


Oh, yeah! I like me some eggs with my hot sauce and black pepper, too.


----------



## blood on the ground

naildrvr said:


> Whatchall got goin on this cool morning? I started with a strong pot of 8o'clock, 3 over easy and some roll sausage that my Mama gave me. Splashed on a little Crystal hot sauce and called it done.View attachment 956961


You nail it every time drvr ! Pun intended?


----------



## Dub

naildrvr said:


> Whatchall got goin on this cool morning? I started with a strong pot of 8o'clock, 3 over easy and some roll sausage that my Mama gave me. Splashed on a little Crystal hot sauce and called it done.View attachment 956961





I like how you are rolling today.  That looks great.

A couple over easy with some hawt sauce & sausage would be right on time.

Haven't eaten yet today......and not 'cause I'm intentionally fasting or anything....just been too lazy after night shift to get up and make anything other than strong coffee.....8 O'clock Columbian Peaks whole beans....ground up and brewed.  Good flavor.


Gonna make a mess of seafood in a little while.


----------



## naildrvr

Thanks folks, it shore was good. I'm about ready for something else right now, but I guess I'll wait till suppa time.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Running a day behind. Here's what YHFP brewed up yesterday morning: Sausage biscuits and eggs, biscuits and sausage gravy.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Southwestern omelet with jalapenos, red peppers, mushrooms, onions, and stuff, hashbrowns, toast. Delicious.


----------



## Dub

Normally on the morning after a Tex-Mex supper I'll do something like breakfast burritos and incorporate the leftovers.

Had the luxury of having the day off work this Monday and wanted to wake up my bride with something decidedly different than Messican, which, she's grown tired of.



A pot of strong coffee for me and some homemade biscuits for her.   Teenage T-Rex came through and knocked off few himself.

Two things that are seldom "leftover" round this hacienda.........
1) Coffee     2) biscuits

















The misshapen one in the corner is made from the last part of the dough and is always given to the dogs.  They love 'em, too.


----------



## naildrvr

Woke up this morning with a bad sore throat and congested , so I thought I would just take me a day for me. Got all the kids situated and came back home with a breakfuss plan. Scrambled sausage with extra sage, red peppa flakes, and black peppa. Down in there somewheres they is 3 over easy and topped off with Crystal hot sauce. All that will be chased with some good strong 8 o'clock coffee 
I'm gonna get this throat feeling better somehow!


----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP made up some delicious blueberry pancakes, bacon, and sausage. It was mighty good.
> 
> View attachment 956322




So help me I have been craving pancakes since you posted this. Finally gonna scratch that itch tomorrow!!! I know I've got the bacon right,,, probably pretty close on the sausage too.


----------



## naildrvr

Can't wait to see this one unfold.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

I fixed me a Sausage, Egg and Cheese Grit Bowl this morning. It was very good!


----------



## jiminbogart

Same as most day. 1 pack of plain oatmeal with pecan halves and dried cranberries. 
I'd rather eat a real breakfast.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Heart-healthy meal this morning.

Bacon, Conecuh, onions, and jalapenos getting happy in the cast iron:




Taters browning in the bacon grease:



Everybody back in the pan, with some sharp cheddar and Creole seasoning:



Drop a runny aig on top, and this is pretty durn good:


----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> Heart-healthy meal this morning.
> 
> Bacon, Conecuh, onions, and jalapenos getting happy in the cast iron:
> 
> View attachment 957852
> 
> 
> Taters browning in the bacon grease:
> 
> View attachment 957853
> 
> Everybody back in the pan, with some sharp cheddar and Creole seasoning:
> 
> View attachment 957854
> 
> Drop a runny aig on top, and this is pretty durn good:
> 
> View attachment 957855



Oh my,,, that is a championship breakfast right there!!!


Well my pancakes were absolutely as good as I had imagined!! It has been years and years since I've had them,, but man oh man did they bring back childhood memories!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Those look great!


----------



## blood on the ground

Man 


NCHillbilly said:


> Heart-healthy meal this morning.
> 
> Bacon, Conecuh, onions, and jalapenos getting happy in the cast iron:
> 
> View attachment 957852
> 
> 
> Taters browning in the bacon grease:
> 
> View attachment 957853
> 
> Everybody back in the pan, with some sharp cheddar and Creole seasoning:
> 
> View attachment 957854
> 
> Drop a runny aig on top, and this is pretty durn good:
> 
> View attachment 957855


Good gosh! That looks fantastic!


----------



## Dub

Some Jimmy Dean Hot, hashbrowns & eggs this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub, that is a plate of goodness right there! 

YHFP made up some biscuits, sausage, and jalapeno eggs this morning, along with some steak she had leftover from last night. It was downright delicious.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Dub, that is a plate of goodness right there!
> 
> YHFP made up some biscuits, sausage, and jalapeno eggs this morning, along with some steak she had leftover from last night. It was downright delicious.
> 
> View attachment 957915
> 
> View attachment 957916





Now that right there is about the most delicious breakfast I have ever seen.

Flavors had to be top notch !!!


----------



## ambush80

I soaked some chicken in pickle juice and Valentina over night and dredged it in heavily seasoned flour.  This is how I'll do it from now on.


----------



## Dub

ambush80 said:


> I soaked some chicken in pickle juice and Valentina over night and dredged it in heavily seasoned flour.  This is how I'll do it from now on.
> View attachment 957919





Genius at work !!!!!!!!!!!!




That looks super.    Reminds me of BoJangles & Chic-Fit-A combined into one bite.


----------



## ambush80

Dub said:


> Genius at work !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks super.    Reminds me of BoJangles & Chic-Fit-A combined into one bite.




It's my belief that commercial chicken uses some kind of additive that makes the crust cling more durably to the meat.  Despite that difference, I can't see myself ever buying any commercial chicken ever again.


----------



## JHannah92

NCHillbilly said:


> Heart-healthy meal this morning.
> 
> Bacon, Conecuh, onions, and jalapenos getting happy in the cast iron:
> 
> View attachment 957852
> 
> 
> Taters browning in the bacon grease:
> 
> View attachment 957853
> 
> Everybody back in the pan, with some sharp cheddar and Creole seasoning:
> 
> View attachment 957854
> 
> Drop a runny aig on top, and this is pretty durn good:
> 
> View attachment 957855


That's about as good looking a breakfast plate as I've seen on here. Dang.


----------



## JHannah92

Kept it simple this morning. Sausage and cheesy scrambled eggs.


----------



## blood on the ground

JHannah92 said:


> Kept it simple this morning. Sausage and cheesy scrambled eggs. View attachment 957923


Simple works man!


----------



## blood on the ground

My simple was delicious


----------



## naildrvr

Opened up this day with 3 over easy, left over taters with a dob of pimiento cheese, and a few strips of Applewood smoked bacon. And of course topped off with habanero sea salt, black peppa, and Crystal hot sauce.


----------



## Dub

naildrvr said:


> Opened up this day with 3 over easy, left over taters with a dob of pimiento cheese, and a few strips of Applewood smoked bacon. And of course topped off with habanero sea salt, black peppa, and Crystal hot sauce.View attachment 958128



Man, that looks all kinds of good !!!

It's after noon and I've yet to eat today.

Wife and I will be running some errands in a few.....hoping there is a meal upcoming in this outing.   I'm now leaning towards a place that serves breakfast foodz all day after seeing that plate.  

You nailed it all....especially that bacon.

I've sucked at cooking bacon......figured out it wasn't always the archer but it was the arrow......the flimsy nonstick coated pan that I've used is poor on heat retention and evens.   The cast iron works like a champ, but I don't currently have a skilled that is large enough to hold bacon strips.   Next time I'm at Academy or Cabela's that will be remedied.


----------



## naildrvr

Dub, cast iron is the cats meow when it comes to bacon. That was actually cooked in a cast iron dutch oven that I had left sitting on the stove. It wasn't big enough but it worked nonetheless  In fact, everything was cooked in it.


----------



## Dub

naildrvr said:


> Dub, cast iron is the cats meow when it comes to bacon. That was actually cooked in a cast iron dutch oven that I had left sitting on the stove. It wasn't big enough but it worked nonetheless  In fact, everything was cooked in it.





10" cast iron skillet used for yesterday's breakfast cooking.


I was planning on doing Moink balls (Moo + Oink = frozen cooked meatballs from the store topped with bacon, rib rub and then later on some bbq sauce).   This call for 1/4 slices of bacon.

So....I cut the bacon pack in 1/2 and used part for breakfast.   Fit the skillet perfectly and then followed up with the sausage and eggs.

Breakfast burritos & breakfast eggrolls resulted.   Bride preferred the burritos...I thought the eggrolls were the best.  


The skillet worked like a champ as you said.  Even heat...no hot spots.  Gotta get a larger skillet so I an do the full length stuff.  I don't think I'll go back with another Stargazer (they now have a 12").  The cooking surface is glass smooth.....but the handle hyoooge and gets in the way on the stove when there are other pans in use.  I may just roll with another larger Lodge.  Easy to find and they work well.  Gonna kick it around some.





























The frozen microwave steamer rice was awesome as a side.  The edamame and peppers were delicious.  Hearty stuff with some good protein & fiber.







This morning's breakfast finished off the last of the taco shells....thankfully. 



Lodge skillet again.....heated the shells with cheese in it as it was coming up to temp, then scrambled the eggs in the skillet with some olive oil, bacon bits, salt & pepper.



Habanero-Hot Rotel & grated queso cheese on top and it was on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Dub

Early start this morning. 










One difference this time was the addition of bacon bits prior to the eggs going in.  Tasty enhancement.


----------



## blood on the ground

Heat'em up and eat'em up burritos this morning


----------



## blood on the ground

Top shelf here this morning


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> Top shelf here this morningView attachment 958613


Oh, my, that looks great!


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Oh, my, that looks great!


We share the love for the jalapenos I think.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Made some southwestern omelets yesterday, with YHFP's homefries:



This morning, YHFP made up sausage biscuits and jalapeenyer eggs:


----------



## naildrvr

Woke up hongry this morning, so I set out to cure the problem. Pancakes, homemade sausage, and fried sweet taters. Chased it with a good cup of 8o'clock coffee.My little buddy Jesse James enjoyed his pancakes and sweet taters!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Man, you starving me with those pancakes! My wife is gonna make some here eventually, but she done got locked into a (seemingly) 10-hour-long movie about the life and times of Ray Charles.


----------



## NCHillbilly

My blueberry pancakes were good!


----------



## naildrvr

I gotta try my hand at makin' blueberry pancakes. Those look good.


----------



## NCHillbilly

naildrvr said:


> I gotta try my hand at makin' blueberry pancakes. Those look good.


Get you some Krust-eaze blueberry pancake mix, 

I do like making the real thing in late summer sometimes when the wild blueberries get ripe here.


----------



## blood on the ground

naildrvr said:


> I gotta try my hand at makin' blueberry pancakes. Those look good.


They do look good don't they


----------



## blood on the ground

Run of the mill here... Dang good!


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> Run of the mill here... Dang good!View attachment 959413


Nothing run of the mill about that! Those taters look perfect, too.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 959415


Jalapenos and eggs are a flavor made made in heaven. Is that jelly homemade?


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> Jalapenos and eggs are a flavor made made in heaven. Is that jelly homemade?


Yep, homemade muscadine.


----------



## GA1dad

Been craving biscuits,,, took the time this morning


----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> Been craving biscuits,,, took the time this morning
> 
> View attachment 959417
> 
> View attachment 959418


Biscuit perfection my friend


----------



## Dub

A pot of coffee enjoyed on a day off......and then some tasty eats to to get the day started off well.
































Cheesy eggs were right on time with the habanero sauce.


----------



## GA1dad

Had three biscuits left from the last batch, but they were getting kinda dry. The gravy took care of that problem.


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> Had three biscuits left from the last batch, but they were getting kinda dry. The gravy took care of that problem.
> 
> View attachment 960119




I'll bet that hit the spot perfectly.



Looks mighty good.     Do you have a take-out window ???


----------



## ambush80

GA1dad said:


> Had three biscuits left from the last batch, but they were getting kinda dry. The gravy took care of that problem.
> 
> View attachment 960119



Gravy fixes almost everything.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Do you have a take-out window ???



Nope,,, no take out window, but if you ever make your way up here I'm sure we can clear a seat so you can "dine in".


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## blood on the ground

Mine... A little boring


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 960182





Biscuit perfection right there !








blood on the ground said:


> Mine... A little boringView attachment 960183



You jazzed up good, though.  Pepper & hot sauce are always winners. 




Did some breakfuss burgers this morning.


























And for the caffeine goodness.......


----------



## GA1dad

blood on the ground said:


> Mine... A little boringView attachment 960183




Now that is an interesting start to the day,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> Now that is an interesting start to the day,,,,


You no likey boiled egg?


----------



## Dub

Tennessee Pride Hot....is just that....hawt.   Just the thing to wake me up this morning.

Nabbed a pair of them before son shows up and kills off the rest. 











A cheddar omelet and a rushed biscuit that would've benefited from an additional few minutes in the oven....but everything else was ready and I was in a hurry.


----------



## JHannah92

Simple goodness from Sunday morning.


----------



## Longhorn 16

I need to get my fat butt out of bed earlier to keep up with y’all. This thread reminds me of my missed opportunity.


----------



## Dub

Well......long shift at werk yessaday....too tired to eat dinner last night.

Slept like a log and woke up early today....got my coffee rolling and didn't take long to realize I was hongry.

Leftover chicken enchiladas were in the fridge.  Not sure what goes into real deal huevos rancheros.......but I figured I'd make a fast rendition.....with nothing more than a pair of  reheated enchiladas...cut in half and then each section topped with over easy rooster bullets and dosed up with some fire sauce.












It didn't look all that appealing....but it sure 'nuff ate good.

As luck would have it afterwards....ran across a proper huevos rancheros recipe on youtubes from Cowboy Kent Rollins.  As soon as I can get my hands on some dry ancho chilis I'll be making a batch of that sauce and doing it up right.


Gonna enjoy the day off with the family today and consider something good for later on this evening.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> Well......long shift at werk yessaday....too tired to eat dinner last night.
> 
> Slept like a log and woke up early today....got my coffee rolling and didn't take long to realize I was hongry.
> 
> Leftover chicken enchiladas were in the fridge.  Not sure what goes into real deal huevos rancheros.......but I figured I'd make a fast rendition.....with nothing more than a pair of  reheated enchiladas...cut in half and then each section topped with over easy rooster bullets and dosed up with some fire sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't look all that appealing....but it sure 'nuff ate good.
> 
> As luck would have it afterwards....ran across a proper huevos rancheros recipe on youtubes from Cowboy Kent Rollins.  As soon as I can get my hands on some dry ancho chilis I'll be making a batch of that sauce and doing it up right.
> 
> 
> Gonna enjoy the day off with the family today and consider something good for later on this evening.


Man, that looks good!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Fired up the Blackstone this morning and made some cherrywood bacon, Tennessee Pride, eggs, hash browns, and fried Texas toast.


----------



## GA1dad

blood on the ground said:


> You no likey boiled egg?



Oh no,,, Daddy likey boiled eggs just fine. Coworkers might not likey if I ate four of them for breakfast.


----------



## Dub

Tuesday morning eats.  

First day off and I intended to sleep way late.....woke up before 5:00am and had to get moving. 

Nursed a pot of coffee and then transitioned to breakfast making.


Tennessee Pride Hot & some biscuits.
























Should be fit to eat so I can take my Authur-I-tis pill and get that WD-40 working in my joints.


----------



## Dub

Up early.....enjoyed some coffee and caught up on the news.




Breakfast for the tribe this morning was some tasty smoked sausage, hash browns & a hyooge omelette  with pepper jack, American and a couple different salsas in it.


















Didn't take folks long to wake up once this stuff began cooking.  Was really tasty.


----------



## Dub

Pre-Breakfuss...........


----------



## blood on the ground

Oh my!?


----------



## Dub

Wile was ill as a snake last night for some reason.


Figured I'd see if I could at least get her day started off right this morning.



Got a skillet of proper onion gravy simmering.


Dosed it up nicely with course ground pepper and other spices.











Once it thickened up some, I dropped the leftover cubed steak from last night's dinner in there and let it heat up and get fit to eat.










As the steak 'n gravy simmered along.....got some biscuits readied up.












Got her a pair hooked up and delivered for a breakfast in bed.  Wasn't sure how much she'd eat...so I made sure there was plenty + some extra onion gravy.

















Was met with smiles and thank you's.    Maybe today will be a better day. 












Now.....time to get my plate and take that Aurthur-I-Tis pill.


----------



## blood on the ground

OH MY! Again!


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Wile was ill as a snake last night for some reason.
> 
> 
> Figured I'd see if I could at least get her day started off right this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Got a skillet of proper onion gravy simmering.
> 
> 
> Dosed it up nicely with course ground pepper and other spices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it thickened up some, I dropped the leftover cubed steak from last night's dinner in there and let it heat up and get fit to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the steak 'n gravy simmered along.....got some biscuits readied up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got her a pair hooked up and delivered for a breakfast in bed.  Wasn't sure how much she'd eat...so I made sure there was plenty + some extra onion gravy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was met with smiles and thank you's.    Maybe today will be a better day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.....time to get my plate and take that Aurthur-I-Tis pill.




Heck Yeah Brother!!!! That's some fine looking breakfast fare right there!!!!


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> Heck Yeah Brother!!!! That's some fine looking breakfast fare right there!!!!




Thanks, JD.


It was purty decent eats.   

Skipped out on lunch....about to jump on some dinner here soon.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Southwestern omelet topped with maters, green onions and cilantro, hash browns and Texas toast. Pretty good.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Southwestern omelet topped with maters, green onions and cilantro, hash browns and Texas toast. Pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 961706




That looks awesome.

I need to try cilantro one one sometime soon.  Super looking plate !!


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Southwestern omelet topped with maters, green onions and cilantro, hash browns and Texas toast. Pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 961706


Outstanding sir!!! Wow I got to have one of those!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## naildrvr

Good Sunday morning. Starting the day with a few over easy, Applewood smoked bacon, and taters. Hope it's a fine day for y'all


----------



## blood on the ground

naildrvr said:


> Good Sunday morning. Starting the day with a few over easy, Applewood smoked bacon, and taters. Hope it's a fine day for y'allView attachment 962566


What a great start to the day!


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP's semi-world-famous leftover steak and Conecuh hash with a runny aig on top and some cathead biscuits:


----------



## Dub

Tennessee Pride Hot....fast becoming my favorite breakfuss sausage.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Tennessee Pride Hot....fast becoming my favorite breakfuss sausage.


Y'all killin it!


----------



## blood on the ground

Bacon taters and scrambled aigs!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Bacon taters and scrambled aigs!View attachment 963250





Heck yes....taters with bacon cook up in 'em.....and jalapeños in eggs !!!


Bamsucka !!!!


----------



## Dub

Yessaday's sillet omelettes.....wid bacon cooked up in 'em, too.   


I'm gonna get a better skillet for omelettes when I see one.


Hit these up with Mrs Cambell's Vidalia relish & three cheeses.   Habanero-jalapeno pepper jack on my toast.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Yessaday's sillet omelettes.....wid bacon cooked up in 'em, too.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna get a better skillet for omelettes when I see one.
> 
> 
> Hit these up with Mrs Cambell's Vidalia relish & three cheeses.   Habanero-jalapeno pepper jack on my toast.


Yessir.. Great way to start the day!


----------



## Dub

naildrvr said:


> Good Sunday morning. Starting the day with a few over easy, Applewood smoked bacon, and taters. Hope it's a fine day for y'allView attachment 962566





That's some super bacon.....nice thick cut hearty stuff.

Great looking breakfuss !!!






NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP's semi-world-famous leftover steak and Conecuh hash with a runny aig on top and some cathead biscuits:
> 
> View attachment 962583




Now that's the kind of hash I like.....the breakfast version.

I'm not a fan of the bbq-stew version.

Looks super with those over-easy eggs on top.


----------



## JSnake

No pics but I fried three eggs, topped em with some sargento shredded messican cheese. Tossed some sliced up leftover asparagus in the butter and put it all in a steamed tortilla with Frank's honey garlic sauce. Unorthodox but good!


----------



## Dub

Lazy late breakfast this morning.

The leftover dirty rice was even better for breakfast.   Make this batch with Tennessee Pride Hot sausage and added a small can of Rotel (milld version).  It's got a perfect amount of spice/heat this way that everyone seemed to enjoy.   I tend to overpower heat on some stuff I cook....glad I went more moderate this time.
































Wife liked the honey drizzled apples.





T-Rex and skipped the apples and went with more of the habanero-jalapeno pepper jack cheese toast.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Lazy late breakfast this morning.
> 
> The leftover dirty rice was even better for breakfast.   Make this batch with Tennessee Pride Hot sausage and added a small can of Rotel (milld version).  It's got a perfect amount of spice/heat this way that everyone seemed to enjoy.   I tend to overpower heat on some stuff I cook....glad I went more moderate this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife liked the honey drizzled apples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-Red and skipped the apples and went with more of the habanero-jalapeno pepper jack cheese toast.


Does that cheese pack a punch or does it have pepper flavor with minimal heat?


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Does that cheese pack a punch or does it have pepper flavor with minimal heat?




It's lazy on the font end....then it protests with a slow rumble a bit later.

Good stuff.


----------



## GA1dad

A little Conecuh love this morning.


----------



## Dub

Getting some breakfuss cooked up for the tribe this morning....stumbled into something that turned into a hyooge hit.....Vidalia goodness for the eggs.


























The kitchen was smelling purty dang good after the coffee was brewed and the stuff started sizzlin'.      Interested parties were close underfoot.








































The omelets were simply loaded with cheddar and then hit with the onions.  The flavor was great.  I'd shaken some Tajín seasoning on top of the onions already.













Should hold 'till this evening.


----------



## naildrvr

Dub said:


> Getting some breakfuss cooked up for the tribe this morning....stumbled into something that turned into a hyooge hit.....Vidalia goodness for the eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen was smelling purty dang good after the coffee was brewed and the stuff started sizzlin'.      Interested parties were close underfoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The omelets were simply loaded with cheddar and then hit with the onions.  The flavor was great.  I'd shaken some Tajín seasoning on top of the onions already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should hold 'till this evening.


I've done onions that same exact way and man they are delicious.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Getting some breakfuss cooked up for the tribe this morning....stumbled into something that turned into a hyooge hit.....Vidalia goodness for the eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen was smelling purty dang good after the coffee was brewed and the stuff started sizzlin'.      Interested parties were close underfoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The omelets were simply loaded with cheddar and then hit with the onions.  The flavor was great.  I'd shaken some Tajín seasoning on top of the onions already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should hold 'till this evening.


To me onion goes great with breakfast! My family thinks I'm crazy for eating onion with eggs. Who cares!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> To me onion goes great with breakfast! My family thinks I'm crazy for eating onion with eggs. Who cares!




I'm getting ready to grind some beans and make a pot of java.......then after a while I'll get around to more onions, peppers and eggs.  Think I'll make some breakfast burritos.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub, I may have to try that. I make ‘em up like that for burgers,  never tried it for breakfast. 

About to go check the catfish jugs here. Gonna fire up the blackstone at the shack when we get back in.


----------



## naildrvr

I've already had a pot of 8o'clock and a honeybun and made the 2 hour drive to Dublin


----------



## naildrvr

NCHillbilly said:


> Dub, I may have to try that. I make ‘em up like that for burgers,  never tried it for breakfast.
> 
> About to go check the catfish jugs here. Gonna fire up the blackstone at the shack when we get back in.


I'll be on the lookout for fried catfish in the Saturday suppa thread


----------



## Dub

naildrvr said:


> I've already had a pot of 8o'clock and a honeybun and made the 2 hour drive to Dublin



8 O'Clock beans were what I used this morning.

First cup   going down smoove and cutting through this dang congestion. 





naildrvr said:


> I'll be on the lookout for fried catfish in the Saturday suppa thread




I'm getting you are right on target, there.  



Oyster Po'boys gonna be had here at some point.


----------



## Dub

Breakfuss fa-heaters here this morning.

Nothing too spicy....just onions & peppers with a shot of low sodium AP seasoning + herbs de Provence.   Left a little crunch in peppers that came through when biting into the wheat tortillas.

Eggs had a good dose of queso cooked into them.  My plate did get a couple shakes of Crystal goodness.  

Birdseye Steamer pack came in handy.  Those things are excellent.






















Breakfast took no time to actually make....as the onions were doing there thing while coffee was enjoyed. 


I think we'll fight off starving until evening eats are made.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Getting some breakfuss cooked up for the tribe this morning....stumbled into something that turned into a hyooge hit.....Vidalia goodness for the eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen was smelling purty dang good after the coffee was brewed and the stuff started sizzlin'.      Interested parties were close underfoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The omelets were simply loaded with cheddar and then hit with the onions.  The flavor was great.  I'd shaken some Tajín seasoning on top of the onions already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should hold 'till this evening.



Man,,, I slept in this morning,,, haven't finished first cup of java yet. Now my stomach is screaming at me,,, shoulda never have opened this thread.


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> Man,,, I slept in this morning,,, haven't finished first cup of java yet. Now my stomach is screaming at me,,, shoulda never have opened this thread.







I know that feeling.

Nice to sleep in and recover from the workweek.


Dang pollen is keeping me off the grill lately....though something is gonna have to be cooked outdoors soon.


----------



## Dub

Up early this morning....watched a great movie on Netflix.....Triple Frontier.  Retired special ops guys reuniting for a final mission.  Great plot.  Solid cast.

Some of the scenes were visually amazing.....awesome scenery.
















All the movie watching had me pushed on time....wife woke up and wanted some breakfuss.....and I was sorta ready for some myself.


Our oldest dog rode shotgun with me on a run for some b-e-c croissants & bagels.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Up early this morning....watched a great movie on Netflix.....Triple Frontier.  Retired special ops guys reuniting for a final mission.  Great plot.  Solid cast.
> 
> Some of the scenes were visually amazing.....awesome scenery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the movie watching had me pushed on time....wife woke up and wanted some breakfuss.....and I was sorta ready for some myself.
> 
> 
> Our oldest dog rode shotgun with me on a run for some b-e-c croissants & bagels.



I've been holding off, saving that movie for the right time,,, but it's on my list. The new Kevin Costner/Woody Harrelson movie "The Highwaymen" has my interest too. Well I got up early this morning and whipped up some omelets for the wife and I. They got the job done. Now gotta jump on some chores.


----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> I've been holding off, saving that movie for the right time,,, but it's on my list. The new Kevin Costner/Woody Harrelson movie "The Highwaymen" has my interest too. Well I got up early this morning and whipped up some omelets for the wife and I. They got the job done. Now gotta jump on some chores.
> 
> View attachment 964113


Cheesy goodness right there


----------



## Dub

A little late morning birdwatching and coffee sipping while things came together for breakfast.









Some hot version in a skillet.









Fired up another shallow skillet and did up some eggs, maters & queso.


----------



## naildrvr

Lookin' good sir!!!


----------



## Dub

Wife and I were watching something on television the other day and an iHop commercial came on.  She commented about how good it looked.  I agreed the omelets looked great....especially their Colorado version (pulled pork on it...why they name it that is beyond me).    She said..."No...the pancakes are what look great".   

"Yuck", I told her.   Their "endless" pancakes advertisement is unappealing to me.  Pancakes are okay....something I want once or twice a year. 


Well...my lukewarm feelings on the grub notwithstanding this morning's breakfuss for the tribe was banana pancakes & little sausages. 

I'll have to admit....the first couple bites were really good but couldn't finish my plate.  The  dogs are gonna love 'em.

The tribe was way more enthusiastic about them.  Glad they liked them.


----------



## blood on the ground

This dog will hunt! Fried backstrap, eggs and biscuits..


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> Wife and I were watching something on television the other day and an iHop commercial came on.  She commented about how good it looked.  I agreed the omelets looked great....especially their Colorado version (pulled pork on it...why they name it that is beyond me).    She said..."No...the pancakes are what look great".
> 
> "Yuck", I told her.   Their "endless" pancakes advertisement is unappealing to me.  Pancakes are okay....something I want once or twice a year.
> 
> 
> Well...my lukewarm feelings on the grub notwithstanding this morning's breakfuss for the tribe was banana pancakes & little sausages.
> 
> I'll have to admit....the first couple bites were really good but couldn't finish my plate.  The  dogs are gonna love 'em.
> 
> The tribe was way more enthusiastic about them.  Glad they liked them.


Never tried nanners in pancakes, but those look good!


blood on the ground said:


> This dog will hunt! Fried backstrap, eggs and biscuits..View attachment 964986View attachment 964987View attachment 964988


It just doesn't get any better than that, I don't think! 

Wife is cooking right now, starving me to death.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Never tried nanners in pancakes, but those look good!
> 
> It just doesn't get any better than that, I don't think!
> 
> Wife is cooking right now, starving me to death.


I love it and fortunately my wife and daughter love it also. 

P.s. ... You ain't starving?


----------



## NCHillbilly

This was pretty durn good:


----------



## Dub

Had a leisure morning off.  

Wife received some significantly encouraging medical news yesterday afternoon that had us both extremely grateful and we both sleep wonderfully last night.  

Up this morning and enjoyed a glorious sunrise sipping coffee and playing with the dogs.  Once I could hear her stirring around upstairs, I knew it was my que to fire up the skillets and get some breakfast ready.  

She'd told me last night before nodding off that she'd had enough of the bran cereal and fruit for breakfasts and wanted "the stuff I normally made"  

So....cheddar biscuits (with a small bit of mayo), scrambled eggs with S&P-queso-cheddar and Tennessee Pride Hot (mine got a large dose of yellow mustard on top).

Simple, basic, huge flavors and not bran cereal. 










I wanted to hit the eggs with jalapeño & other goodness, but she's averse to anything more warm than a bell pepper right now.


----------



## mark-7mag

Anyone else ever eat greens with breakfast?


----------



## Dub

mark-7mag said:


> Anyone else ever eat greens with breakfast? View attachment 965367




Looks  great, Mark.

Yup....on occasion we will have guacamole with our eggs.  Great flavors in the morning.


----------



## Dub

Bran cereal, fruit and protein shakes for breakfast on the next three mornings due to work.


Today, though....had fun cooking some morning eats for my hungry family.  Sure is nice seeing them sleep in and have some relaxing time off from school, work, etc.  Enjoyed my pre-dawn coffee and hanging out with the dogs.
































Made a concession for the wife.....Jimmy Dean Sage was used this morning.  It's okay...but zero heat.


----------



## NCHillbilly

mark-7mag said:


> Anyone else ever eat greens with breakfast? View attachment 965367


Yep. I usually put so many jalapenos in my eggs that they look green.


----------



## No peekin

Gravy and biscuits with wild hog sausage and a dash of pepper.


----------



## blood on the ground

No peekin said:


> Gravy and biscuits with wild hog sausage and a dash of pepper.
> View attachment 965587


Dangitman!


----------



## model88_308

Easy, but tasty.... A couple of small sausage patties on a toasted bagel, covered in a rare, exotic combination of sauces... Yep, ketchup and hot sauce.


----------



## PopPop

Ran out of milk for the Cheerios, I hate it when that happens, I just hate it!
On to plan B
It was tolerable.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Oh yeah! 

Me and YHFP working on some brunch here. 

Found a handful of early morels turkey hunting yesterday:





To be continued....


----------



## Longhorn 16

Bacon and Jalapeño eggs for a rainy day lunch.


----------



## naildrvr

PopPop said:


> Ran out of milk for the Cheerios, I hate it when that happens, I just hate it!
> On to plan BView attachment 965728
> It was tolerable.


I'd bypass a whole cereal buffet to get to that plate!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Dub

Ya'll got it going on up in here.......bigtime.

Slept in on my morning off today.  Woke up in time to get a pot of strong java made and some breakfast ready for everyone before they were off to classes.

Broke out the Freakshow (name my son gave to the ginormous skillet) and got some bacon going....and some JD Sage in another.















I've had a pile of "favorite" coffee mugs over the years....but this one has made it through without being chipped, cracked, dropped, etc.  My son gave it to me at least 10 years ago.  ...when the zombie popularity started ramping up.









Used a shallow fajita-skillet to cook some cheesy eggs with garlic.  They slid right onto a plate with ease.  Makes for a perfect thickness for bacon-egg-cheese biscuits.

























Gotta love cast iron cooking.  They get cleaned up immediately after use and put away as soon as they cool off.  Great heat retention and even surface temps...even on my cruddy electric stove.  


Hope everyone has a great day today.  I've got some yard work to take care of.  Gonna have to brew up some iced tea for enjoying after the yard work is done.


----------



## blood on the ground

Its a good thing we all aint neighbors.... I know I'd be 3x as fat as I am now!


----------



## naildrvr

Hooked myself up with some Hillbilly inspired scrambled eggs with jalapenos, onions, garlic, and cheese. These rascals were some kinda good.


----------



## hopper

No peekin said:


> Gravy and biscuits with wild hog sausage and a dash of pepper.
> View attachment 965587


If that was a dash, I hate to see a smidgen


----------



## NCHillbilly

hopper said:


> If that was a dash, I hate to see a smidgen


That looks just right to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## hopper

NCHillbilly said:


> That looks just right to me.


It does look good.


----------



## blood on the ground

Eggs with excitement added


----------



## NCHillbilly

Man, those look good!


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Man, those look good!


Store bought pepper but was packing some heat! My mouth was like??


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Peeler crab, few scallops and two runny eggs...


----------



## blood on the ground

Mexican Squealer said:


> Peeler crab, few scallops and two runny eggs...View attachment 966456


Interesting combo but I would surely sample it until it's gone!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Mexican Squealer said:


> Peeler crab, few scallops and two runny eggs...View attachment 966456


Never had anything like that for breakfast, but I'd sure give it a try!

Actually, I have never had an opportunity to eat a soft-shell crab, but always wanted to try some.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 966468
> 
> View attachment 966469


I would love to wake up to that plate of food!


----------



## Dub

Ugly looking breakfast....but it'll eat good.   
























Breakfast in bed for the wife.....she was like a little kid with her happy grin.   Made my day right there !!!



That hot version of the sausage really comes through wonderfully with hit with a little syrup.  Mighty tasty.


----------



## ambush80

Dub said:


> Ugly looking breakfast....but it'll eat good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast in bed for the wife.....she was like a little kid with her happy grin.   Made my day right there !!!
> 
> 
> 
> That hot version of the sausage really comes through wonderfully with hit with a little syrup.  Mighty tasty.



How'd you make the pancakes look like that?  They're kinda cool.


----------



## Dub

ambush80 said:


> How'd you make the pancakes look like that?  They're kinda cool.




It sure wasn't intentional. 

I'm guessing I had too much water in the batter.  


I'd drop a small slice of butter in the skillet and as soon as it melted the batter was poured in.   It seemed to follow atop the flow of butter.  

I was using a ginormous skillet in hopes that I'd be able to get 3 at a time running in there.


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


> Breakfast in bed for the wife.....she was like a little kid with her happy grin.   Made my day right there !!!



That's what it's all about right there!! Happy for the both of you!!


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> That's what it's all about right there!! Happy for the both of you!!




Thanks, brother.  The simple joys in life are the ones that mean the most to me.  None of us know how long God will grant us to walk this Earth.....each day is a blessing.  If I kicked the bucket tomorrow, I'd go a happy man.  Family will be well covered financially and our son is on a great trajectory and has an amazing girlfriend who he is mighty serious about.


I keep it going yet another morning today.  Got her grinning with some grub she approved of.

When the idea of this morning's breakfuss was hatched....my son wasn't too enthused....said he wanted to stick with the basic favorite sausage biscuit with mustard.


Toss a pair of Mrs. B's biscuits in the oven for him.









JD Hot was cooked along with some eggs that had peppers, onions and maters in them.

















I left a few of the patties in the skillet a bit longer in order to really crisp up the bottom side of them.  That's how I like sausage when served in a burrito.




Used these wraps that we've become mighty fond of.  Much better flavor than standard flour version and a bit more healthy.


I'm serious on the flavor opinion....everyone in the family likes them way better.
















I'd dropped some shredded cheese into the skillet with the eggs....stirred it in and made the wraps with the crispy sausage in them.










Got my wife's and my own made and cleared outa the kitchen.


Son killed his biscuits and then jumped into the burrito game, too. 


Great morning.  Chilling.  Sipping coffee.....reading 1911 forums and now breakfast is had.

Time to get productive.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Thanks, brother.  The simple joys in life are the ones that mean the most to me.  None of us know how long God will grant us to walk this Earth.....each day is a blessing.  If I kicked the bucket tomorrow, I'd go a happy man.  Family will be well covered financially and our son is on a great trajectory and has an amazing girlfriend who he is mighty serious about.
> 
> 
> I keep it going yet another morning today.  Got her grinning with some grub she approved of.
> 
> When the idea of this morning's breakfuss was hatched....my son wasn't too enthused....said he wanted to stick with the basic favorite sausage biscuit with mustard.
> 
> 
> Toss a pair of Mrs. B's biscuits in the oven for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JD Hot was cooked along with some eggs that had peppers, onions and maters in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left a few of the patties in the skillet a bit longer in order to really crisp up the bottom side of them.  That's how I like sausage when served in a burrito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used these wraps that we've become mighty fond of.  Much better flavor than standard flour version and a bit more healthy.
> 
> 
> I'm serious on the flavor opinion....everyone in the family likes them way better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd dropped some shredded cheese into the skillet with the eggs....stirred it in and made the wraps with the crispy sausage in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my wife's and my own made and cleared outa the kitchen.
> 
> 
> Son killed his biscuits and then jumped into the burrito game, too.
> 
> 
> Great morning.  Chilling.  Sipping coffee.....reading 1911 forums and now breakfast is had.
> 
> Time to get productive.


Looks great brother


----------



## Dub

Similar ingredients this morning....but different flavors.

Fried up a short-walled cast iron skillet and made a hanger omelet with peppers, onions, cheeses & sausage. 











Sucker slides right outa that thing and onto the plate easy as you please.   Nothing to it.  So easy this Sasquatch can do it.














Half for my bride....














Half for me........


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> Similar ingredients this morning....but different flavors.
> 
> Fried up a short-walled cast iron skillet and made a hanger omelet with peppers, onions, cheeses & sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucker slides right outa that thing and onto the plate easy as you please.   Nothing to it.  So easy this Sasquatch can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half for my bride....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half for me........


That is beautiful. Craving flung.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Just the usual:


----------



## trad bow

Nothing wrong with that. I put hot sauce on my eggs too


----------



## georgiadawgs44

I had froze some biscuits from Bojangles that we got with some chicken last weekend. Sausage, egg and cheese with a side of bacon! It was very good!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Craving flung and sassyfied:

Dub's hanger omelet post flung a severe craving on me. Haven't made one that style in awhile. Showed it to my wife this morning, and she said, "Ooooohhh....."

So we hit the kitchen, chopped up some onions, peppers, jalapenos, mushrooms, bacon, and sausage. Scrambled some eggs, grated some sharp cheddar, made some omelets, and added some fried taters, chopped fresh maters,  and Texas toast. This was good. I love it when you're craving something and you make it and it turns out just like you wanted it to.


----------



## naildrvr

I gotta try my hand at one of those breakfast omelette Supremes. Those things look bout 40 kindsa good


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Craving flung and sassyfied:
> 
> Dub's hanger omelet post flung a sever craving on me. Haven't made one that style in awhile. Showed it to my wife this morning, and she said, "Ooooohhh....."
> 
> So we hit the kitchen, chopped up some onions, peppers, jalapenos, mushrooms, bacon, and sausage. Scrambled some eggs, grated some sharp cheddar, made some omelets, and added some fried taters, chopped fresh maters,  and Texas toast. This was good. I love it when you're craving something and you make it and it turns out just like you wanted it to.
> 
> View attachment 967089
> 
> View attachment 967090




That’s what I’m talking about right there !!!!!


That looks all kinda of good !!!!!


----------



## Dub

Had the wonderful pleasure of a great nights sleep next to my beautiful bride and our warm little squirrel chasers.  So dang comfortable after a long weekend at work.

Slept late and brewed a cup of java....first sip went down the hatch at 5:00am if I remember correctly. 




Wife made mention of something called breakfuss at some point a few hours later and I rummaged around and found some likely suspects.









Heated up the oven & skillet for a dutch baby....sorta screwed up because I used the wrong type of flour and it did some wonky rising.


The peppers, onions and cheeses did their thing, though, in a predictable fashion on the low-walled skillet.







Spit the hanger omelet with her.....and made the best of a botched Dutch baby attempt.  I wanted to get some salsa in the omelet before I folded it over...but all we had was some crazy-hot stuff my son bought.  Settled for 3 cheeses.  She's nuts over American cheese so it was certainly one of them.


Sliced it open and stuffed it with fruit & honey.    Outa the jaws of defeat came gloriously tasty victory....even if it didn't look the part.


----------



## Dub

Breakfuss this morning was quick, easy & super cheesy.


----------



## Dub

shared hanger omelet again this morning.

American & muenster with some parmesan on top after.

TP Hot (we agree...it's got a bit more flavor than the JD version).

Some skillet baked hasbrowns (taters, sweet taters & carrots....hit with S&P & rib rub).

Was fit to eat and should give hongry a beatdown until this evening.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub done making French biscuits now.  That looks all kinds of good!


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Dub done making French biscuits now.  That looks all kinds of good!




   



Heck.....I'm still struggling trying to make Southern biscuits......I'll be durned if I'll make anything French.  Heck....I can't even spell 'em.  



She knocked out her eggs, sausage and 1/2 the hash browns and said, "I'm done....can't take another bite".     The cruz-aunts had butter & honey all up in 'em.   I said..."You may wanna rethink that....just try some of it".   

She took a bite and then went after that thing like it owed her money.

So....I recon the French helped me out on this day.    Gotta love the deli bakery spots.


----------



## blood on the ground

Y'all killin me!?


----------



## Dub

Last trip to the store found they'd restocked on the TP Hot.    Grateful for that.  I prefer it over Jimmy Dean Hot by a good margin. 


Had some multi-grain English muffins that somebody had picked up....figured they'd be quick and easy in the toaster.


Fired up a skillet and let it ride.    Didn't take long.














She wanted American & Duke's on hers.   Swiss & mustard on mine.


----------



## SC Hunter

@Dub as soon as I get off work in the morning I'm loading the youngest boy up and heading to Milledgeville for a ball tournament. Big brother will already be there with the team and mama has to work doing a wedding. Anyway before we leave I am making a Tennessee Pride Egg and cheese biscuit or sammich one of the two! Between working and travel and rec ball breakfast together has been hard to manage. That's fixing to have to change.


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> @Dub as soon as I get off work in the morning I'm loading the youngest boy up and heading to Milledgeville for a ball tournament. Big brother will already be there with the team and mama has to work doing a wedding. Anyway before we leave I am making a Tennessee Pride Egg and cheese biscuit or sammich one of the two! Between working and travel and rec ball breakfast together has been hard to manage. That's fixing to have to change.



I hear ya.


Family schedules can sure 'nuff wear a dude out.



Had a leisure morning around here.....fired up the skillet and made quick work on of some bacon, leftover chicken tenders, onions & peppers for some breakfast burritos.

















Our son made his Momma a great looking burrito that was almost exactly like the Chic-Fil-A chicken burritos that she loves.   He even jazzed it up with some sour cream.

Little joker at 4 himself.....and none of 'em were tiny. 



I wasn't in the mood for the shell....just the makings.  It hit the spot.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Man!


----------



## NCHillbilly

My wife had a chunk of porterhouse steak left over from last night, so I added it to some bacon, mushrooms, peppers, onions, jalapenos, tomatos, and Monterrey jack cheese for some southwestern omelets. They were edible.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> My wife had a chunk of porterhouse steak left over from last night, so I added it to some bacon, mushrooms, peppers, onions, jalapenos, tomatos, and Monterrey jack cheese for some southwestern omelets. They were edible.
> 
> View attachment 968551


Good Lord that's a freaking awesome omelet!


----------



## Dub

Ya'll gonna laugh at this 'un right here.



Made it home from work last night around 9:00pm.  Had hit the McDonald's drive-thru on the way home.

Once I got home and played with the dogs a bit I decided to toss McDonald's in the fridge and simply grab a shower and go to bed.

Up crazy early for no good reason.....enjoyed a great pot of coffee.

At some point my wife stirred upstairs and came down.

I made us a weird breakfast.



My sammich had a few doses of hot sauce an it wasn't bad at all.















I'm guessing this is a sure'nuff Woody's first.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nope, I have never seen that before. How was it?


----------



## blood on the ground

I'd try it!


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Nope, I have never seen that before. How was it?





Would have been much better if the sammiches hadn't been reheated in the microwave.  The normal crispy stuff bite wasn't there and the flavors were muted vs getting them hot at McDonalds.

The egg was a righteous upgrade......but....the hot sauce was even better.   

Next time I'll just get them home and hit them with hot sauce and call it good. 






blood on the ground said:


> I'd try it!




It's about my favorite non-breakfast food from McDonald's.   Not a fan of their burgers.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Would have been much better if the sammiches hadn't been reheated in the microwave.  The normal crispy stuff bite wasn't there and the flavors were muted vs getting them hot at McDonalds.
> 
> The egg was a righteous upgrade......but....the hot sauce was even better.
> 
> Next time I'll just get them home and hit them with hot sauce and call it good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about my favorite non-breakfast food from McDonald's.   Not a fan of their burgers.


Fish sandwich right? I almost never eat there so forgive me for not being able to recognize the sammich!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Fish sandwich right? I almost never eat there so forgive me for not being able to recognize the sammich!




Yup.  Fillet O'Fish.

You aren't missing a thing by not eating there.  

It's a last choice sorta place.   Their coffee has been upgraded a notch or two, though.  I'll give them that.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I ate one filet o' fish. Once. The only thing I like at McDonalds are their little original hamburgers, plain. I get about five of them.


----------



## Dub

Lazy morning 'round the hacienda this morning.

No worries and no hurries.

Took my time waking up and sipping some go-juice.









Heard sounds of folks stirring upstairs and knew the call for breakfast eats would soon be sounded.



Feeding frenzy ensued once I made it home from BoJangle's.


Grabbed my Cajun fillet biscuit & Bo Rounds and fled for the safety of the den. 















Dosed my Bo Rounds up righteously with some Crystal.   Bamsucka !!!!!











I'm being mighty lazy, too.   I'm thinking I'll be firing up the coffee maker again.....and field strip a couple pistols and give them a good cleaning and made ready for the next range session.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Love me some Bojangles too, Dub.

YHFP made up some blueberry pancakes, bacon, and sausage here.


----------



## blood on the ground

I ate leftover lasagna...cold!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I had Captain Crunch peanut butta . . . embarsed..


----------



## Dub

In the beginning..................there was coffee.
















Then dawn arrived.....and a gorgeous one at that. 





Sounds of stirring tribe members upstairs spurned the need to fire up the stove and get some type of morning vittles made.
































Been a long time since I've had grits.....and longer still since I've cooked them.

These turned out mighty creamy & cheesy.  Not bad at all.










Eggs were just about right...yolks still had a bit of shimmy to them.


















Stuffed.   I think I'll just sip another mug of java and then get started on two fun projects I'm working on around the house today.


----------



## blood on the ground

I had boiled eggs and ice water.... Exciting, I know!


----------



## dwhee87

blood on the ground said:


> I had boiled eggs and ice water.... Exciting, I know!



Really? You couldn't do a little better that that?!

I did a couple of heuvos rancheros on corn torillias with a couple strip of bacon. Topped it with some salsa verde.


----------



## blood on the ground

dwhee87 said:


> Really? You couldn't do a little better that that?!
> 
> I did a couple of heuvos rancheros on corn torillias with a couple strip of bacon. Topped it with some salsa verde.


I could have but just didn't! Yours sounds great!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> In the beginning..................there was coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then dawn arrived.....and a gorgeous one at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds of stirring tribe members upstairs spurned the need to fire up the stove and get some type of morning vittles made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a long time since I've had grits.....and longer still since I've cooked them.
> 
> These turned out mighty creamy & cheesy.  Not bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eggs were just about right...yolks still had a bit of shimmy to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed.   I think I'll just sip another mug of java and then get started on two fun projects I'm working on around the house today.


That looks all kinds of good!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> I had boiled eggs and ice water.... Exciting, I know!



I can eat those for breakfast every day.....getting ready to boil some now for a salad, in fact.






NCHillbilly said:


> That looks all kinds of good!




Thanks, man.   It's burned off now....feel like I could eat the hind legs off a hobby horse at the moment.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Dub,  Dawn was there ???


----------



## Dub

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dub,  Dawn was there ???




Why yes Dawn was here.....and came again this morning.


Was so splendid that I was easily convinced to take a vacation today and spend it with the bride.....have a few projects to work on at home, anyway.....and she wants us to watch the last season of Game of Thrones.   I'll handle one episode after breakfast and maybe another this evening....can't sit around much longer than that.  Fun stuff needs doing.





As Dawn was showing up there was strong coffee, Tennessee Pride and onions.  The aroma from the kitchen musta found it's way upstairs.  The dob that stays by my wife's side most often....came down to investigate and scent check our other dog to ensure she wasn't getting any of the sausage.

































Tortilla shell-things, American cheese, peach-pineapple-chipotle salsa....then eggs, sausage, onions & queso for hers.  Mine got a dose of Crystal & jalapeños, too.


Hit these with queso just after the pic was taken.







She loved 'em.


----------



## Dub




----------



## blood on the ground

Heaven help us Dub! You slap do it up man!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Heaven help us Dub! You slap do it up man!



We get ornery 'round here if we don't get breakfast.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> We get ornery 'round here if we don't get breakfast.


Breakfast fit for a king sir!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Breakfast fit for a king sir!




Thanks, Brother......although I may have taken it a bit too far this morning.



Had some great strong coffee.....then did up a simple hanger with jalapeños & American cheese.   The jalapeños were simply the stuff outa a jar.  These little monsters had a good bit more kick than other's I've had.  Didn't realize this until I'd already dosed the omelet up with a few shots of Tobasco original (love the stuff on eggs).


Prior to dosing. 








I loved it.....but could see where other folks wold be at odds for such breakfast eats......especially after what I had for dinner last night.......pork tamales with a kicking meat sauce.







Something tells me I may need to carry along a Pepcid tablet or two with me this morning....just in case.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Thanks, Brother......although I may have taken it a bit too far this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Had some great strong coffee.....then did up a simple hanger with jalapeños & American cheese.   The jalapeños were simply the stuff outa a jar.  These little monsters had a good bit more kick than other's I've had.  Didn't realize this until I'd already dosed the omelet up with a few shots of Tobasco original (love the stuff on eggs).
> 
> 
> Prior to dosing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it.....but could see where other folks wold be at odds for such breakfast eats......especially after what I had for dinner last night.......pork tamales with a kicking meat sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me I may need to carry along a Pepcid tablet or two with me this morning....just in case.


?????


----------



## blood on the ground

Quick and easy here


----------



## JHannah92

Got up early and went to the gym. Came home to a plate of quality protein my wife cooked up. Great way to start the weekend.


----------



## John Cooper

No pics so it really didn't happen, but I had a big old bowl of cheesy grits!!!!!

Oh with lots of butter!!!!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Quick and easy hereView attachment 970028





JHannah92 said:


> Got up early and went to the gym. Came home to a plate of quality protein my wife cooked up. Great way to start the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 970031







Great protein & fat to keep the engines running well.  @JHannah92 & @blood on the ground  got the right idea that I need to be doing more of, too.


----------



## blood on the ground




----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 970155


You run outta jalapenos?


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> You run outta jalapenos?


Wife has had a stomach bug. She didn't want any early in the morning. I got some big ol' jalapeno poppers on the smoker right now.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Wife has had a stomach bug. She didn't want any early in the morning. I got some big ol' jalapeno poppers on the smoker right now.


Don't blame her! Still looked great!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Bacon, egg and chesse English muffins this morning.


----------



## GA1dad




----------



## JHannah92

Bacon and cheese omelet with grits. Good start.


----------



## GA1dad

Bacon-Egg-Cheese Sammiches


----------



## rattlesnake1

cheese does not go with breakfast!!


----------



## blood on the ground

rattlesnake1 said:


> cheese does not go with breakfast!!


Seriously?


----------



## rattlesnake1

blood on the ground said:


> Seriously?


never!


----------



## blood on the ground

rattlesnake1 said:


> never!


Man you would get run offt around here if you told my family no more cheese on their scrambled eggs!


----------



## GA1dad

rattlesnake1 said:


> cheese does not go with breakfast!!



You are right,,,,,, it goes with everything


----------



## blood on the ground

Leftover enchiladas


----------



## Longhorn 16

rattlesnake1 said:


> never!




I never say never.


----------



## GA1dad

Blood, those enchiladas look righteous even as leftovers!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> Blood, those enchiladas look righteous even as leftovers!!!


Gracias amigo


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Leftover enchiladasView attachment 971065View attachment 971065





That looks mighty good !!!!!!!







Split an omelet with my bride this morning.  Tennessee Pride Sage and biscuits with butter & honey.





Up  bright and early and enjoyed my coffee for a while.












































Now it's time to clean up and get some fun things done today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Breakfast, my favorite meal ANYTIME of the day !!!


----------



## Dub

Folks.....I overslept this morning.....bigtime.

It's a day off....but dang.....I barely got the coffee brewed before the sun came up.








Enjoyed a cup & a refill out on the deck while the dogs explored the backyard and scent checked the debris that last night's storm brought down.  The rain was much appreciated. We sure needed it.





After a while I took a look in the fridge and discovered the 4 pieces of TP Sage were gone as well as the biscuits leftover from yessaday's breakfast.  Teenage T-Rex had made a midnight strafing run....evidently.


Fired up a skillet and put a pack of Tennessee Pride Hot in there.

More biscuits cooked and some cheddar eggs.















Oops.....almost forgot.   I tend to hit the sausage hard with yellow mustard.   Ain't purty....but it's how I roll.










Now I"m stuffed and lazy again......an my oldest isn't letting me get up anytime soon.  Ah...the leisure life will be enjoyed for another few minutes.


It'll be rushed protein shakes for breakfast the next few mornings on the drive to work.


----------



## GA1dad

Chicken breast on homemade biscuit and leftover taters with ranch dressing


----------



## blood on the ground

Y'all do it up right!!!!


----------



## Dub




----------



## chobrown

Breakfust fer supper count?



Learnt that from granddaddy. Any else remember OH Boy syrup? Don’t know if it’s still made but if granddaddy didn’t have some homemade syrup he went for some oh boy.


----------



## blood on the ground

Wife treated me to a good breakfast this morning as I got the smoker rolling.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

We never seem to have time to cook breakfast anymore. Mrs GaDawgs made some biscuits this morning and we had sausage, egg and cheese biscuits. They were very good!


----------



## blood on the ground

georgiadawgs44 said:


> We never seem to have time to cook breakfast anymore. Mrs GaDawgs made some biscuits this morning and we had sausage, egg and cheese biscuits. They were very good!


Looks great!


----------



## Triple C

Grandpa woulda kicked grandma to the curb is she'd served him this for breakfast.  Come to think of it...he prolly never saw an avocado in his lifetime.


----------



## blood on the ground

Triple C said:


> Grandpa woulda kicked grandma to the curb is she'd served him this for breakfast.  Come to think of it...he prolly never saw an avocado in his lifetime.
> View attachment 972498


I'd eat that! I'd be hungry again in a hr but I would eat that!


----------



## Dub

Triple C said:


> Grandpa woulda kicked grandma to the curb is she'd served him this for breakfast.  Come to think of it...he prolly never saw an avocado in his lifetime.
> View attachment 972498




Good stuff their.

Heart healthy eats that taste great !!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Good stuff their.
> 
> Heart healthy eats that taste great !!!


There was a time not so long ago that I wouldn't touch guacamole or a avocado to save my life! I'm 180 out now... I eat that stuff 2 to 3 x a week now!


----------



## GA1dad

Dub said:


>



Wow,, them eggs is making my mouth water!! Beautiful plate!!




Triple C said:


> Grandpa woulda kicked grandma to the curb is she'd served him this for breakfast.  Come to think of it...he prolly never saw an avocado in his lifetime.
> View attachment 972498



Now that's funny right there!!!!


----------



## GA1dad

My wife and daughter are out of town for a couple of weeks. Bacon-Egg-Cheese Bachelor Breakfast Burrito thingees


----------



## NCHillbilly

Goodness!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Dub

It’s 11:30 pm......I’m at work.....tuned in to see this thread.


Now I want breakfast!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 972679
> 
> View attachment 972680
> 
> View attachment 972681
> 
> View attachment 972682


Good gosh man!


----------



## redeli

blood on the ground said:


> Good gosh man!


what he said


----------



## Longhorn 16

Hit the local biscuit joint this morning.


----------



## dwhee87

Triple C said:


> Grandpa woulda kicked grandma to the curb is she'd served him this for breakfast.  Come to think of it...he prolly never saw an avocado in his lifetime.
> View attachment 972498



Add a fried egg into each of the avocado halves, and you got a meal!


----------



## Dub

dwhee87 said:


> Add a fried egg into each of the avocado halves, and you got a meal!




   That was my immediate thought when I first saw his post.  Two eggs and some Tobascco sauce and it would be ON !!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Longhorn 16 said:


> Hit the local biscuit joint this morning. View attachment 972825


Is that spicy chicken?


----------



## GA1dad

Denny's ain't got nothin' on this,,,,,,


----------



## Longhorn 16

blood on the ground said:


> Is that spicy chicken?



Yes. With blue cheese.


----------



## blood on the ground

Longhorn 16 said:


> Yes. With blue cheese.


Dang skraight!


----------



## blood on the ground

Omelet full of pepper jack cheese and onions. Cilantro, hot salsa Verde and pickled jalapenos. It's just about hurt me with the spicy!


----------



## Dub

Ugly omelet loaded with bacon, cheese, onions & peppers and some hawt sausage and strong coffee.


Got a great Father's Day breakfuss down the hatch.


----------



## Dub

Onions, peppers, jalapeños, bacon and cheeses in a hanger omelet and some sausage to get this day started off nicely.


----------



## GA1dad

Huevos with cheese, salsa and Conecuh this morning. Toasted up the tortillas for some extra flavor.


----------



## Dub

Ah..............slept in on my first morning off.

Woke up feeling better than I did when I went to sleep. 

A couple cups of good java and I was feeling more better.  










After some  news-watching and Woody's-forum reading  I heard my bride stirring.

Figured I'd get my hustle on and some breakfast ready for us.  My son had spared us two BoJangles sausage biscuits, leaving them in the fridge.  Mighty handy.  Took 'em and then went from there with some cheesy eggs and oatmeal.

She added a handful of fresh blueberries to her oatmeal and declared it to be perfect.  Meh...I preferred to leave the blueberries off mine but hit the sausage-cheddar biscuit with yellow mustard.

It ain't purty but it's how I roll.    































Hope you fine folks have a super day today.....be it a day of work, retirement or as I am....somewhere in between. 

My beautiful bride gave me my marching orders for the day....a couple projects to attend to.  Good thing is that one of the projects will require a trip to Lowe's.  I won't confirm or deny the fact that the trip there will also include the purchase of more stuff that will be used in the construction of my small reloading bench.

Fun times.


----------



## Dub

Breeakfuss eats today.

Heck of a storm came through last night...power out...dogs kept burrowing down and keeping me awake. 

Finally gave up the battle and headed to the den with a good book & a reading light....dogs still kept at it.

Power back on in time for coffee.  

Then breakfuss.

JD Hawt & jalapeños, onions,  bacon & cheese omelet.....grits.....cheddar biscuits. 

That's gonna hold me until this evening.


----------



## mguthrie

Dadgummit. I need to start swinging by dubs place in the mornings. Good looking eats


----------



## Dub

mguthrie said:


> Dadgummit. I need to start swinging by dubs place in the mornings. Good looking eats




Bring a sack of coffee beans....I just ran out this morning.


Had a moment of concern the other night when the storms knocked the power out.....we were laying in bed and I told the wife I was gonna go ahead and get up (it was 2:00am-ish).

She laughed at me and said, "How are you gonna make coffee without power?".

I thought for a second and said I'd just fire up a grill and heat the water that way.....then it dawned on me that the coffee grinder was electric.   

I've gotta pick up a small jar of instant coffee for such occasions. 





Dropped some eggs in a shallow skillet and hit 'em hard with ground pepper....and had some B-E-C biscuits this morning.  That beer mustard stuff is great for biscuits !!


----------



## Longhorn 16




----------



## blood on the ground

Longhorn 16 said:


> View attachment 974260


My gosh man!!! Heaven on a biscuit!!!


----------



## GA1dad

Longhorn 16 said:


> View attachment 974260



Something that awesome has to be named,,,,


----------



## Dub

Longhorn 16 said:


> View attachment 974260



A riddle is solved....

The chicken....or the egg......looks like both arrived together.





It's like an entire buffet on a biscuit.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP made up these breakfast quesadilla things yesterday morning. They were filled with steak, bacon, eggs, peppers, onions, jalapenos, cheese, and deliciousness.


----------



## Nicodemus

Gathered some chanterelles this morning, coupled them with some homegrown eggs, and a little cheese, and made a fine omelette.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Oh man! Lookin' forward to finding the first ones up here.


----------



## blood on the ground

Looks good Nic.


----------



## ambush80

Longhorn 16 said:


> View attachment 974260








A few things have made me feel that way to look at them.  One of them worked at Chelsea's on Baxter street in Athens.


----------



## No peekin




----------



## Dub

No peekin said:


> View attachment 974636






Fish'n'grits for breakfast is genius !!!


----------



## Dub

Unyuns, peppas & cheddar omelet & oatmeal today.  Should fight off hunger until tonight.


----------



## Dub

Three cups of goooood coffee.....then eats to kick start the day.




Shrooms, garlic, S&P, ham, Duke's and Swiss.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub keeps the breakfast thread alive an kickin


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Dub keeps the breakfast thread alive an kickin




Gots ta do it, boss.

Most important meal of the day.









Breakfast this morning was easily made and enjoyed with the wife while we are watching "*We Were Soldiers*".   


Great morning with my wife.  Sitting around being lazy with our dogs and enjoying the 4th getting started.


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


> Gots ta do it, boss.
> 
> Most important meal of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast this morning was easily made and enjoyed with the wife while we are watching "*We Were Soldiers*".
> 
> 
> Great morning with my wife.  Sitting around being lazy with our dogs and enjoying the 4th getting started.


Yessir!
Happy 4th sir! I thank God for his blessings on this great land!


----------



## antharper

Some good looking breakfast in here , ever since Jhannah post his recipe for biscuit and gravy this has become a weekly in our house


----------



## georgiadawgs44

antharper said:


> Some good looking breakfast in here , ever since Jhannah post his recipe for biscuit and gravy this has become a weekly in our house View attachment 975007


Man that looks good! I love me some biscuits and gravy!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Simple but good! Cinnamon Toast this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP has fed me good this weekend:


----------



## Dub

Onion rangs......it's what's for breakfuss.









Teenager in the house will have old folks experimenting at times.  

Well....I was felling adventurous this morning and saw a bag of Red Robin onion rings in the freezer.  10 mins in the oven and they joined the party mighty nicely.  I may have to do them more often. 










I had to hit the sausage with some mustard to cut the heat.  I was TP Hot + I added a shot of my vinegar bbq sauce on it, too.  The bbq sauce was made last night as per the normal recipe.....but I substituted sriracha sauce vs ketchup in it.  BAMSUCKA.   What is tasty at evening meals....tends to be a bit strong for breakfast.
















NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP has fed me good this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 975388
> 
> View attachment 975389View attachment 975390





Perfection on a plate with both those meals.


----------



## dwhee87

Went to dinner last night on Tybee and had a few leftover shrimp and fried oysters. Made a seafood scramble with some homegrown 'maters.


----------



## blood on the ground

Looks good fellers


----------



## Dub




----------



## mguthrie

Dub said:


>


Good lord. That pic looks like it came out of a magazine somewheres. Jenn fried up 3 eggs,wild pig sausage and a good helping of cheese grits this morning. It got gone before I could get a pic


----------



## blood on the ground

Dub said:


>


That looks delicious Dub!


----------



## Triple C

Dub said:


>


Perfection right there Dub!  Man that looks good!


----------



## Dub

Thanks, folks.


Rolling through the last of the bacon & sausage this morning.  Have the day off for wife's doctor's appointments today....figured I'd ensure we'd start the day with some basic grub.


After I got my pot of java down the hatch first, though. 


Broke out the thin skillet for some eggs covered in three cheeses and later served as makeshift omelets with peppers & onions. 









She wanted extra cheese on her's....and no biscuit.











I took on the obligation of knocking off both biscuits, lol.


----------



## Ruger#3

One of the few good things from up north.
I like flap jacks and they wife don’t, so today it’s all about me.


----------



## Dub

Ruger#3 said:


> One of the few good things from up north.
> I like flap jacks and they wife don’t, so today it all about me.
> 
> View attachment 976695View attachment 976696View attachment 976697





I'd toss Mrs Butterworth and Aunt Jemima to the curb to get at that maple syrup goodness.  Absolutely no comparison.

Good crispy bacon that you can dredge through the syrup before gobbling it up.  That, sir....is a meal that brings back the kid in ya.   Great looking breakfast.

I cook pancakes every few months.  Next time I do I'd like to find some good maple syrup for them like you did.


----------



## naildrvr

This is how today's breakfuss went down. Along with a pot of coffee and a diet Coke ?


----------



## Dub

naildrvr said:


> This is how today's breakfuss went down. Along with a pot of coffee and a diet Coke ? View attachment 976708





Looks almost identical to some of my breakfasts at work.





Lazy morning at the house today.

Good pot of coffee down the hatch and then slaved over the microwave to make some well-peppered cheese grits & biscuits.


----------



## blood on the ground

Starving over here!


----------



## Dub

blood on the ground said:


> Starving over here!View attachment 976824




Looks delicious !!!    That's very much what I wanted this morning.....but was thwarted.


Didn't sleep worth a durn last night for some reason.  Finally gave up on it and come on down and made a pot of coffee and enjoyed the early morning.  

Quiet house, hot java to sip and a great book to read.  


Around 8:30am I made my way back to the kitchen to get some breakfast ready.  The specific menu I had in mind was leftover pork loin, scrambled eggs with cheddar & jalapeños........and a sliced tomato.  I was wanting to get into those ripe tomatoes something fierce.  

Wife came into the kitchen and said we were going to Church and needed to be there at 9:30am..........all ingredients back into the fridge.  She made herself something while I got ready.



By the time we finally made it home after noon I was hongry enough to eat the hind leg off a hobby horse. 



We got into those unreal tomatoes.....perfectly ripe....toasted some 97-grain bread or some such with muenster cheese....hit it with Dukes & thick bacon and some loaded tater salad.

My 8-hour late breakfuss was finally had....


----------



## Dub

Finally got my jalapeño eggs.


----------



## GA1dad

Had me a quick grilled bacon, turkey n cheese on wheat bread sammich for breakfast this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground

GA1dad said:


> Had me a quick grilled bacon, turkey n cheese on wheat bread sammich for breakfast this morning.
> 
> View attachment 976979


I could eat 4 of those right now!


----------



## Big7

Ham, cheese and mushroom omelet here. No matter what I'm putting in on any given day, my base is 3 eggs. Better put, two whole eggs and one egg white. Pinch of baking powder will make it fluffy. It's a one skillet dish. When boss hen wakes up, I'll fix her a smaller version. Still ain't figured out how to make my pics small enough to post on here. I put them on fakebook all the time. I'm in fakebook jail for another 20 days. ? 

Hope y'all enjoy brekfuss.


----------



## GA1dad

Some leftover potatoes,,, some pastrami I smoked in March ( from the freezer ),,,,,, some eggs and cheese,,,,  and we have ourselves some breakfast. The pastrami is way better after it was frozen.


----------



## Dub

I hit the bacon with fresh ground pepper prior to cooking.

I could eat pepper on just about anything....and do.






















This right here is the stuff that kilt Elvis !!!!




















Grabbed mine and got outa the way.















They did sammiches with theirs.


----------



## PopPop

It is what it is.


----------



## blood on the ground

PopPop said:


> It is what it is.View attachment 977151


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## SC Hunter

Got off work this morning at 7 AM and by 7:30 I was good and sweaty. I got in a little 2 mile run before coming home to cook breakfast for my wife and dependents. 

Oldest boy stayed at a friends house last night so I whipped up some tennessee pride for the youngest. Bacon and fried eggs in bacon grease for me and the misses. She ate hers with cheese toast but I made a sandwich with mine. It was pretty dang tasty with a cup of strong coffee.


----------



## GA1dad

Had a leftover chicken tender,,,,,,


----------



## Paymaster

Today's brekfus!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Made up a big "granny breakfast" Saturday morning: Bacon, sausage, hash browns, cheese grits, eggs, and cast iron cathead biscuits. It was edible:


----------



## KyDawg

Dub said:


> I hit the bacon with fresh ground pepper prior to cooking.
> 
> I could eat pepper on just about anything....and do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This right here is the stuff that kilt Elvis !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbed mine and got outa the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did sammiches with theirs.



Dub you know how to make a man hungry.


----------



## Paymaster

Camping on the Tuckaseegee. Blackstone cook.


----------



## Paymaster

Today's Brekfus!!!


----------

